# The air cadet thread



## sgt_mandal

Hello everyone, just thought I'd make this thread too see how many Air Cadets are out there besides me and condor888000. Also, I guess this could be a place for general Air specific talk.


----------



## Chang

i was an air cadet once. i'm thinking of transfering back to 111 sqn and spend my last 1.5 years of cadets as an air cadet


----------



## Big Foot

Wow, this takes me back. I was an air cadet years ago in 52 City of Calgary Sqn. They promoted me to corporal 2 weeks after I quit.


----------



## condor888000

Yay, I was mentioned...
Anyway, I think there's at least two others, may be wrong on that though...


----------



## yoman

hello fellow pigeons


----------



## PViddy

former Air cadet, now Air CIC officer here.

regards

PV


----------



## condor888000

yoman said:
			
		

> hello fellow pigeons


I prefer to be called a flying squirrel... More accurate for a glider pilot...


----------



## sgt_mandal

yoman said:
			
		

> hello fellow pigeons


 ................thats not very nice now is it...............


----------



## condor888000

Are you even really a pigeon Mandel? I would have though SI would have corrupted you...


----------



## PViddy

Nothing worng with SI, as long as you went to Baggotville.

PV


----------



## yoman

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> ................thats not very nice now is it...............



Nothing wrong with calling each other pigeons... then again maybe there is a probleme  :-X



			
				condor888000 said:
			
		

> I prefer to be called a flying squirrel... More accurate for a glider pilot...



humm hello squirrel


----------



## sgt_mandal

ME?! corrupted?! ha! maybe just a little greener, but stilll a little blue too   I still have my FTGU from Back when I wanted to be a polot! AHAH!! me a pilot go figure 

BTW, Bagotville is good hehe  8)


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

\m/_  SLC '94 _\m/


----------



## condor888000

Ahhh...too many responses needed..


			
				PViddy said:
			
		

> Nothing worng with SI, as long as you went to Baggotville.


I did Aircrew there, that worth anything??



			
				yoman said:
			
		

> humm hello squirrel


That's flying squirrel... 8)



			
				FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> ME?! corrupted?! ha! maybe just a little greener, but stilll a little blue too   I still have my FTGU from Back when I wanted to be a polot! AHAH!! me a pilot go figure


An SI, a pilot?? How do we know you won't crash just to survive, eh?


P.S. For the record, please don't take that as an anti-SI comment. 5/56 on my gliders course had SI...


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> That's flying squirrel... 8)



I'm sorry flying squirrel


----------



## Jonny Boy

Mod: It may be ARMY.ca but its the CADET FORUM...

~Kyle


----------



## condor888000

yoman said:
			
		

> I'm sorry flying squirrel


Thank you...8)

Hutch...what's your point?


----------



## Burrows

Fixed.


----------



## sgt_mandal

condor888000 said:
			
		

> An SI, a pilot?? How do we know you won't crash just to survive, eh?
> 
> 
> P.S. For the record, please don't take that as an anti-SI comment. 5/56 on my gliders course had SI...


HAH! the sad thing is, i probably would  ;D


----------



## aesop081

Hey gents...as a former air cadet myself its good to see there is still interest in SI and flying and air cadets in general....

Good on you all and keep it up !


----------



## condor888000

Keep what up? The random posts or the intrest in survival/flying?


----------



## aesop081

A little from colum A...a little from colum B......... :


----------



## condor888000

Sounds good...


----------



## sgt_mandal

A little more from column  A would sound better haha


----------



## condor888000

Crazy SI... : 

wait a tic, he was reffering to a post talking about my post...damn you all!

sleep good...


----------



## yoman

I started to think this was turning into a msn conversation.


----------



## condor888000

Point being??  ???


----------



## sgt_mandal

So..........who's applied for what and where?


----------



## condor888000

Power, I'll go where ever I'm sent if I get it...I should study for it...


----------



## PViddy

You havn't studied for power yet! you should already wrote the MoT exam.

PV


----------



## condor888000

1st, it's not the MoT. That's what you are required to pass at the course to receive your licence. 
2nd, Ottawa is Eastern, which writes the exam/does the interviews this coming Saturday.


----------



## Armymedic

Former Air Cadet.

Finished as a WO2, from 557 Langenburg Sqn


----------



## condor888000

Sitting here reading the Nav section and I found something that I may as well share...
[quote author=FTGU, Opening Paragraph, Nav Section, p. 175]
The earth on which we live is a ball or sphere, technically an oblate spheroid. Not knowing any better, the human race has for centuries lived on the outside of the sphere, enduring heat and cold, clouds and rain, snow and sleet, fog, mist and mortal uncertainty. In due course, cities of the future may be located underground in a world of perfectly regulated conditions of heat, light, and fresh air. Meanwhile we are here today and gone tomorrow and must make the best of our cabbage-patch world, such as it is.
[/quote]
All from an aviation bible...


----------



## PViddy

1st.  Didn't know you were Eastern.

2nd.  Interviews and exams are usually done seperately, at least in Central region.

good luck


----------



## condor888000

True, most do do interviews seperate, I know that Central, Atlantic, and Pairie do at least, but eastern is a bit weird sometimes...

And thanks...


----------



## Scratch_043

Former Sgt. with 80 Spitfire in Kitchener, Ontario

I was considered for camps, but I never had the time (volunteer work and family)

Currently applying for a weapons technician (land) position in the regs. (traitor, I know)

Nic


----------



## Lexi

Sorry guys,
But I've come to crash your little partay!


----------



## sgt_mandal

Talking bout crashing.............Condor, dont they make a crunchie sound when you crash on them?  haha


----------



## condor888000

I would say so...


----------



## WO2 Gubbels

In Central Region you still don't write your MoT until the forth week of camp either way.  Enterence exam was 2 weeks ago if I recall, and interviews this week or possibly the next.

           Retired WO2, 862 Lambeth Lightning Sqn. Currently CI


----------



## condor888000

I spoken to people in every region, and all but Eastern were supposed to write on Jan 8 as far as I know...


----------



## yoman

Ya its the same at my squadron their writting their's this weekend I believe.


----------



## P Kaye

Former Air Cadet with 822 Sqn (Kitchener/Waterloo/Breselau).  I was an Air Cadet for over 7 years... did Glider, Power, Exchange.
Now an Engineer in the PRes.
Torn... I thought your picture looked familiar!


----------



## condor888000

yoman said:
			
		

> Ya its the same at my squadron their writting their's this weekend I believe.



Hopefully it's the same, all of the Ottawa wing writes at the same place at the same time...


----------



## Scratch_043

P Kaye said:
			
		

> Former Air Cadet with 822 Sqn (Kitchener/Waterloo/Breselau). I was an Air Cadet for over 7 years... did Glider, Power, Exchange.
> Now an Engineer in the PRes.
> Torn... I thought your picture looked familiar!


I don't know man, you would have been out for about 5 years before I joined 80


----------



## P Kaye

I think I've seen you around.  I graduated from Cadets in 95.  I also helped out with 80 Sqn last year, as a reserve officer.
My mother is also a CIC offr and was CO of 80 Sqn for the past 4 years.


----------



## Scratch_043

Capt. Tambeau was the CO when I left, I do not know who replaced her.

I left in 2001 (I think, may have been 2002) because I couldn't do cadets _and_ work/school so I wasn't around when you were there.
I might know you from somewhere else tho.

Nic


----------



## P Kaye

Capt (now Major) Tambeau is in fact my mother.  I was helping with 80 sqn during her final year as 80 Sqn CO.  She is now 822 Sqn CO.  Capt.Tom ??? (forget the last name) is now the CO... he was Tambeau's DCO last year.


----------



## PViddy

Capt. Sawyer, i believe.

PV


----------



## P Kaye

That's it... How could I forget a name like Tom Sawyer...


----------



## Scratch_043

oh, yeah, I do remember that Sawyer took over. I think he took over a year and a bit after I left.

I really had no Idea that Maj. Tambeau had kids, oh well. Maybe I saw you when we did some of out Cadets Caring for Canada stuff.
Is your dad still in the CIC too?

Nic


----------



## P Kaye

LOL actually Paul Tambeau is not my father.  He was my CO when I was a cadet (back in the early 90's).  My mom and him got together after I graduated from cadets.


----------



## Scratch_043

ah, gotcha

My dad went to Cadets with Paul

Next time you see your mother, tell her that Sgt. Cressman says hello.

Nic


----------



## condor888000

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> So..........who's applied for what and where?





			
				condor888000 said:
			
		

> Power, I'll go where ever I'm sent if I get it...I should study for it...



Come on you few you proud you crazy pigeons! I can't be the only one applying for a camp, who else out there, even what you're going to apply for, anything!

Speaking of which exam's tommorow... *pulls out FTGU and E6B*


----------



## sgt_mandal

Didn't I say already?! O well, Bagotville staff *crosses fingers*


----------



## condor888000

I think you did, I thought there were more of us on here though...


----------



## sgt_mandal

So did I.....


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Come on you few you proud you crazy pigeons! I can't be the only one applying for a camp, who else out there, even what you're going to apply for, anything!



Fine 

1. Basic
2. Introduction to leadership
3. Forgot having a memory blimp.

I hope I get in!


----------



## Garbageman

80 Sqn reunion time!

Cadet 1992-1998, 102 Barrie Silver Fox Sqn
Staff 1998-2002, 80 K-W Spitfire Sqn
Staff 2002-now, 102 Barrie Silver Fox Sqn

Smarten up Cressman.

BF.


----------



## Scratch_043

Garbageman said:
			
		

> 80 Sqn reunion time!
> 
> Cadet 1992-1998, 102 Barrie Silver Fox Sqn
> Staff 1998-2002, 80 K-W Spitfire Sqn
> Staff 2002-now, 102 Barrie Silver Fox Sqn
> 
> Smarten up Cressman.
> 
> BF.


...who is this??

I see you are a captain now, were you then? I don't recognize the initials BF

Nic


----------



## freezi_girl

HALLO! FORSYTH (thats me) IS NOW IN THE ARMY!!!  AAHAH...aaah. >..that's dangerous. I promise I won't speak. Hmm...do I know any of you? I'm from 713 (i finally retire june 11th, woot!)
Anywho, happy birthday. Keep on fightin'!

4SYTH


----------



## sgt_mandal

You are on CW right?


----------



## condor888000

Think that's someone else there Mandel...


----------



## sgt_mandal

:| its the same name and all  ??? AHHH I'm confused
*returns to bush*


----------



## condor888000

You and your bush... :


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> You and your bush... :



hey I also like the bush...


----------



## condor888000

Crazy, I joined to fly the 2-33A's and I did. Everything else (including bush) was a bonus. 8)


----------



## yoman

I also joined for the flying everything else was included in the package for me   
Lets see so far this year I have done:

1. Bush (spring coming soon)
2. Range (Hope I make the team, but the pellet gun I was using screwed up)
3. Jr Drill team (basically my main weekend activity)
4. Flying!!! I had the opportunity to go flying like 4 times but sadly only was available for 1 of them.

So there are a lot of things that interest me other then the flying aspect.  What do you guys like?


----------



## condor888000

Flying is the only thing that matters to me, all the rest is just crap I have to do to fly.


----------



## P Kaye

I was a cadet a long time ago (graduated 10 years ago).  So if you'll indulge the comments of an air cadet "veteran"...
I did glider and power, and loved it.  I also did exchange, which was a hoot.
But what did I REALLY get out of cadets?  The leadership theory and extensive hands-on experience.
If you're a flight commander, class instructor, or squadron WO, take these jobs seriously folks.  You'll use these skills over and over again in life.  You have a real head-start in getting practical management and lecturing experience... don't underestimate how much it can help you later in life.  You may not realise it, but one of the most important things this training does for you is builds self-confidence.
Sure, it was fun to flash my pilots licenses around school when I was 16 and 17... but when you're 29 and haven't flown in years (because it's too bloody expensive), it's not your pilots license that you'll be thanking cadets for... it's the effect it had in building your characters!
LOL... I hope I don't sound like too much of an old fart... I don't feel that old (and it still feels like yesterday I put on my cadet uniform every wed night).


----------



## sgt_mandal

Jeeeeeez do i have to say it again!? BUSH BUSH BUSH!!!!!


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Flying is the only thing that matters to me, all the rest is just crap I have to do to fly.



lol Well that seen's pretty boring to me cause I cant even apply for Glider or Power for an other 2 years so I might as well enjoy it until I can apply. But my goal in cadets is to end up getting the Power license. Idont think I can get intot glider cause I'm 6,2 and weigh in at 200 (I am cosidered to be adult size by peaple around me) and still growing. Ah well I guesse all half to cross my fingers for power  :dontpanic:


----------



## freezi_girl

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> You are on CW right?



Yup, sure am. Morning*Weapon. But I can't access Cadet-World. Weird.

"...BECAUSE NO ONE LiKES A FACE FULL OF BUSH" -Chenier

4SYTH


----------



## sgt_mandal

HAHA! in your face condoor! I was right! what was that about bush? anywho *reurns to bush, but with pride *


----------



## condor888000

*slinks off to air field in disgrace...*


----------



## condor888000

yoman said:
			
		

> lol Well that seen's pretty boring to me cause I cant even apply for Glider or Power for an other 2 years so I might as well enjoy it until I can apply. But my goal in cadets is to end up getting the Power license. Idont think I can get intot glider cause I'm 6,2 and weigh in at 200 (I am cosidered to be adult size by peaple around me) and still growing. Ah well I guesse all half to cross my fingers for power   :dontpanic:


I thought I replyed to this...

Anyway, I joined two weeks after I turned 12 and joined ground school as soon as I could. I just finished up year 5 of learning and am starting year 3 instructing tommorow. 

Yeah glider would be tight, must be undr 6' 3" tall and weigh under 200lbs...luckily there's no limits for power...


----------



## freezi_girl

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> what was that about bush? anywho *reurns to bush, but with pride *



On glider, our officer was explaining why it would be a wiser idea to land long instead of short. At the beginnng of the runway, there was like, a small forest and trees and bushes. Part way thru his talk, he said "You don't wanna land short, or you'll get a face full of bush". He didn't undertsnad why we all started laughing..aahaha :

4SYTH


----------



## sgt_mandal

hehe bush is good . not the guy, but the foliage stuff. hehe.


----------



## freezi_girl

SHRUBBERY!!!

Go on, just say it out loud. Try not to laugh. I dare you. >

4SYTH


----------



## condor888000

I couldn't...  
Why am I not surprised, anyway, where/when did you do glider?


----------



## freezi_girl

I did Glider at CRGS in 2002. I was in A Flight and Chreptak was my instructor. One of the best summers ever. I was at CRGS for ITAC in 2000 too. 
Whatsaboutchoo?

4SYTH


----------



## condor888000

2004 out in Debert...


----------



## duckie767

Hey! im in air cadet AS WE SPEAK!   ;D (or read.. take ur pic!) is anyone here from the west? im in bc.. in surrey 767 dearman & im a cpl! ohhh ahhh! cpl!    my sis was in it for ever & her hubby as well!(as well as all of their frined and family) so i know whats going on..   hows everyting going for all of u that aged out? well i'll c ya all later~! Cpl Duckie!       bibi!


----------



## ramrod

any of all'yall from 822 this is rambo/ramrod/kitchenb!tch  ;D > 8)  :threat: :skull:


----------



## sgt_mandal

We just had a sports comp today. Our sqn didnt do that bad, pretty good actually; 3rd place overall. Was anyone else there? (TAG sports comp BTW)


----------



## ramrod

was it the zone rifle comp.my squadron placed second. ;D :crybaby: :threat:   :'(


----------



## yoman

My wing (still getting used to that) placed 3rd in the sports competition in are area. Dont think its the same one were talking about tho.


----------



## ramrod

you should have seen the one army cadet core they must be takeing marksmanship staroids or something (they took alot of bling home)!


----------



## condor888000

yoman said:
			
		

> My wing (still getting used to that) placed 3rd in the sports competition in are area. Dont think its the same one were talking about tho.



Yoman, Ottawa valley ain't TAG.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Yoman, Ottawa valley ain't TAG.



What is TAG? That would explain why I didnt't know.


----------



## sgt_mandal

yoman said:
			
		

> My wing (still getting used to that) placed 3rd in the sports competition in *are* area. Dont think its the same one were talking about tho.


 
OUR


----------



## foxtwo

Right here  ;D


----------



## seoulja

I was in cadets up till last year and i went to SIC 02 Coldlake


----------



## yoman

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> OUR



Thank you very much for pointing out my spelling mistake.


----------



## patt

yoman said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for pointing out my spelling mistake.


not spelling grammar lol


----------



## yoman

patty said:
			
		

> not spelling grammar lol



Hey I speak English and French so sometimes I mix some of them around, or I start a sentence in English and end up ending it in French. lol
But hey, all is good hear.   ;D


----------



## elscotto937

Condor,
    Who were the Flight Commanders in Debert in 2004?


----------



## condor888000

A flt was Capt Lomand,
B flt was Capt Simmonds,


----------



## sasha3474

Hello to all current and former air cadets!

Cadet in 52 "City of Calgary" 1987-1993. CI with 604 "Moose" Calgary 2004-Current


----------



## Big Foot

Was anyone here in 52 City of Calgary Air Cadet Sqn back in 1998-99? I was in Golden Hawks flight was back in the day, now I'm almost done first year at RMC.


----------



## foxtwo

Alrighty, I guess we got our Air Cadets aware of this thread, now lets get a topic started. Any suggestions?


----------



## yoman

Why you joined air cadet's instead of army or sea?


----------



## aesop081

yoman said:
			
		

> Why you joined air cadet's instead of army or sea?



Duh.....FLYING !!!


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Any Albert Head alumni here?

Ex WO1 204 RCACS

Basic 91 - Penhold
JLC 92   - Penhold
JIC 93    - Penhold
SLC 94   - Cold Lake
Staff 95  - Albert Head
Staff 96  - Albert Head
Staff 97  - Albert Head


----------



## foxtwo

Wow you did 7 camps?! Is that possible?


----------



## Zedic_1913

foxtwo said:
			
		

> Wow you did 7 camps?! Is that possible?


If your birthday is after camp and before Dec and you join at the age of 12.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

I did the last two years of staff as a Med A.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER

Why did I join air cadets interesting question eh? Well for me it all boils down to peer pressure oh ya, I run with a tough crowd lol
ps. Are there any other 199 air cadets here besides Cam and I?


----------



## william

I'm in the 744 Cowichan sqd on Vancouver Island


----------



## CaptPilk

Joined 504 Montgomery Squadron on Sept 88... Still here  ;D


----------



## Steel Badger

Ok     Very Serious question...........

Air Cadet Drill.........

As I sit here looking at the Air Cadet manual of drill, i see standards quite similar to those of the CF...including words of Command......

I look out my office door and see Air cadets doing drill that in no way resembles the drill in the Air Cadet manual....

To wit:

1. The ungainly and robotic marching...i.e.: Micro paces while marching leading to bouncing on feet...

2. Swinging of Arms only to the side of the body...not behind...further exaggerating the bounce and unnatural posturing....and disrupting the rythym of the movement....

3. The pace which is somewhere near Light Infantry (to account for the smaller paces perhaps)

4. "Sing Song" Words of Command, including the counting of movements by troops..............to some standard which seems universal among Air Cadets but which is NOT practiced by the Air Force....(I have been told that it was a Fad that started at a Summer Camp that has since run wild...)

I am curious how this "standard" has been allowed to occurr...especially as it is affecting the other Cadet Orgs .....(Ie It has reared its ugly head in our own Cadet Corps)

CADETS and CIC   types please note that this is NOT an attack on an excellent organization......merely an inquiry into the whys and wherefore's of a very peculiar standard for Drill that does not match that shown in the Air Cadet Drill Book....

As an Instructor and Senior Warrant Officer I am responsible for the drill of my soldiers...including the deprogramming of the ex-Air Cadets among them...(Again, this is in no way an attack in the Cadets.....the former Air Cadets in my unit are very good soldiers...)

This has totally ghasted me flabber....

Can anyone shed light upon this situation?


SB


----------



## yoman

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> OK     Very Serious question...........
> 
> Air Cadet Drill.........
> 
> As I sit here looking at the Air Cadet manual of drill, i see standards quite similar to those of the CF...including words of Command......
> 
> I look out my office door and see Air cadets doing drill that in no way resembles the drill in the Air Cadet manual....
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 1. The ungainly and robotic marching...i.e.: Micro paces while marching leading to bouncing on feet...
> 
> 2. Swinging of Arms only to the side of the body...not behind...further exaggerating the bounce and unnatural posturing....and disrupting the rythym of the movement....
> 
> 3. The pace which is somewhere near Light Infantry (to account for the smaller paces perhaps)
> 
> 4. "Sing Song" Words of Command, including the counting of movements by troops..............to some standard which seems universal among Air Cadets but which is NOT practiced by the Air Force....(I have been told that it was a Fad that started at a Summer Camp that has since run wild...)
> 
> I am curious how this "standard" has been allowed to occurr...especially as it is affecting the other Cadet Orgs .....(Ie It has reared its ugly head in our own Cadet Corps)
> 
> CADETS and CIC   types please note that this is NOT an attack on an excellent organization......merely an inquiry into the whys and wherefore's of a very peculiar standard for Drill that does not match that shown in the Air Cadet Drill Book....
> 
> As an Instructor and Senior Warrant Officer I am responsible for the drill of my soldiers...including the deprogramming of the ex-Air Cadets among them...(Again, this is in no way an attack in the Cadets.....the former Air Cadets in my unit are very good soldiers...)
> 
> This has totally ghasted me flabber....
> 
> Can anyone shed light upon this situation?
> 
> 
> SB



At my squadron they have the drill manual beside them when I'm on parade with our junior drill team. So maybe its just a squadron thing because at my squadron they make sure were doing it right (example, we spent half a parade night practicing our opening march past). I'm not saying my squadron has perfect drill (infact my warrant officers tell us that we have horrible drill).

 When you say "Sing Song" commands do you mean calling out the timing?


----------



## Steel Badger

By sing song   i mean the way in which the Pers is giving orders....

The particular accent..if it is such a thing.......is "singing" the command...
Ie all in one breath and approximating a gregorian chant,,,,,


When I was a cadet .......none of that sort of thing was permitted in any Corps....


SB


----------



## Burrows

Situation:

Me Calling drill: 1188 AH Ten TION!

Singsong:  AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHtennnnnnnnnshunnnnnnnn.  Its long melodious and god up and down.


----------



## Garbageman

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> Ok     Very Serious question...........
> 
> Air Cadet Drill.........
> 
> As I sit here looking at the Air Cadet manual of drill, i see standards quite similar to those of the CF...including words of Command......
> 
> I look out my office door and see Air cadets doing drill that in no way resembles the drill in the Air Cadet manual....
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 1. The ungainly and robotic marching...i.e.: Micro paces while marching leading to bouncing on feet...
> 
> 2. Swinging of Arms only to the side of the body...not behind...further exaggerating the bounce and unnatural posturing....and disrupting the rythym of the movement....
> 
> 3. The pace which is somewhere near Light Infantry (to account for the smaller paces perhaps)



Unfortunately, this ugly beast is indeed quite prevalent.  Some of us refer to it as the "TAG (Toronto Air Group) Bounce", and it often gets reinforced for some reason at the summer training centres.  If this is the way staff cadets were taught at their home sqns, it is unfortunately the way they will teach at the training centres.  Some of us outside of TAG recognize it, but there's only so many of us, and far too many of those who CHOOSE to ignore the 201.  Further proof of why the cadet detachments need to establish Standards Officer positions.


----------



## Zedic_1913

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Situation:
> 
> Me Calling drill: 1188 AH Ten TION!
> 
> Singsong:   AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHtennnnnnnnnshunnnnnnnn.   Its long melodious and god up and down.



Some Air Cadets I worked with last summer told me it's an unnofficial standard that the word "wing" is to he held for 7 seconds (I'm sure it's not really a standard .....  just stating what I was informed).


----------



## condor888000

It'll take me a bit but I'll get through it all......



			
				Steel Badger said:
			
		

> Ok     Very Serious question...........
> 
> Air Cadet Drill.........
> 
> As I sit here looking at the Air Cadet manual of drill, i see standards quite similar to those of the CF...including words of Command......
> 
> I look out my office door and see Air cadets doing drill that in no way resembles the drill in the Air Cadet manual....


Unfortunatley, many cadets have a hard time with drill, this tends to lead to regional and even squadron differences. Offically we follow the 201(and my unit and the others in the Ottawa wing do near religiously) but variations exist.


			
				Steel Badger said:
			
		

> To wit:
> 
> 1. The ungainly and robotic marching...i.e.: Micro paces while marching leading to bouncing on feet...
> 
> 2. Swinging of Arms only to the side of the body...not behind...further exaggerating the bounce and unnatural posturing....and disrupting the rythym of the movement....
> 
> 3. The pace which is somewhere near Light Infantry (to account for the smaller paces perhaps)
> 
> 4. "Sing Song" Words of Command, including the counting of movements by troops..............to some standard which seems universal among Air Cadets but which is NOT practiced by the Air Force....(I have been told that it was a Fad that started at a Summer Camp that has since run wild...)


1. Likely began because the cadets at te front were taking too large steps, causing the cadets at the rear to be near running to keep up. The cadets are then told to "CUT THE PACE!" meaning take smaller steps, many times it ends up being too small.

2. Lazy cadets, lax seniors. All there is too it. The seniors should be emphasing that the arms go "all thge way up and all the way back!"

3. Clarify? What is the light infantry pace? All air cadets should be marching at 120 per minute.

4. Incorrect or no instruction on how to call commands properly. I used to do the same, I was shown how to call commands correctly, never had any more problems with it.



			
				Steel Badger said:
			
		

> I am curious how this "standard" has been allowed to occurr...especially as it is affecting the other Cadet Orgs .....(Ie It has reared its ugly head in our own Cadet Corps)
> 
> CADETS and CIC   types please note that this is NOT an attack on an excellent organization......merely an inquiry into the whys and wherefore's of a very peculiar standard for Drill that does not match that shown in the Air Cadet Drill Book....
> 
> As an Instructor and Senior Warrant Officer I am responsible for the drill of my soldiers...including the deprogramming of the ex-Air Cadets among them...(Again, this is in no way an attack in the Cadets.....the former Air Cadets in my unit are very good soldiers...)
> 
> This has totally ghasted me flabber....
> 
> Can anyone shed light upon this situation?
> 
> 
> SB


The "standard is prevelent due to cadets not being shown the correct way, and t spreads like a disease. The only way to stop it is to set a standard for all to meet, and enforce it.




			
				yoman said:
			
		

> At my squadron they have the drill manual beside them when I'm on parade with our junior drill team. So maybe its just a squadron thing because at my squadron they make sure were doing it right (example, we spent half a parade night practicing our opening march past). I'm not saying my squadron has perfect drill (infact my warrant officers tell us that we have horrible drill).
> 
> When you say "Sing Song" commands do you mean calling out the timing?


My unit does the same, as I said Ottawa wing follows the 201 to the best of our abilities.



			
				Steel Badger said:
			
		

> By sing song    i mean the way in which the Pers is giving orders....
> 
> The particular accent..if it is such a thing.......is "singing" the command...
> Ie all in one breath and approximating a gregorian chant,,,,,
> 
> When I was a cadet .......none of that sort of thing was permitted in any Corps....
> 
> SB



Common, spread far and wide by staff cadets at CSTC who unfortunately were never shown the correct way and pass the incorrect way on to their flights at camp.



			
				Garbageman said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, this ugly beast is indeed quite prevalent.   Some of us refer to it as the "TAG (Toronto Air Group) Bounce", and it often gets reinforced for some reason at the summer training centres.   If this is the way staff cadets were taught at their home sqns, it is unfortunately the way they will teach at the training centres.   Some of us outside of TAG recognize it, but there's only so many of us, and far too many of those who CHOOSE to ignore the 201.   Further proof of why the cadet detachments need to establish Standards Officer positions.



Agree totally. At one time I saw an air cadet Sgt whose upper arm stayed in place, he swung his arm forward from the elbow....totally wrong, easy to see, hard to correct since that is what he was used to do. Hopefully he wasn't a drill instructor.....



			
				Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> Some Air Cadets I worked with last summer told me it's an unnofficial standard that the word "wing" is to he held for 7 seconds (I'm sure it's not really a standard .....   just stating what I was informed).



Total BS. That's simply not true. However if you listen closely, the Wing Commander should be saying "wang" instead of wing, it goes farther and very few cadets notice it......once again, not official standard but something that is done so that the cadets know you're giuving them a command. If "wing" is used, it sounds like "ing" to the cadets at the back, while "wang", sounds like "wing"......weird eh?


----------



## Burrows

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> Some Air Cadets I worked with last summer told me it's an unnofficial standard that the word "wing" is to he held for 7 seconds (I'm sure it's not really a standard .....  just stating what I was informed).



Whats Air Cadet for I'm a master bull crapper?


----------



## yoman

> Total BS. That's simply not true. However if you listen closely, the Wing Commander should be saying "wang" instead of wing, it goes farther and very few cadets notice it......once again, not official standard but something that is done so that the cadets know you're giuving them a command. If "wing" is used, it sounds like "ing" to the cadets at the back, while "wang", sounds like "wing"......weird eh?



So that's why when the cadets on parade sound like their saying "ing"  instead of "wing" when their issuing commands. Ah well we all know what they mean.


----------



## sgt_mandal

1. Our sqn used to have problems with some of that stuff (we still have a few) but a couple of years ago, we realized what was wrong and tried to fix as much as we could.
2. with the TAG bounce, it's 180's fault haha. 
3. and for the sing song, i heard somewhere that they held the commands a little longer so that the command carries throughout the whole parade square so everyone can hear. I'm not exactly sure about it, but it could be true.


----------



## condor888000

yoman said:
			
		

> So that's why when the cadets on parade sound like their saying "ing"   instead of "wing" when their issuing commands. Ah well we all know what they mean.



Exactly, and if you were at the last wing parade in Sept, and if you listened closely, and you were close enough, you could hear the Wing WO1 call out "wang". It sounds close, but that's what she was saying.




			
				WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> 3. and for the sing song, i heard somewhere that they held the commands a little longer so that the command carries throughout the whole parade square so everyone can hear. I'm not exactly sure about it, but it could be true.



What I've heard, and laughed at the person who said it, was that it gave the cadets more time to get ready to do the movement... : Even if it does, it's incorrect and shouldn't be done.



			
				Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Whats Air Cadet for I'm a master bull crapper?



SLC grad.........


----------



## sgt_mandal

AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaa............magic........pure magic............


----------



## Burrows

lol.


----------



## condor888000

Laugh if you want, you know it's true.....


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Good to see the SLC/Power rivalry still rages.


----------



## condor888000

It's more SLC/Pilot, I'm not power yet.....hopefully after the summer....


----------



## Gill557

I was in 742 Squadon.

Basic 95 - Bagotville
ACIC 96 - Lac Sebastien/Bagotville
Aircrew Survival 97 - Lac Sebastien/Bagotville
MES 98 - Lac Sebastien/Bagotville
IES Staff 99 - Lac Sebastien/Bagotville

Got out as a WO2 and now am 2Lt in the Reg Force

Cheers


----------



## sgt_mandal

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> Good to see the SLC/Power rivalry still rages.


I think its more like SLC/Everyone now haha......

IES POUR TOUJOURS!!!


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

If only everyone could march through those hangar doors.  

\M/    Sauve Flt '94   \m/


----------



## condor888000

I'd rather taxi than march through ANY hanger doors.....

And Mandel, you know what IES really stands for eh?


----------



## sgt_mandal

*sigh* im scared to think what ou're going to say........Instructeur en Survie


----------



## condor888000

Offically yes, but every non-SI knows it really stands for "I'm Extremly Stupid"......


----------



## sgt_mandal

gliding is only fallin slowly! u dont fly!!!!!! there


----------



## Steel Badger

Condor and others...thank you for your insights.....

As for  light infantry pace:  short paces (tiny paces) coupled with the arm thingy appears to have led to an increase in the pace..........



SB


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

condor888000 said:
			
		

> I'd rather taxi than march through ANY hanger doors.....



At least the airheads comebacks have improved.


----------



## condor888000

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> gliding is only fallin slowly! u dont fly!!!!!! there


It's not just falling, it's falling with style!  8) 

Steel Badger, no problem, and I get what you mean about the pace now....

PPCLI MCpl, I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> It's not just falling, it's falling with style!   8)



I agree, although I preffer power aircraft because you can stay up longer.


----------



## condor888000

Never seen a glider soaring eh? 

Always remember, power can go the distance, but a good glider pilot can keep it up all day long.....


----------



## elscotto937

Steel Badger,
 I can't believe the drill that you have described, nor can I believe some of the responses. Appearently, what you have described is wide spread throughout the Toronto area, do these units have any PRes or Reg Force supervision, if so what has this been allowed to continue. It sound disgusting. However, Air Cadets have always had the sing song words for as long as I can remember, I don't think it can be eliminated. But from what I can remember there was nothing ineffective about it. 

Those who can't fly.. take SLC, it's too simple...then to justify their weaknesses with the bragging about the crse and their accomplishment. And issue as old as the hills, but I had to put my 2 cents in

Condor, was that little Scotty Lomond as the Flt Comd?


----------



## condor888000

Scott937 said:
			
		

> Steel Badger,
> I can't believe the drill that you have described, nor can I believe some of the responses. Appearently, what you have described is wide spread throughout the Toronto area, do these units have any PRes or Reg Force supervision, if so what has this been allowed to continue. It sound disgusting. However, Air Cadets have always had the sing song words for as long as I can remember, I don't think it can be eliminated. But from what I can remember there was nothing ineffective about it.



Bad drill is far more wide spread than is believed. I've been able to pick out a major flaw in the drill of every cadet in my flight, including myself, only exception is my 2IC whos been on drill team for 4 years. PRes of Reg assistence can only assist so much, we have a Reg Maj who is in charge of our dress and deprotment, it helps, but we still have difficulity. 



			
				Scott937 said:
			
		

> Those who can't fly.. take SLC, it's too simple...


I'm not SL and I disagree totally with that statement. Piloting is very stressfull, I would imagine the academics at SL wouldn't be that easy either, neither would the sheer amount of PT at AI, or the SMR at SI. All sre stressfull and take plenty of brains. Piloting may have the most obvious or dangerous consequeces, but that doesn't mean the rest are "bird' courses.


			
				Scott937 said:
			
		

> then to justify their weaknesses with the bragging about the crse and their accomplishment. And issue as old as the hills, but I had to put my 2 cents in


Some come back with an ego the size of the country, alot of pilots end up with the same thing, as do AI's, SI's, bandies etc....There does seem to be more of them come from SL but that doesn't mean it's a bad course or that it turns out bad cadets.



			
				Scott937 said:
			
		

> Condor, was that little Scotty Lomond as the Flt Comd?



Not sure, I never found out her first name. She's the Capt in the bottom right corner of the bottom pic...


----------



## Ltmel

Steel; 
its hurts to watch doesn't it.  I've tried to do the arm thing-its really hard!  Apparently I'm not good at looking ridiculous though.  I have a theory on how its gotten so bad.  Some Air cadet somehow learned to "interpret the 201" to find individuality for their element.  Then they started a trend, as the CF slowly lost their ability to provide instructors,  they also lost their grip on drill.  As the senior cadets left, they became CIC and now there is no one around to stop the madness.  I work at the camp in Whitehorse, where we have both army and air- I've tried everything to curb the enthusiasm for being wrong and looking ridiculous any suggestions?  They also have this crazy dance the SLC people do-anyone want to explain that?  I don't get it.

Joke for ya'll 

How can you tell if there is a piilot in the room?

They'll tell you.


----------



## sgt_mandal

yes, all of us, every single one of us have bad drill...............{!}


----------



## Ltmel

no, not all air cadets have bad drill.  I have seen air cadets with excellent drill.  Whitehorse had an air cadet CSM a couple of years ago.  Have you seen the crazy cadetisms?  I know its a struggle trying to change it, do you find it difficult when they come home from camp?  I think that may be a big part.  What do you think?


----------



## sgt_mandal

I'm one of the sticklers for perfect drill.......well perfect everything, but I don't think that'll happen for little while longer......and for me, we did everything by the book at camp (Bagot).....


----------



## condor888000

Ltmel said:
			
		

> They also have this crazy dance the SLC people do-anyone want to explain that?   I don't get it.


Ah the Shuffle, something created to give the course one more tradtion, and quickly copied by many other courses, IE SI(bushman's bop), power/glider(airman's line), even basic out here in eastern has a dance.........



			
				Ltmel said:
			
		

> Joke for ya'll
> 
> How can you tell if there is a piilot in the room?
> 
> They'll tell you.



Corney old pilot jokes eh? 

What's the difference between god and a pilot?







God doesn't think he's a pilot.     8)


----------



## condor888000

double post, mod please delete.

On second thought, I noticed this post was at exactly 22:00:00, can you leave it? Please? Pretty Pretty Please?


----------



## Ltmel

So, the crazy dances...do people actually like this tradition?  Just don't get it!


----------



## Burrows

condor888000 said:
			
		

> double post, mod please delete.
> 
> On second thought, I noticed this post was at exactly 22:00:00, can you leave it? Please? Pretty Pretty Please?



Fine...but just because Im nice.


----------



## condor888000

Thanks Burrows.....



			
				Ltmel said:
			
		

> So, the crazy dances...do people actually like this tradition?   Just don't get it!


Yeah, they're pretty popular with the course grads, I don't really care, but a lot of people are crazy about them.....


----------



## Robtimus_Prime

I have a crazy question.  Kind of like Badger's.  Since when is "Eye of the Tiger" by Survivor a military style march?  I've heard a certain Air Cadet Corps play it on parade and I find it kind of ridiculous.  Bad 80's Hairbands have no place in the Military or anything affiliated.  That means no Whitesnake either!


----------



## sgt_mandal

Why are we being interogated so much  ??? :crybaby:


----------



## foxtwo

I went gliding today ;D at Borden. It was awesome but some other Sqn. crashed our party and was gonna do some parade      Oh well.


----------



## Ironside

Any 517 F/Lt Graham Air Cadet current members/"veterans" here?
I came back to visit while dropping my little brother off for a regular training night and was surprised at how long it has been when I saw the WO1 - he used to be an AC in my flight back when I was Flight Commander.  Must have been around five or six years now I guess.


----------



## sgt_mandal

ha! i know someone from there......Robin Gavlas........do you?

and cpl, i think that was 180. they were dedicating a glider to someone who died recently or somethign like that.......


----------



## foxtwo

Ya it was 180 I think. It was cool they were wearing all their medals an stuff. I knew it was a dedication but nobody really told us what is was for. It's really not a big deal because everybody got to go up, but we were suppose to go for another round. *There will be other times*


----------



## Ironside

Yes I know her - I used to work at Zellers with her mother actually.  Her twin sisters were also in one of my biology classes in high school.
I believe Robin was a Sgt. or F/Sgt. before I left.

I do not believe I am familiar with your squadron - where is it located?


----------



## Steel Badger

Mandall

I am not interrogating...

I was simply asking a question about the dichotomy between what was in the Air Cadet Drill Manual and what I see on the square on a regular basis.......


SB


----------



## foxtwo

Ironside said:
			
		

> I do not believe I am familiar with your squadron - where is it located?



Are you asking me?


----------



## Ironside

No foxtwo, sorry about the confusion - My question is directed to WO2_mandal.  I was wondering what squadron he is in because I'd like to think I had seen most of the atlantic region Cadet squadrons during my time in the program, and he knows someone from my old squadron.


----------



## foxtwo

Oh, no problem


----------



## condor888000

Ironside said:
			
		

> No foxtwo, sorry about the confusion - My question is directed to WO2_mandal.   I was wondering what squadron he is in because I'd like to think I had seen most of the atlantic region Cadet squadrons during my time in the program, and he knows someone from my old squadron.



If you read his sig, you notice it says 631 Sential Sqn....... 

And Ironside, happen to know Tim Daigle or Grace Bulger? I'm almost 100% they were 517.....


----------



## elscotto937

Condor, I do know that Captain. And I said my comments about SLC and flying crse in a tongue in cheek manner. However, I'm sure that an SLC crse, and being away from home and friends must be difficult for some, but marching around and doing drill (nothing learned on SLC cannot be learned by OJT) really cannot compare to learning to fly a plane. Everyone is welcome to their opinions on this but that one it mine.


----------



## sgt_mandal

Ironside said:
			
		

> Yes I know her - I used to work at Zellers with her mother actually.   Her twin sisters were also in one of my biology classes in high school.
> I believe Robin was a Sgt. or F/Sgt. before I left.
> 
> I do not believe I am familiar with your squadron - where is it located?



We are in Scarborough, in Toronto, in Ontario lol.......and she retired a WO2..........I'm not atlantic region, I was there in 2003 for Intro to aircrew sruvival, and she was doing staff.......


----------



## condor888000

Scott937 said:
			
		

> Condor, I do know that Captain. And I said my comments about SLC and flying crse in a tongue in cheek manner. However, I'm sure that an SLC crse, and being away from home and friends must be difficult for some, but marching around and doing drill (nothing learned on SLC cannot be learned by OJT) really cannot compare to learning to fly a plane. Everyone is welcome to their opinions on this but that one it mine.



Cool, she was an awesome flt comd too, she was the one that was able to get it approved for us to sing on the bus....
Sorry if I tore into you a bit there on the last post, I'm just tired of hearing people argue which course is the best/tougest/most hardcore/whatever the hell you want to argue, they're all tough, to a certain point.

Personally, I believe that glider and power are the two toughest courses to take as an air cadet, mentally, due to the sheer amount of material you need to know, and in the case of glider physically, two people pushing a thousand pound aircraft a couple hundered feet while trying not to trip in the potholes and having to clear the landing area's ASAP because all are occupied and you have another 2-33A on downwind or base or final can be pretty tough on the body. Espically if you get extended and end up running gliders for 12 hours a day for the last week. That's tough, espically when there are a few MIR commando's or people who are just lazy and don't do jack shit on the field............If anyone here ever gets glider, do yourself and your flight mates a favour, run your ass off on the field. Never volunteer for the "soft" jobs like signaller or logs, just make sure you crew every glider as fast and as hard as you can, it'll be appreciated when you start running out of time and you need every second of flight time you can get. Trust me on that. 

Not insulting any other course out there, they're all tough, just the possibility of death if you screw the pooch as opposed to being CB'd.....a lot more to worry about there in my mind.......


----------



## Ironside

condor888000 said:
			
		

> If you read his sig, you notice it says 631 Sential Sqn.......
> 
> And Ironside, happen to know Tim Daigle or Grace Bulger? I'm almost 100% they were 517.....



First of all, being a fourth year history major, I like to think that I can read/write by now - the squadron name does not necessarily give the location, which is the reason as to why I posed the question in the first place.

As for Tim Daigle and Grace Bulger, I can't say that I know them - would they still be in the program?  Because if so, that would be why I do not recognize the names.  I did leave the program several years ago.


----------



## WO2 Gubbels

I've done both power and SIC.  I'm very glad and fortunate to have done both in my cadet carreer.  Last month, my old warrent asked me what one I liked better, and I really had to think.  Power everyone understands, and I have a piece of paper and an awsome experience.  Both are experiences I couldn't get anywhere else for sure.  I wouldn't really want to choose between the both.  I do believe I enjoyed SIC moreso, even though if i were to go now that may not be the case.  Power was awsome, i love flying, and go every chance I have, but SIC to me will be the top experience of my cadet career.
  
 CI Gubbels


----------



## condor888000

Ironside said:
			
		

> As for Tim Daigle and Grace Bulger, I can't say that I know them - would they still be in the program?   Because if so, that would be why I do not recognize the names.   I did leave the program several years ago.


Yeah, they're both still in, I did glider with them last year......


----------



## condor888000

POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PULLED IT OFF!!!!!!!!!!!! HELLS YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Can't wait till the 27 of June, cause then I'm gone till 14 Aug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So, anyone else hear?


----------



## sgt_mandal

shafted for bagot staff *sigh*.......o well next year........now i think I'm gonna be stuck in trenton ...........ew.........trenton.........


----------



## swalsh

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> and cpl, i think that was 180. they were dedicating a glider to someone who died recently or somethign like that.......



They were dedicating the glider to the memory of John Kerr.  John was a cadet in 180 and an officer with a Squadron in Winnipeg.  He died in a flying accident.  His parents have been big supporters of the Air Cadet Program. 

631 Senitnel is in Scarborough. 

Shawn Walsh


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PULLED IT OFF!!!!!!!!!!!! HELLS YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Can't wait till the 27 of June, cause then I'm gone till 14 Aug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So, anyone else hear?



Congratulations condor   , so where you going? The senior camps are being announced tonight and my squadron.


----------



## condor888000

Not sure yet......likely somewhere in Eastern, they tend to collect all the English power in Eastern at one site..........

I know the dates are June 27 to August 14 though......


----------



## cpl-cam

condor888000 said:
			
		

> POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PULLED IT OFF!!!!!!!!!!!! HELLS YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Can't wait till the 27 of June, cause then I'm gone till 14 Aug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So, anyone else hear?



Congrats! I just found out I got glider 2 days ago.... I'm still hyped.  I can't wait until July 11 now. As for your advice about always running for the gliders I agree. I was on ITAC last year and one night we helped push the gliders and after 3 hours I was exhausted but it was fun and you could tell no one liked the lazy kids.


----------



## condor888000

Good job! Gliders a hell of a lot of fun..........

Yeah, runnings the gliders is tough the first week or two, then your body catches up and it becomes a lot easier when you run them..........but if you get extended, its worse than the first week, cause you're running all day long................... :crybaby: Still, best 7 weeks of my life so far........


----------



## sgt_mandal

Is it possible to sticky this thread?


----------



## condor888000

Update: Just found out I should be heading to Gatineau for Power. The bad thing is that according to the letter I'm heading to St. Jean on the 25th of Sat, sleeping there, coming back to Gatineau on the 26th, and course starts on the 27th..........god I hate having to go to Montreal all the time.............


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Update: Just found out I should be heading to Gatineau for Power. The bad thing is that according to the letter I'm heading to St. Jean on the 25th of Sat, sleeping there, coming back to Gatineau on the 26th, and course starts on the 27th..........god I hate having to go to Montreal all the time.............



Why would you go to St-Jean just to come back to Gatineau? Doesn't make sense to me. 

Bad news for me, didn't make the initial selection for camp, that means I'm just going to have to work hard till the end of the year and hope I get it.  :-\


----------



## condor888000

Its Eastern, they ain't that bright .......and yeah, the course is run out of St Jean. I knew that I was likely going to have grad parade there, but I forgot that they would have to do intake too...........


----------



## sgt_mandal

that's all fine and dandy, but can we sticky this thread  ;D


----------



## Burrows

no.


----------



## condor888000

Well I think thats a resounding "no" there Mandal.......


----------



## Burrows

yes.




it was.


----------



## sgt_mandal

*sigh* ok...........


----------



## Burrows

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Burrows

Just remember to keep it productive.


----------



## condor888000

Productive?? Us?? I thought you would have a better measure of us than that Burrows............


----------



## Burrows

I expect the pilots to be productive....the air cadet obsessed with the bush is the awkward one


----------



## condor888000

Me productive? REALLY don't hold your breath........ 


Though it is more likely than the bush boy ever doing anything................


----------



## yoman

Hey I like bush to... Speaking of bush, does anyone know how much ah set of combat set would be, the pants and tunic (if thats what its called) and boots?

And Burrows dont worry, well keep it so busy you wont know what hit ya.

all you air cadets better back me up on this


----------



## condor888000

Depends on where you go in the city. quick tips, if you can go to the surplus in Hull, its by far the best. Stay out of the one in the Market, it a piece of shit. There's a paintball/surplus store call JT's or something, its good, but the one in Hulls better.

As for prices, not sure. pants and shirts were $20 at JTs, not sure on the rest.......boots were$50 at them all last I heard.....


----------



## yoman

Ya that's were my officers recommended. He just couldn't rember how much they were. Thanks


----------



## yoman

How comfortable is the clothing. Ya and the JT's is right near that costco right? 50$ not bad for the boots, all go check it out Tuesday.


----------



## condor888000

Its good stuff, not too warm, not too cold, and yeah, JTs is near the Costco.


----------



## sgt_mandal

ha........i was stupid........i bought something at the one in the market..........too embarrassed to say what, or how much it was


now for those bush comments.........Ive made one of those chain and spiky ball things once (big root and a chunk of wood with a bunch of twigs sticking out of it, which i sharpened) before and I'm not afraid to make it again........


----------



## condor888000

Oh, I'm so scared, I'm shaking in my flight suit..........


----------



## Burrows

Crash the plane into him >: )


----------



## condor888000

Then we can have chopped bush monkey........I like this idea......  >


----------



## yoman

Woudn't all this wreck our valuable planes?


----------



## sgt_mandal

"mother! i am kill'd"
    - some line in Macbeth


----------



## condor888000

They're not 





			
				yoman said:
			
		

> Woudn't all this wreck our valuable planes?


Air cadets don't own many............the leagues own the towplanes and the gliders, but thats about it........


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> They're not Air cadets don't own many............the leagues own the towplanes and the gliders, but thats about it........



Well doesn't that mean it makes them even more valuable eh?   And if the league own's them, we can technically say air cadets own it.


----------



## sgt_mandal

air cadet - a person of not less than twelve years of age but less than nineteen years of age who belongs to a royal Canadian air cadet squadron.

how many people of this description do you know that own an aircraft?


----------



## condor888000

A WO2 at my sqn owns a third of a plane..........her dad and brother each own a third too.....


----------



## yoman

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> air cadet - a person of not less than twelve years of age but less than nineteen years of age who belongs to a royal Canadian air cadet squadron.
> 
> how many people of this description do you know that own an aircraft?



I meant air cadets as an organisation related to the military and the air cadet league. So therefore our organisation owns several gliders and tow planes as stated by condor.


----------



## yoman

Alright I got my boots, 60$ used from the surplus store on the market. JT's was closed by the time I could go,so for the pants and tunic I'm going there tomorrow cause they didn't have my size at the other place. I think 60$ is pretty expensive for a used pair of boots, just my opinion.


----------



## condor888000

NO MARKET!!!!!! I warned you........only thing I'd get there would be a shirt.....$25 for a brand new one..........but other than that stay away. FAR AWAY!


----------



## yoman

Ya ok condor, from now on Ill listen to you. This is like the 3rd thing that your correct with. Band new tunics there a 35$ by the way.


----------



## condor888000

Third thing? What were the first two? ??? 

$35 eh? So they went up $10 in a year, according to your posts the boots did the same thing...........and I'm not perfect, no matter how much I wish I was!!!! :crybaby:


----------



## yoman

Actually the boots started at 50$ but mine were in good condition so they were 60$. 10$ in a year sounds a lot, must be on short supply.


----------



## condor888000

Ah makes sense then........but yeah.....$10 is a lot......


----------



## yoman

Hears a little story:

Last Sunday while I was at the Smith Falls airport gliding for the day, me and my officer are to the right of the runway watching planes land and rating them. So this float-plane (plane that lands on water for you army types   ) is on final coming in for a landing. Me and the officer are saying hes perfectly lined up and at a good speed. So he touches down and stop very quickly. Were saying, short runway landing excellent. When I noticed that he landed on his floats! He forgot to extend his landing gear!  By that time there were smoke coming up from the bottom of the plane, he had also shut off his engine and jumped out of the plane. So they had to shut down the airport for about an hour, so that they could raise the plane so that he could extend his landing gear. 

So this guy prevented us from launching any glider for about an hour, so the officers at the gliding HQ went and helped them. You should of saw the amount of people trying to land  after they clearly announced that the airport was closed until further notice. One guy came so close he didn't stop coming in for landing until he did a fly by over us at about 30 feet in the air. 

Note: This plane was not a cadet plane.


----------



## condor888000

Yeah......hard to be a cadet a/c.........the Birdogs and Scouts don't have floats........


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Yeah......hard to be a cadet a/c.........the Birdogs and Scouts don't have floats........



Not everybody knows that hear  ???


----------



## condor888000

Of courrse they did..........*looks around, sees distinct lack of air cadet wings....* Uhhhhhh........quiet you!


----------



## yoman

Dude do you think everybody on these forums knows everything about air cadets or what planes our organisation owns? Ya so I have a lack of 'air cadet wings"... Oh and congrats you are know a senior member.


----------



## condor888000

Wow......senior member......and my last 9 or 10 posts haven't been serious.......

Yeah.......even the wings but wasn't serious, hence the ""


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Wow......senior member......and my last 9 or 10 posts haven't been serious.......
> 
> Yeah.......even the wings but wasn't serious, hence the ""



Oops my bad didnt't see the " "


----------



## Ltmel

Spelled *now* not know and *here* not hear.  What are schools teaching you guys?


----------



## condor888000

Apparently not how to use know and now or here and hear.......


----------



## yoman

I go to a french school so my English spelling isn't as good but thats no excuse.


----------



## cpl-cam

Ltmel said:
			
		

> Spelled *now* not know and *here* not hear.  What are schools teaching you guys?


The correct sentence structure would be to say, "It's spelled....". The phrase "Spelled..." is a sentence fragment what did school teach you?


----------



## sgt_mandal

I'd really like to see this thread last a little longer than some of the other threads made in the cadet forum.........can we please try and keep a little sense of relevancy in this thread.......please?!?!


----------



## cpl-cam

Ok, to please WO2 Mandal:
This isn't reallt specific to Air Cadets but I was wondering, what are you guys doing right now to prep for next fall, if anything? We just had a 20 minute meeting last thursday to find out who's coming back, who's aging out, who's joining the reserves etc. We're also going to have another meeting or 2 before camps and a couple in august once we're all back in town. I'm just curious if any other sqns are starting this early. I'm wraping up my first year in the seniors mess so this is my first time planing the year ahead so I'm curious what everyone else is doing or has done in the past.


----------



## condor888000

Sounds good Mandel....

We had some people going around to figure out whos coming back so that we can get an idea of who can do what, also, this week we're having a meeting to get some ideas on paper for the coming training year. Other than that we're not doing much quite yet, still working towards getting annual over and done with...


----------



## yoman

I don't no to much about the planning because I'm a junior cadet. I can tell you that were loosing all but 1 of our Warrant Officers and a couple of flight seargents and seargents. We are also loosing the squadron CO. Other then that all I know is that there is going to be a bunch of promotion's next fall. Of the people we are loosing, about 3 are joining the reserves and the rest, university or aging out. 

Basically next year is going to be a mess / rebuilding period.


----------



## condor888000

It's always like that. Every year odds are all or most of the warrents will age out, age out in the first few months back, or move away. It's just what happens. To my knowledge we're losing 1 warrent(maybe 2), 2 Fsgts(we have 8 so not a huge deal), and 3 Sgts. That's just hte few I know of. Odds are we're losing even more.......


----------



## sgt_mandal

Hey all, I was just wondering......what do your sqn's flag party's do to turn on the march on, march past and march past? do they do centre wheels or forms?


----------



## yoman

They do forms. Never ever seen them do a wheel.


----------



## sgt_mandal

not a wheel wheel........a centre wheel.......15 paces and we are turned.....on a dime so to speak......


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

I remember using centre wheels when I was a flag party commander many years ago.  I found it odd that after I got into the Reg Force that our Color party only used forms to get into position.  It seemed inefficient to me.  But after I researched it, I found out that is the way the 201 states it will be done.


----------



## condor888000

Never heard of a center wheel...........What 51 flags do is on big parades we have them march on from one side in front of the flts. They then do a left(right) form to get into position. The march into their position and preform a counter march to get turned around. Then they halt. Thats just marching on though, the rest of the time they wheel unless the sqn moves in column by flts, at which point they preform a form where as the flts preform a turn on the march. Marching off the march straight out and preform a form.


----------



## Saorse

Anyone here know a Sergeant or Flight Sergeant Smith from in around the Halifax, NS area?


----------



## condor888000

Halifax? Nope, can't help you....How about Ottawa? 

Do you know what unit they're in?


----------



## Saorse

I'm pretty sure they're in Halifax. No idea which unit, but I'm pretty sure it was actually one in Dartmouth, and not Halifax.


----------



## cpl-cam

Centre wheel? That would be interesting to see. I've only seen flag party do forms at my sqn. If I'm picturing a centre wheel correctly in my head I personally feel that a centre wheel would look kind of dumb... but what kind of standards do I have? I'm in band


----------



## yoman

F/Sgt Kessler said:
			
		

> Centre wheel? That would be interesting to see. I've only seen flag party do forms at my sqn. If I'm picturing a centre wheel correctly in my head I personally feel that a centre wheel would look kind of dumb... but what kind of standards do I have? I'm in band



Actually I think they look pretty cool. 

Just had my first annual parade. Man was it hot out and in the Navan arena. I swear I lost 10 pounds in sweat. We had an awesome RO. Total time from beginning of inspection to end = 2 minutes. He was almost in double time inspecting us. Speeches were long as usual (at least thats what people tell me). I did end up making a small mistake while our junior drill team routine, didn't do anything to make it look bad. Just something unexpected maid me do it. 

One thing that maid me mad was that after doing my boots, and them looking great, were at a farm area with dust flying everywhere. So I had a pair of boots with a nice coat of dust on them that looked horrible (so did everybody else's). There was in total 15 senior cadets retiring. Some cried including our W01. 

My squadron also makes a year end movie, which was excellent (which I bought). Would be an excellent recruiting video.


----------



## condor888000

15 left???????? Holy crap, thats a hell of a lot of seniors leaving.........

Promotions all around!!!!


----------



## cpl-cam

yoman said:
			
		

> Actually I think they look pretty cool.
> 
> Just had my first annual parade. Man was it hot out and in the Navan arena. I swear I lost 10 pounds in sweat. We had an awesome RO. Total time from beginning of inspection to end = 2 minutes. He was almost in double time inspecting us. Speeches were long as usual (at least thats what people tell me). I did end up making a small mistake while our junior drill team routine, didn't do anything to make it look bad. Just something unexpected maid me do it.
> 
> One thing that maid me mad was that after doing my boots, and them looking great, were at a farm area with dust flying everywhere. So I had a pair of boots with a nice coat of dust on them that looked horrible (so did everybody else's). There was in total 15 senior cadets retiring. Some cried including our W01.
> 
> My squadron also makes a year end movie, which was excellent (which I bought). Would be an excellent recruiting video.



My RO was harsh! She was really nice but she inspected every single cadet in the squadron! That's about 75 people. It literally took over 30 minutes to complete and one kid passed out but she kept going at the same pace. I wish our sqn had a grad movie but we don't  The good thing is next year the mess is planning to make a year book.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> 15 left???????? Holy crap, thats a heck of a lot of seniors leaving.........
> 
> Promotions all around!!!!



Exactly what I was thinking    Ok lets count them; 1 WO1, 4 WO2, 3 FSGT, 5 SGT, 2 CPL. And there's probably will be a few who will drop out over the course of the summer. Yep there will be a heck of a lot of promotions next year. Who knows maybe me. 



> My RO was harsh! She was really nice but she inspected every single cadet in the squadron! That's about 75 people. It literally took over 30 minutes to complete and one kid passed out but she kept going at the same pace. I wish our sqn had a grad movie but we don't Sad The good thing is next year the mess is planning to make a year book.



Ya that not good to see people passing out. We had about 4 people fall out of ranks, one was about to pass out when the seargent got to him to bring him out. 130 people took about 3 minutes hear. He only stopped for one person to ask him what happened to his arm (it was in a cast), then he continued on at lightning speed. We were supposed to be finished a 4:30, didn't end till like 5 something.


----------



## Harding299

Hey all, i just joined the forums. Im a Flight Sergeant with 299 yarmouth, Nova Scotia air cadets, and since we're kind of on the topic of promotions here, i have a question... another f/sgt from my sqn is going to SLC this summer and he claims that this will cause him to be sqn commander next year, even though we have a WO2 returning next year and he will be the highest rank. Our WO2 is taking glider and our f/sgt is taking SLC, is that even possible? Having a f/sgt as sqn commander while a WO2 would be 2ic? it doesnt make sense to me, give me your opinions plz.


----------



## cpl-cam

Harding299 said:
			
		

> Hey all, i just joined the forums. Im a Flight Sergeant with 299 yarmouth, Nova Scotia air cadets, and since we're kind of on the topic of promotions here, i have a question... another f/sgt from my sqn is going to SLC this summer and he claims that this will cause him to be sqn commander next year, even though we have a WO2 returning next year and he will be the highest rank. Our WO2 is taking glider and our f/sgt is taking SLC, is that even possible? Having a f/sgt as sqn commander while a WO2 would be 2ic? it doesnt make sense to me, give me your opinions plz.


That's an interesting situation. I'm not entirely sure if the CATO's have anything on that. I was at another Sqn's annual not too long ago and I saw that they had a f/sgt in a flight that was commanded by a sgt so I think it is possible to have a lower rank incharge of a higher rank although I don't think it's a good idea. Although SLC is supposed to prepare a person for leadership roles at the home sqn it doesn't automatically give them the CPC possition. I think what it will come down to is the opinion of your CO.


----------



## condor888000

BS. SL doesn't give him jack squat over the WO2. The senior cadet, therefore in my mind the cadet who should be Sqn Comd, would be the current WO2 unless the CO decides to promote the FSgt to WO2 and give him command. However taking SL DOES NOT mean that this would happen. I have my doubts that a CO would do such a thing unless the one WO2 was proven to be a total idiot, but its damn hard to be selected for glider and be that way. Not impossible, but damn hard.

EDIT: Just re-read and relized I sounded a bit over the top. To clarify, there is no national standard that I am aware of that allows for what descibed to occur. Having said that, it is possible the CO told the cadet that he would be promoted to WO2 and given Sqn Comd. Or the cadet might just have a huge ego and need to feel importent. I don't know. But there is no national standard I'm aware of saying that a SL grad would be automatically give Sqn Comd.


----------



## swalsh

There is a difference between rank and position.  The F/Sgt can be appointed the Squadron Warrant Officer, but to do that where there is another cadet that is a higher rank can make things very difficult for the morale of the unit.  SLC is a great course and I highly recommend it, but, being an SLC Graduate does not automatically make you the most qualified cadet in the unit.  I have had Squadron Warrant Officers who were graduates from SLC, Glider, Power and Survival.  They generally have different perspectives, but I would not say one is better than the other.


----------



## sgt_mandal

hehe.....so we had our annual.......and i was FP commander....... hehe...........


----------



## condor888000

What did you do?? And who wants your head?? And how much can I get for it??


----------



## sgt_mandal

hehe I didn't do anything except watever i was told to do......it was the WO1 that messed up hehe.......she marched us off before the general salute and national anthem......lol.......haha......lord strath is a cool lookin medal..... 8)


----------



## condor888000

Good job on the Strath. So no OCanada eh? Yeah, ours forgot the advance in review order. And the Dep forgot to wait for the Flt Comds to face her after we marched on before her next command. Meh, all good. No one died.


----------



## sgt_mandal

lol no we sang it......but after we were marched off and evertyhing......lol


----------



## condor888000

well........that works.........


----------



## yoman

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> lol no we sang it......but after we were marched off and evertyhing......lol



We just completly forgot to sing O Canada. Ah well, nobody but a few can sing in my squadron  anyways.


----------



## condor888000

Whats with air cadets and O Canada? Is there a conspiracy or something........hey........whos that in the bushes???


----------



## cpl-cam

We kinda just ignored it... lets just say the band is... lacking at my sqn. However, it looks like I might be band flt. com next year so I'll make sure they play it twice next year


----------



## Harding299

At least ur sqn has a band, we only have about 30 cdts and 5 seniors, and nobody is interested in making a band. we play O'Canada on a stereo lol. Our annual was also a disaster, our deputy flight comm. didnt know what the hell he was doing at all. then our sqn commander had to keep using sign language to ask the officers what to do next. I was so pissed. i was standing behind her because i was flight commander, and i wanted to just scream at her what to do lol. it was an embarassment :-[


----------



## Burrows

Proper capitalization and not inserting webslang randomly in your post makes it easier on the eyes.


----------



## yoman

Harding299 said:
			
		

> At least ur sqn has a band, we only have about 30 cdts and 5 seniors, and nobody is interested in making a band. we play O'Canada on a stereo lol. Our annual was also a disaster, our deputy flight comm. didnt know what the heck he was doing at all. then our sqn commander had to keep using sign language to ask the officers what to do next. I was so pissed. i was standing behind her because i was flight commander, and i wanted to just scream at her what to do lol. it was an embarassment :-[



My squadron has a band of about 30 members. There pretty good. But 51 squadron beat us...... again.


----------



## condor888000

Thank you, thank you, evn though I'm in no way associated with said band other than we're all 51ers.......I dislike playing music........go flying! 8)


----------



## cpl-cam

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Proper capitalization and not inserting webslang randomly in your post makes it easier on the eyes.



If you're referring to me Kyle, I would like to point out that Flt Comm is a commonly accepted Air Cadet term it's like saying BMQ so I'm not going to stop using it. As for punctuation... well I'm not a big fan of it but I'll try.


----------



## condor888000

Think he meant this post....


> At least ur sqn has a band, we only have about 30 cdts and 5 seniors, and nobody is interested in making a band. we play O'Canada on a stereo lol. Our annual was also a disaster, our deputy flight comm. didnt know what the hell he was doing at all. then our sqn commander had to keep using sign language to ask the officers what to do next. I was so pissed. i was standing behind her because i was flight commander, and i wanted to just scream at her what to do lol. it was an embarassment :-[



Note the lack of proper punctuation and/or spelling.


----------



## Harding299

well im sorry, but i figured since u are all supposedly involved with the military u should know what cdt and sqn are, as for the caps, the words are exactly the same, so the legibility is also the same, i dont see any problems with it   :-\


----------



## condor888000

I agree. But its ever so much easier for some of the old fogies() on here to read if you use periods and proper spelling. Cdt and Sqn aren't a big deal. But its the MSN lingo that gets peoples backs up......IE: "you", not "u".


----------



## Burrows

I was referring to what condor stated.

Abbreviations are fine when it is either milspeak or an official/widely used cadet term.  Nothing like OMG TAMMY! U R SO DUM!


----------



## Burrows

And yes...I am an old fogie.  Also...try telling your english teacher that writing i instead of I is ok because its essentially the same thing...I dare you.

Also, check your PM's.


----------



## yoman

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> And yes...I am an old fogie.   Also...try telling your english teacher that writing i instead of I is ok because its essentially the same thing...I dare you.
> 
> Also, check your PM's.



I tried that in grade 7... didn't work out to good. Lets just say I wont do that anymore.


----------



## sgt_mandal

yoman said:
			
		

> I tried that in grade 7... didn't work out to good. Lets just say I wont do that anymore.


what? checkign your PM's?


----------



## yoman

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> what? checkign your PM's?



Not quite mandal... Telling my teacher that using _i_ instead I is ok.



			
				Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> And yes...I am an old fogie. * Also...try telling your english teacher that writing i instead of I is ok because its essentially the same thing...I dare you.*


----------



## Burrows

The PM checking part was an edit.


----------



## condor888000

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Nothing like OMG TAMMY! U R SO DUM!



What if Tammy is so dumb?? That'd be a pickle........


----------



## Harding299

The point is, you could all understand what I was saying, and I really don't see the need for all this fuss, I'll spell better now, but get off my back about it will you? :


----------



## Burrows

Yes. Of course you don't. Good. No.


----------



## Harding299

Oh, I guess that post gives you a verbal warning now eh? I tried being nice, I tried straightening this out out,  but if you want to be a d.i.c.k go ahead, you're just a power hungry little boy with way to much time on his hands.


----------



## Burrows

No it doesn't give me a verbal warning.  As a member of the Directing Staff I follow doctrine set out by the forum owner.  Calling anyone here names is not tolerated, and as a principle I wouldn't go doing it as a habit. Also it is against forum guidelines.  If you have a problem with me or any other moderators actions please feel free to contact Mike Bobbitt via PM and lodge a formal complaint.

I'm not going to let up on someone because they were corrected. A felon who is released and commits another crime is a felon again.


----------



## sgt_mandal

********  haha..........


----------



## Harding299

I totally agree, but when I told you that I was correcting my errors and asked you to stop making such a big deal out of it, you said no, obviously instead of just dropping this and making peace, you would rather be part of an argument and make enemies. I'm not a terrorist here, i posted using "webslang" and I was corrected, I told you that I would stop but instead you mocked my efforts to restore peace between us. Obviously you enjoy making fun of me and would rather this bitterness between us to keep going instead of letting bygones be bygones. I don't understand what you are trying to prove by doing this? :-\


----------



## Burrows

Here is what I'm trying to "prove"

1) People who walk around calling people dicks have their warnings increased.
2) Call it bearing a grudge but a criminal needs to behave properly before asking for a pardon.


----------



## Harding299

Holy cow man, I'm not asking you to foregive me for murder here  I know you take being a moderator seriously and all, but this is just a forum, so I am not a "criminal" no matter how bad you would like to throw me in jail. I'll try and be nice from now on, but people have to earn my respect man, I'm not afraid of you because you have "Directing Staff" next to your name. If you want to keep being enemies, fine, but I'll give you this option, you leave me alone, and I will leave you alone, all this crap has gone on long enough, remember, we're all on the same side here. Just let it go man.


----------



## aesop081

Alright gents......dont make the rest of the staff send you to bed without dinner

Put out the flames or or i see a lock comming


----------



## Harding299

Thats what I'm trying to do aesop


----------



## condor888000

I agree with aesop. Lets get this thread back on track. So anyone here hear dates and such for camp? I'm leaving on the 25th(16 days!) to get to power. What about the rest of you? Except Yoman cause hes 632....


----------



## Infanteer

Kids, be quiet....


----------



## condor888000

Yes my lord......


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Quote from Harding 229,

"people have to earn my respect"

Sorry, your the newcomer here. If anyone needs to earn anything it's you, but.....

Welcome to the Forum. Please read and follow the guidelines. Kyle is the Mod on this Forum and went through a major vetting process to get here. He knows from which he speaks. Your more than welcome to post, in a legible and coherent matter, almost anything you wish. What will not be tolerated is snide little backhanded comments. Kyle is more than capable, and has done an outstanding job, raising the Cadet Forum out of the dregs of kindergarden antics to a reasonably mature forum that has gained some respect and become a proper, informative forum for Cadets. Quit trying to make it difficult for everyone here. You've probably noticed, while we cut a little more slack here due to inexperience, we don't tolerate much more crap than we do out on the regular forum. Sit back, relax, and watch others for guidance on how it's done. Persist in the one upmanship game, and you won't be here long.


----------



## Infanteer

Well, the kid earned a full ban after that little stunt (it got taken down, but apparently, I suck).   Shouldn't use such a potty mouth around here, especially when you don't got the stones to back it up.


----------



## yoman

> I agree with aesop. Lets get this thread back on track. So anyone here hear dates and such for camp? I'm leaving on the 25th(16 days!) to get to power. What about the rest of you? Except Yoman cause hes 632....



Ha ha very funny condor      I got Basic on the 18th of July in Bagotville. Cant wait. Now lets all ignore condor so he can get ready for power. 

Oh and incase you guys did not notice. condor`s squadron (51 squadron) and my squadron (632 Wing) are always in competition with each other. They are technically winning right now, but that`s only because the results are fixed.   ;D


----------



## Franko

Wow......    

Never thought I'd see someone commit "Hari Kari" in one fail swoop....at least for a while.

Oh well....good riddance.

....I got to get back to tasting all those rations.....er wait a tick. No......I'm going to Afghanistan in July.......

Can't believe the nerve of that KID

 :

Regards


----------



## cpl-cam

I don't have any dates yet but I got my PIP in the mail today for glider. I only had a chance to glance at it before rushing off to a pre-ex meeting for Cadets. However, I didn't see the usuall "After the answer list the page number, side of the page, column number,  paragraph number, and mother's maiden name" bit that usually accompanies it. Condor, since you the resident pilot expert (You're the only one I know) do you know if they stopped making us do that?


----------



## condor888000

I'd be more than happy to answer, the only problem is that I have no clue as to what you're talking about. What exactley do you mean?

And for the record I'm not the only pilot on here. Possibly one of the more recent, but theres plenty of other.


----------



## sgt_mandal

hehe toum toum..............well up to 50/50 chance of staff at trenton  :......


----------



## cpl-cam

The package I was referring to is a question and answer assignment that they always send out to the glider scholarship people in June to fill out using the FTGU. In the past they made everyone list the page number, the column, the side of the page and where the paragraph was. This year they didn't tell us to do all the extra stuff, just to answer the questions. But if you hasn't heard of it, maybe it's just something that RGS(Pra) does and not central.


----------



## condor888000

That thing. I've heard of it. But Eastern doesn't send it out. Neither does Atlantic for that matter. Central might. Not sure........crazy Ottawa being part of the Quebec region........sorry I can't really help........but to be honest...I'd do the extra bit incase they want it that way and just forgot to put it in. Always better to be overprepared.


----------



## KueflerVictor

I find that pigions and squirrels taste good 
(the one army brave enough to wander into foreign territory)
i plan to go airborne(para trooper) so i guess i got to get use to you guys


----------



## yoman

_Kuefler_ said:
			
		

> I find that pigions and squirrels taste good
> (the one army brave enough to wander into foreign territory)
> i plan to go airborne(para trooper) so i guess i got to get use to you guys



You would like Mandal then, or maybe even condor. Mandal cause he loves the bush. And Condor cause he would be your transportation (glider for now, but power after this summer). And me I, I just learn from the wise ones  : lol 

Good luck with your dreams, I'd like to go pilot in the CF.


----------



## KueflerVictor

Not to shoot you guys down(hey i made a funny) : but in the winter the CF pilots screw the para troopers over
they turn the heat on in the plane when all the guys are carrying 60-70 lbs of equip and have no skin showing due to jump conditions in the winter.  you would freeze in no time at all  
what is your opinion of this


----------



## aesop081

_Kuefler_ said:
			
		

> Not to shoot you guys down(hey i made a funny) : but in the winter the CF pilots screw the para troopers over
> they turn the heat on in the plane when all the guys are carrying 60-70 lbs of equip and have no skin showing due to jump conditions in the winter.   you would freeze in no time at all
> what is your opinion of this



Maybe YOU should stick to what you know.......  :


----------



## condor888000

_Kuefler_ said:
			
		

> Not to shoot you guys down(hey i made a funny) : but in the winter the CF pilots screw the para troopers over
> they turn the heat on in the plane when all the guys are carrying 60-70 lbs of equip and have no skin showing due to jump conditions in the winter.   you would freeze in no time at all
> what is your opinion of this


I really second aesop here. If you want to have an honest discussion about anaything related to air cadets, this is the place. If you're just here to spread rumors that I doubt you've experienced first hand, then please resist the urge to post here.
On another note......





			
				_Kuefler_ said:
			
		

> I find that pigions and squirrels taste good


Squirells might taste alright, but how about a flying squirrel? 8)


----------



## KueflerVictor

flying squirrels are a little chewy


----------



## condor888000

Well then good, you won't want to eat me then.......


----------



## aesop081

_Kuefler_ said:
			
		

> flying squirrels are a little chewy



Kuefler

I left a massage for you in your C7A1 thread...suggest you read it.

As for the heat in the planes...its too bad that modern airplanes have fuel systems, electronics and hydraulic systems that operate within certain temperature ranges and need heat in winter to keep them from freezing.

But i suppose you knew that right ?


----------



## condor888000

To be fair I baited him into saying that bit about flying squirrels. Don't beat up on the guy for that.


----------



## KueflerVictor

thank you all for beating some sense into my head i needed that 
but you can all realease your death grip on my ego please

By the way this is meant to be funny
not crude


----------



## sgt_mandal

kids these days.......*sigh*........haha....its almost like he's trying to say we fly the paratroopers haha!......ya they go under the glider wings and are strapped on by the lanyards from our uniforms haha......


----------



## cpl-cam

Could you imagine trying to jump out of a glider in the air? The thing's so small I can barely get in it on the ground! And I'm only 135 pounds, imagine a normal sized person with a parachute trying to get out.


----------



## condor888000

LOL thats a good image I must say.............thats awesome.........

 ;D   ;D   ;D


----------



## sgt_mandal

BTW, if anyone was still interested they do use teh DAisy's on ITRCC. I heard the closest they got to any C7's was cleaning them haha....


----------



## yoman

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> BTW, if anyone was still interested they do use teh DAisy's on ITRCC. I heard the closest they got to any C7's was cleaning them haha....



Ya its in the CATO's. 



> 14. CSTC â â€œ use of the C7/8 is not authorized.
> 15. LHQ â â€œ use of the C7/8 is not authorized.



Sucks eh? ah well we have planes  ;D But realy, why would we be not allowed to use them? Sea cadets get to use them, and there not land related.


----------



## sgt_mandal

relax, i was just answering a question posted by someone in that stupid thread about C7's that Sgt guy made.......don't want to start a whiny session about why we don't shoot C7's.......


----------



## yoman

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> relax, i was just answering a question posted by someone in that stupid thread about C7's that Sgt guy made.......don't want to start a whiny session about why we don't shoot C7's.......



I'm actually the one who asked, what air cadets used on Introduction to Rifle coaching. I wasn't complaining, just curiouse. 

Rather go flying then that anyday!


----------



## cpl-cam

Has anyone heard of people shooting normal target range things with lee enfields (I don't know the term since I don't go shooting allot). I've only heard of target shooting being done with Daisy's which I found bizarre since they used lee enfields for biathlon when I staffed provincials this winter.


----------



## Burrows

_Kuefler_ said:
			
		

> thank you all for beating some sense into my head i needed that
> but you can all realease your death grip on my ego please
> 
> By the way this is meant to be funny
> not crude



No I'm afraid they can't.  If someone talks out of their rear then they are clearly going to be called on it.


----------



## GunnerySgtHartman

I was an Air cadet with 818 Toronto Falcon Sqn; I am now a CIC officer.


----------



## Burrows

Excuse me while I go laugh at your name.


----------



## PViddy

Lima Oscar Lima.

PV


----------



## c4th

F/Sgt Kessler said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of people shooting normal target range things with lee enfields (I don't know the term since I don't go shooting allot). I've only heard of target shooting being done with Daisy's which I found bizarre since they used lee enfields for biathlon when I staffed provincials this winter.



Which Lee Enfield?  The No 4 Mk 1 .303 or No 2 Mk 4 .22?


----------



## foxtwo

I shoot the .22 pretty often up at Borden. We use targets...


----------



## c4th

I would guess that cadets who are shooting with Daisy's are doing so because they are in all probability less expensive and easier to acquire than either the Anshutz or Lee Enfield No 7 Mk 1.  The caliber and principles of marksmanship are the same for all three.


----------



## condor888000

Well, its almost time. Power becons. In 12 short hours I'll be on the bus to Montreal before returning almost to home :rage: Anyway, have fun all, don't kill each other before I get back.....except for Mandel. You can kill him......


----------



## sgt_mandal

"sets up apache foot snares, and other various snares*.....


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER

Kessler,Voutour told me that we can shoot the lee enfield .22's anymore all the indoor ranges in winnipeg that can take a .22 and are free for use by Air cadets have been shut down due to lead contamination, even the res at Minto supposivly use lasers or something like that insted of bullets for there range time now.
The only way we can shoot the lee's is if we went to det and took them out and said it was for biatholon then.... drove out to a outdoor biatholon range I think cadets has one out in selkirk. It's just too much work. But the skeet club at the floodway offered the use of their facilities and shotguns so we can take the whole squadron skeet shooting.


----------



## foxtwo

Well if it is "shut down" to Air Cadets, how come we shoot the .22 lead rounds in outdoor ranges at Borden often?? ???


----------



## sgt_mandal

It's an outdoor and open range....there is no "indoor" to hold the fumes and whatever that make up the gunk that goes into lead poisoning.....


----------



## swalsh

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> But the skeet club at the floodway offered the use of their facilities and shotguns so we can take the whole squadron skeet shooting.



Air Cadets are not authorized to fire a shot gun.  Be Careful.  We are only authorized to shoot the Lienfield .22 or the aunshwitz.  

Ranges in Central Region have been closed for a few years now.  It is a pain, but at least we have air rifles!


----------



## yoman

S. Walsh said:
			
		

> Air Cadets are not authorized to fire a shot gun.   Be Careful.   We are only authorized to shoot the Lienfield .22 or the aunshwitz.
> 
> Ranges in Central Region have been closed for a few years now.   It is a pain, but at least we have air rifles!



They can all miraculously show up at this place without ever have designated this a squadron activity.


----------



## sgt_mandal

Sounds risky....If the officer miraculously showed up as well, that would not have been pretty illegal...


----------



## yoman

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> Sounds risky....If the officer miraculously showed up as well, that would not have been pretty illegal...



Ya its risky. My unit did something like I mentioned. We all went to laser quest on a parade night, was planed and all. They gave us a letter saying that this is not a mandatory activity and if you don't want to go then you don't have to. It also stated that the league, DND or whoever is not responsible for injuries resulting from this activity. Was a real fun night, nobody got heart and everybody had a good time.

Now shooting shotguns at a range would probably be more risky seeing that their is a risk to the cadets, such as misfirerings etc. But maybe if they sent out a letter like the one I mentioned my unit did, make them sign it, and return it to the unit. I wouldn't think their would be a huge problem.

Is this all an issue of insurance?


----------



## sgt_mandal

wow.....that would be a BIG no no..........Cpt Walsh, sir, your oppinion?


----------



## yoman

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> wow.....that would be a BIG no no..........Cpt Walsh, sir, your oppinion?



Whitch do you think is a BIG no no. The one I suggested, or the on I said my unit did?


----------



## Lost_52

man air cadets is the best thing so far in my life im sgt and have had so many more experiences and awards  with cadets than i would have in my life, maybe lol


----------



## swalsh

It is a big question of insurance and who pays when something goes wrong.  Fortunately, nothing happened during your laser tag event, but if something did, the fan would be full. 

You have to think of it this way, if it walks like a duck, and talks like a duck... 

You are holding a prohibited activity on a parade night.  It doesn't really matter what the letter says (assuming the cadet actually brings it home to mom and dad), if the parents think that it is a supported cadet function, they will assume it is one.  A function, on the regular cadet night, with all the cadet staff, a reasonable assumption for the parents.  If something were to happen, you staff could be getting an all-expenses paid tour of Edmonton.


----------



## yoman

S. Walsh said:
			
		

> It is a big question of insurance and who pays when something goes wrong.  Fortunately, nothing happened during your laser tag event, but if something did, the fan would be full.
> 
> You have to think of it this way, if it walks like a duck, and talks like a duck...
> 
> You are holding a prohibited activity on a parade night.  It doesn't really matter what the letter says (assuming the cadet actually brings it home to mom and dad), if the parents think that it is a supported cadet function, they will assume it is one.  A function, on the regular cadet night, with all the cadet staff, a reasonable assumption for the parents.  If something were to happen, you staff could be getting an all-expenses paid tour of Edmonton.



You make a good point sir in stating that its never certain if the cadet will bring the letter home to the parents. So therefore after thinking about it I agree that this is not an acceptable risk to the staff or the cadets and should not happen on parade nights. But I would like to be able to see cadets and officers play this sport/game (or any other like paintball) when its not on cadet time, without the risk of being sued if something happened. 

I don't want to see my staff getting in trouble.


----------



## swalsh

I loved paintball. Most reputable places are safe, as long as you keep your mask on.  One year when I was on staff at Borden, we took a bus load of staff cadets and officers to an outdoor paintball.  It was great.  But that was back in the day.


----------



## condor888000

That would be awesome, my flight here at power talked about maybe paintballing or tagballing one sunday but were turned down.....usual insurance reasons were cited.........meh, I see where they're coming from.

*UPDATE* POWER KICKS IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!! On leave right now, need to be back in 24 hours.
Frickin awesome, gliders got nothing on this.......espically spins  8) Bloody awesome............still need to solo, monday hopefully *crosses fingers*

And thats the power rant, have fun all, and remember........PRTFW!


(If you don't know what that means, you never will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Or PM me. Yeah that works, PM me.)


----------



## sgt_mandal

BAH........was THISCLOSE to gettin staff, but shafted again.......*Sigh*


----------



## sgt_mandal

My last day in Canada today......made a blog happy reading  ... http://europeanmandal.blogspot.com/


----------



## foxtwo

I know this is pretty random, but how can air cadets get jump wings? Apparently its possible...


----------



## Burrows

They can have their jump wings if they were army, completed their jump course, and transferred to air.
I'm pretty sure screwing up the plane on power and then jumping out of it to save yourself also qualifies you. ;D

There actually is no way to get it through the air cadet program as the Basic Para course is army.


----------



## yoman

Well I just got back from Basic yesterday and I thought I might give the key points out. 

Basic turned out to be very easy as a course. The hard part was dealing with the other cadets who didn't listen or were just weird. (IE: We stood at attention for god nose how long just because people wouldn't stop moving or looking around) Most of the people on basic were younger then me so that was a little hard but I managed. I also found out that I'm not the best at making beds   ... that changed quickly. Most of the people on basic had horrible drill.

Now the best parts of camp were:

1. The 3 wing visit
2. Gliding
3. Range (got a qualification  )

ACSTC Bagotville itself is ok. The mess food in general is good (do not eat the Chinese food, it made me sick). The Hercules (cadet lounge type place) is very good, has a cantine, bank, games, computers and phones. I only which the roads were paved, would have made doing are boots worth it most of the time.

 I have so many stories/memories that I will dig up when the time commes.


----------



## sgt_mandal

yeah, iv been there.... 8) ..but right now im in norway haha....ok bye bye


----------



## futuresoldier

Is anybody on this forum from 715 Mohawk Sqn. Burlington?
if u are, please contact me through PM or e mail etc.
 :fifty:


----------



## Burrows

I believe you mean If YOU are.

Gosh.


----------



## futuresoldier

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I believe you mean If YOU are.
> 
> Gosh.



Sorry, i dont understand


----------



## Burrows

You mean "I don't understand".

Using proper punctuation and capitals, as well as PROPER english is required here.  none of this "omgzzz lyk u killz0red my f0rk!!!11!!/two." is allowed.


----------



## condor888000

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure screwing up the plane on power and then jumping out of it to save yourself also qualifies you. ;D



Screw you Burrows(), I'm still here, and I have another set of wings!!!!!


EDIT: Power is the cats arse!


----------



## Burrows

What happened to the last set of wings...did you break them?  Did you have to re-qualify before they would replace your wings and let you fly Mr. Birdie? ()


----------



## condor888000

Last set were nice, but with a second set you get so much more preformance, its really unbelivable. And no requalfy, just can now fly one of these......







as well as one of these......


----------



## Burrows

Clearly my joke about breaking a physical pair of wings wasn't made very well.


----------



## condor888000

Oh no I got it, I just decoded anything said by such a groundpounder such as yourself unworthy for my great pilot mind!! ;D


----------



## Burrows

I knew I should have bought that flak cannon.


----------



## condor888000

And yet you didn't. Maybe if you keep shooting that Daisey into the air you'll get really lucky.


----------



## sgt_mandal

*sigh* kids these days.....


----------



## condor888000

I know, so immature........


----------



## Legionnare

did anyone go to rifle coach this summer? I went on the first intake. Also is anyone from 504 BlatchFord Field?


----------



## CaptPilk

Looks at crest....  ;D


----------



## Legionnare

Coo, who might you be?


----------



## Burrows

Clearly he is CaptPilk.


----------



## CaptPilk

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Clearly he is CaptPilk.



Clearly...  ;D


----------



## Legionnare

Hey Captain, this is Cpl Dudzicz. Hows it going?


----------



## sgt_mandal

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Clearly he is CaptPilk.


who?


----------



## Burrows

The pilkiest captain in the world.


----------



## condor888000

Or is he the captainist Pilk in the world?


----------



## sgt_mandal

is he even in the world?!!?! I hear he's in space....cyber space


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

So there I was on a five hour layover at Vancouver International on my way back to Wainwright.   When I stepped off the plane I encountered a sight I had not seen in many years:   The confusion and elation of Cadets returning home after summer camp. 

Now I noticed a few things right away. The Sea Cadets clung on to teddy bears, pillows and loped around with headphone on, hands in pockets.   The Army Cadets were a little better, however they were racked out in all states of dress in and about the airport(must have been infantry).   The Air Cadets on the other hand sat politely and demonstated a definite higher standard of dress and deportment.   

So in short, congrats to all those in blue who continue to properly represent your organization in public.


----------



## Burrows

Hmm....  Hearing that makes me... want to...

Go to the airport and beat the slack bags with a drill cane.


----------



## yoman

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Hmm....  Hearing that makes me... want to...
> 
> Go to the airport and beat the slack bags with a drill cane.



Ouch


----------



## sgt_mandal

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> So in short, congrats to all those in blue who continue to properly represent your organization in public.



hehe what else would you expect  ;D


----------



## PViddy

I was gonna say......what has changed ?  ;D  8)

cheers

PV


----------



## S.A.Blundon

Hey air cadets.. YAAA ;D

I just retired in may from 567 squadron here in newfoundland. I'm staying in blues though. BMQ starts 3rd october. :threat: But I must say, Air Cadets rock and if i was ruler of the world i would make sure that everyone 12-18 years of age was in the program. Sad to leave but in some sort of way i will always be involved in a squadron.

WO1 Blundon  8)


----------



## sgt_mandal

567 eh?...What a random sounding squadron... ;D


----------



## Burrows

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> 567 eh?...What a random sounding squadron... ;D


Bad joke.


----------



## condor888000

LOL...........actually not that bad....................nice.................ah hilarity..........


----------



## cpl-cam

Well I guess I should announce my return to the boards after glider. The course was tons of fun everyone got along pretty good. I only hate the weather for forcing us to extend and even forcing most of us to not get our wings. Oh well still a fun experience and I'll be finishing my wings at the gliding centres. I highly recommend the course to everyone who's cool enough to be in air cadets. And hey condor... what's a spin like in a powered plane? I can't imagine anything being cooler than doing it in a 2-33A, especially when they gave me a birthday flight with a 4 rotation spin


----------



## aesop081

F/Sgt Kessler said:
			
		

> I only hate the weather for forcing us to extend



Better get used to it if you want to be a nav.  The flying weather in Winnipeg is at time......frustrating.

And its not just there....i'm in my 7th month of a 5 month course  ;D


----------



## S.A.Blundon

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> 567 eh?...What a random sounding squadron... ;D



Ha..... ha... ha :-\.. no really that was good ;D

Actually we were power flying in st.johns last year, we were wearing our squadron hoodies and on the back in enormous letters it said "567 RANDOM AIR CADETS". An old lady comes up to a group of us and asks if we are just 567 randomly selected cadets.. it took her a while to understand it was our # and name. ;D

Retired WO1 Blundon, (but going back for a couple weeks before i go to BMQ :threat
Peace


----------



## condor888000

F/Sgt Kessler said:
			
		

> And hey condor... what's a spin like in a powered plane? I can't imagine anything being cooler than doing it in a 2-33A, especially when they gave me a birthday flight with a 4 rotation spin



Wait till you do spins in a Cessena, bit hard to get into, but way more fun.......trust me on that....... ;D........stalls are better in a glider, spirals too, unless you screw up the recovery and accidentally add throttle instead of taking it off..........what? It was the first time I tried to recover from a spiral in a cessena...... :-[  Yeah, don't do that. Fun, but, don't do that.


----------



## sgt_mandal

I'm back in Canada!!!


----------



## Burrows

So thats why the smell of air cadet and bush is back.


----------



## yoman

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> So thats why the smell of air cadet and bush is back.



I'm curious, what do air cadets smell like?


----------



## condor888000

100LL what else? 







If you don't know what that is, take ground school....


----------



## HCA123

I was involved with 508 Caribou Sqn (St. John's, NL) in the 90's. Any Greenwood staff cadets out there from '96 or '97 drop me a line. Cadets was a great stepping stone for me to into the reserves and now into the reg force. I have a lot of contacts in the miltiary because of cadets (people that went to RMC or in as NCM's) and a lot of friends I still visit. I finished up as a Sgt in the Reserves (the reserves is by far the best way you could ever put yourself through university) this past week and now it's on to Officerland in the regs.

Cheers


----------



## cpl-cam

condor888000 said:
			
		

> 100LL what else?
> 
> 
> If you don't know what that is, take ground school....



How I love the smell of 100LL.... maybe that's why I got 76% on my TC Glide exam...


----------



## Sf2

I was in 756 Sqn in Georgetown for 7 yrs.  I'm now a reg force Griffon pilot.

PS - you think spins in a 172 is fun, try a Harvard II!


----------



## Burrows

yoman said:
			
		

> I'm curious, what do air cadets smell like?


Its like..oil, sour milk, and seagull poop.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> 100LL what else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't know what that is, take ground school....


Are you saying we smell like gasoline?


----------



## LambethBoy

Anyone out there from 862 Lambeth Lightning? Say...early 80's? ???


----------



## Fry

I was involved in Air Cadets, attended Basic at CFB Greenwood 1997, AirCrew Survival 1999, Survival Instructors Course 2000. Both of those were at Cloud LAke, NS.


Drop me a pm if you attended those.


----------



## sgt_mandal

so....we had some meeting with the officers and I fould out a few new things...firstly dreadlocks are now authorized.....oh, and so is being a cadet and a reservist....what do you guys think?


----------



## condor888000

DREADLOCKS!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I dislike those....*beats head against wall*

And you've been able to be a cadet and a reservist for a long time. The CATO that made it alright for Army Cadets and Sea Cadets applied tp us pigeons as well........


----------



## PViddy

It's true.  You were always allowed to be a cadet and reservist at the same time.  However, and i believe this has been discussed in another thread, but usually it is not recommended to try and take on both.

PV


----------



## yoman

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> so....we had some meeting with the officers and I fould out a few new things...firstly dreadlocks are now authorized.....oh, and so is being a cadet and a reservist....what do you guys think?



What are dreadlocks??? If I'm thinking correctly its a hair style.


----------



## condor888000

Correct you are young LAC.......


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Correct you are young LAC.......



Why thank you veteran FSGT.  

Then I don't like it either.


----------



## schwaschwa

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forums on this site, I'm a sergeant in 513 Hornet squadron (New Westminster) And I'm the squadron warrant officer. I'm going to apply for power this year and I was wondering if anyone had any advice.


----------



## condor888000

STUDY!!!!!! And when you get there learn the emergency procedures. You need to know htem, and the earlier you know them the easier it is at the end before your flight test.


----------



## Burrows

schwaschwa said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone had any advice.


  Always wear clean underwear lest you be hit by a bus.


----------



## condor888000

Now theres some good advice........


----------



## yoman

schwaschwa said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forums on this site, I'm a sergeant in 513 Hornet squadron (New Westminster) And I'm the squadron warrant officer. I'm going to apply for power this year and I was wondering if anyone had any advice.



Learn to parachute you will be needing it. Especially if you are anywhere near condor.  

joking


----------



## condor888000

You wish yoman.........I'm still here and shall continue to be so for decades to come!!!!! 

*sees a penny while flying plane* Oh a PENNY!!!!! *Jumps out*


----------



## Burrows

I'll bring the spatula to scrape him off the pavement.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> You wish yoman.........I'm still here and shall continue to be so for decades to come!!!!!
> 
> *sees a penny while flying plane* Oh a PENNY!!!!! *Jumps out*



LOL!!! (reminds me of a joke my flight had at camp)

Oh and Kyle, it must be a big spatula or else it will be hard.


----------



## Dizzy

1) Study relentlessly. The only book you need is From the Ground Up. Read it. Do every practice exam you can find. There are practice exams on the Atlantic Region website. There are practice questions in the back of FTGU. There are whole books of practice questions that can be found that aren't cadet questionsl, but filled with multiple choice government speak questions that are good practice.
2) Know the world around you for the interview. Read the paper, read this site and know who's running the show at Parliament, DND, and your region.
3) Be active at the sqn in fund raising, optional activities and do things at high school. The don't want to give a scholarship to someone who'll just cut and run. 

Good luck.


----------



## Cpl.K Soomro

hey yall, Im an air cadet, same sqn as schwaschwa (sup), 513. yah go SI grads


----------



## Burrows

changed your displayed name to reflect your cadety ness.


----------



## condor888000

Is that even a word?


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Is that even a word?



Nope. Just something Kyle made to up to try and make us cool. At least I think  ??? And wouldn't it be_ cadetyness_ not _cadety ness_?


----------



## Burrows

We already are cool my friends...we already are cool.


----------



## condor888000

Thats why we all spend many a waking moment on this site......Oh yeah, we're cool  8)


----------



## Burrows

Oh yeah? Well...Army.ca says I'm cool!


----------



## condor888000

Thats what you think........ *shiffty eyes*  >


----------



## Burrows

I'm photoshop bingeing on CW.


----------



## doka_man

hey guys whats up.im new here so im wondering wat sqn you are all from? i am from 856 pickering and i am proud of it.so ya.peace


----------



## Burrows

English class.  It is your friend.


----------



## yoman

doka_man said:
			
		

> hey guys whats up.im new here so im wondering wat sqn you are all from? i am from 856 pickering and i am proud of it.so ya.peace



I'm from 632 Phoenix Telesat Wing , winner of the Taylor Trophy (best Air cadet squadron in the Ottawa area). You will find that there are many ways to find out where we are from, such as looking in our profiles or reading other threads.


----------



## condor888000

And good job on that too. Can't say I'm too too surprised, we at 51 had had it long enough, just don't get too attachted to it, cause its gonna be coming back home to 51 next year!!!!   8) Oh yeah, I'm cool........


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> And good job on that too. Can't say I'm too too surprised, we at 51 had had it long enough, just don't get too attachted to it, cause its gonna be coming back home to 51 next year!!!!   8) Oh yeah, I'm cool........



Isn't it more like. "You at 51 had had it long enough, just don't get too lonely without  it, cause it ain't gonna be coming back to 51 ever!!!!   8) Oh yeah, I'm cool........"

 ;D

Seriously I would like to see a competition between 51 and 632 with no other squadrons.

Something like:
1. Drill competition
2. Sports Competition
3. Range competition
4. Other things


----------



## condor888000

Drill would be close with both drill teams being in the top 3 in the province llast year(51 was still 1st thought).

Sports.....depends on which sport. If its an olympiad style comp....that would be interesting, and could go either way.

Range.....not sure, but we did have 1 shot go to the Nationals last year. And others that weren't too far off. Not sure about you guys. Also would be interesting.

Other things....obviously depends on the other things!!!!!!! ;D



			
				yoman said:
			
		

> Isn't it more like. "You at 51 had had it long enough, just don't get too lonely without   it, cause it ain't gonna be coming back to 51 ever!!!!     8) Oh yeah, I'm cool........"



You wish, you know that I'm right!!! Go me........


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Drill would be close with both drill teams being in the top 3 in the province llast year(51 was still 1st thought).
> 
> Sports.....depends on which sport. If its an Olympiad style comp....that would be interesting, and could go either way.
> 
> Range.....not sure, but we did have 1 shot go to the Nationals last year. And others that weren't too far off. Not sure about you guys. Also would be interesting.
> 
> Other things....obviously depends on the other things!!!!!!! ;D
> 
> You wish, you know that I'm right!!! Go me........



Our range team didn't go to far last year. 

Sports, Olympiad style would be interesting. I would add sports like hockey to it though.

Drill would be very intereting. I have never seen your team's routine but judging by the results it would be close.

Other things: I don't know, maybe something somebody else would think of!!!

Maybe a FTX together would be fun too.


----------



## condor888000

Things about big sports like hockey........$$$$ for pad rental. $$$$ for refs (I doubt you guys would accept me....), kit, everyone would need full equipment, teams would have to be organized, what rules would we play under, etc. Now, something like a vollyball, soccer, ultimate frisbee tourney would be a bit more feasible.  

FTX would be interesting, but hugley complex and expensive.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Things about big sports like hockey........$$$$ for pad rental. $$$$ for refs (I doubt you guys would accept me....), kit, everyone would need full equipment, teams would have to be organized, what rules would we play under, etc. Now, something like a vollyball, soccer, ultimate frisbee tourney would be a bit more feasible.
> 
> FTX would be interesting, but hugley complex and expensive.



I said sports like hockey, and I never said on ice. If hockey the rules would be Hockey Canada of course. We already have a volleyball tournament in Ottawa. We don't have a soccer or ultimate frisbee tournament tough. 

For the FTX, I don't know of anything that's not complicated in cadets. Expensive yes(I really don't know how much it costs, all I have are guesse's witch are good at nothing) but I think we can manage that. 

On a side note, do you know how big of a budget cadet units have (our size squadrons)?


----------



## condor888000

If its not on ice its no good, hence the major difficulty, but I meant more along things such as body contact, overtime, lots of stuff in there trust me on that, and we might not have anybody who really knows most of the ins and outs.

As to the budget, not sure. A decent size, but not huge and depends on how much you can fundraise I'd guess.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> If its not on ice its no good, hence the major difficulty, but I meant more along things such as body contact, overtime, lots of stuff in there trust me on that, and we might not have anybody who really knows most of the ins and outs.
> 
> As to the budget, not sure. A decent size, but not huge and depends on how much you can fundraise I'd guess.



Would they even allow body contact in cadets? Everything can be figured out over time. Me and my crazy ideas that go no where.

Last year we managed to fundraise about 20 000$ over 2 tag day weekends.


----------



## schwaschwa

Thanks for the advice everyone, don't worry, Ive taken ground school 4 times, ive gone to a scholership course before (go tech, YAH), i'm no stranger to review boards, and I think I'll remember to change my underwear once and a while   No problem getting into the course either, I'm the only one in my sqn that is eligable (age, lvl, interest ect...) So I'm clear for take off (so to speak)


----------



## condor888000

LOL!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!! ROTFL!!!!!!!! *wipes tears from eyes*

There will be a problem getting into the course if thats the way you think. No where near as easy as you make it sound. Trust me on that. There are 250 spots for power NATIONALLY. That averages out to 50-60 cadets per region. 50. Close to 100 applied in Eastern last year. Yup, 100. 57 were selected. Thats a bit better than a 50-50 chance. Still so confindent? Even if you are, theres more stuff too. As well, unless you have a darn good reason for not getting glider (so you're too big is pretty much the only one that'll work), are the top cadet in your unit with a near perfect record, or score in the VERY high 90's on the exam, odds are against you. Then comes the interview. If you bomb that, you're gone, its worth as much as the test. Finally, once you're done all that, you have to be in the top 90% of you region to guarantee acceptance. Know why? Cause 10% of the slots go to sqn's who haven't had a power scholarship in the last 4 or 5 years. 

As to the exam, I will elaborate a bit more. Aim for 100%. If you score under 85%, odds go down big time. Only person I was with who scored under 85% was a WO1 who had done SL the year before and did extremely well on that course. The other ones without glider scored 98% on the exam, or was accepted but RTU'd due to his weight. And the guy with 98%, who go the highest mark on the MOT, was put on standby. Thats how competitive it is. You must keep studying, like I said, don't be satisfied unless you get 100%. Prep for the interview. Ask any and everyone what they were asked on theirs. Do you're best to be a perfect cadet and that your file shows it. IF you do all those things, you should be good. BUT ITS NOT GUARNTIEED. Its only guaranteed when you get the call saying you're in. Until then, never assume you're going. I know a few people who were arrogant like that and didn't make it. Don't be like them. It is not impossible. Hard, yes. Impossible no.

Good luck. It'll help.


----------



## Dizzy

LOL!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!! ROTFL!!!!!!!! *wipes tears from eyes*

There will be a problem getting into the course if thats the way you think. No where near as easy as you make it sound. Trust me on that.
[/quote]

   If it makes you feel any better, the actual course isn't that hard. I've borrowed this from several web sites but here it is:

1) Push stick forward - cows get bigger
2) Pull stick back - cows get smaller

Enough said


----------



## yoman

Dizzy said:
			
		

> LOL!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!! ROTFL!!!!!!!! *wipes tears from eyes*
> 
> There will be a problem getting into the course if thats the way you think. No where near as easy as you make it sound. Trust me on that.
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, the actual course isn't that hard. I've borrowed this from several web sites but here it is:
> 
> 1) Push stick forward - cows get bigger
> 2) Pull stick back - cows get smaller
> 
> Enough said



ah I think its a bit more complicated then that. Ask Condor for details or any pilot for details.


----------



## Burrows

Dizzy said:
			
		

> LOL!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!! ROTFL!!!!!!!! *wipes tears from eyes*
> 
> There will be a problem getting into the course if thats the way you think. No where near as easy as you make it sound. Trust me on that.
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, the actual course isn't that hard. I've borrowed this from several web sites but here it is:
> 
> 1) Push stick forward - cows get bigger
> 2) Pull stick back - cows get smaller
> 
> Enough said


Ohhh...I like you...you make fun of pilots.  You may live.


----------



## condor888000

Dizzy said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel any better, the actual course isn't that hard. I've borrowed this from several web sites but here it is:
> 
> 1) Push stick forward - cows get bigger
> 2) Pull stick back - cows get smaller
> 
> Enough said



True, but pull back too far and you stall, also known as when you stop producing enough lift, push too far forward and you'll exceed the Vne, also know as going to damn fast!!!! Then you gotta worry about the radio calls, controlling the throttle, the mixture, flaps, lookout(VERY importent, I almost had a midair with a soaring glider),  trimming the aircraft, etc. There is a heck of a lot to do, and you have to do it all perfect or near enough to make sure you come back down in one piece. Which is the most importent thing of all. 



			
				Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Ohhh...I like you...you make fun of pilots.   You may live.



I love you too Burrows.............


----------



## Burrows

condor888000 said:
			
		

> I love you too Burrows.............



Jeeze... I love Haley..not you..get away.


----------



## condor888000

LOL.....quite......quite quite quite quite quite. Quite quite. Go air cadets.


----------



## Burrows

Anyone who beats on condor gets free cookies.


----------



## yoman

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Anyone who beats on condor gets free cookies.



My squadron did. Do I get a cookie?


----------



## condor888000

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Anyone who beats on condor gets free cookies.


Am I so hated? *shakes head* Meh, oh well.


----------



## Burrows

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Am I so hated? *shakes head* Meh, oh well.


You can have a free cookie too. I put arsenic in it


----------



## sgt_mandal

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Jeeze... I love Haley..not you..get away.



You're a creepy kid.....


----------



## Burrows

And you're a mandal...and thats worse.


----------



## Dizzy

condor888000 said:
			
		

> True, but pull back too far and you stall, also known as when you stop producing enough lift, push too far forward and you'll exceed the Vne, also know as going to darn fast!!!! Then you gotta worry about the radio calls, controlling the throttle, the mixture, flaps, lookout(VERY importent, I almost had a midair with a soaring glider),   trimming the aircraft, etc. There is a heck of a lot to do, and you have to do it all perfect or near enough to make sure you come back down in one piece. Which is the most importent thing of all.



Wow, when you talk about it like that, it sounds so much like work. Just wanted to let the Sgt know that the flying scholarship groundschool or any private pilot g/s for that matter teaches you so much stuff that you'll probably never use again. Don't forget to enjoy


			
				condor888000 said:
			
		

> I love you too Burrows.............


That's probably covered under frat rules...


----------



## Burrows

Dizzy said:
			
		

> Wow, when you talk about it like that, it sounds so much like work. Just wanted to let the Sgt know that the flying scholarship groundschool or any private pilot g/s for that matter teaches you so much stuff that you'll probably never use again.


Unless of course...you fly.


----------



## condor888000

Quite, quite..........


----------



## Burrows

Just seemed like the logical thing.

Hey..this button makes the wings fall off.  We don't need wings, they taught us we did in school so it must not be true! :


----------



## mavericknm

hehe whats that glider quote again? Can you still fly with only one wing by compensating with additional rudder? I love that one. Suck my pedotube!


----------



## Sf2

Its Pitot Tube

Pedotube sounds very, well, illegal.

And for those who think you can dump all of the stuff you learn in groundschool - if you have ANY aspiration in pursuing an aviation related career, I suggest you hold onto that information.


----------



## yoman

Last Wensday my Wing had a change of command ceremony. We lost a very good CO  :'( . 

Farewell Major **********
Welcome Capt **********

We will miss him a lot, he guided us to success.

In other news my wing promoted a heck of a lot of people. Something like 14 cadets to LAC, 13 LAC's to corporal, 4 Sergent's, 4 FSGT's, 3 or 4 WO2 and a WO1. Now there's a lot of promotions! I think there's like me and 3 other LAC's in my level 3 class room of like 25. Yay for skipping a level! 

Lots of fun comming up this year that I will be looking forward too. So any news from your squadrons?


----------



## condor888000

Nothing new from 51, but I do have some news which concerns all Air Cadets.

http://www.aircadetleague.com/main.asp?language=english&flash=enabled&page=news_e.html


			
				Air CAdet League said:
			
		

> *AIR CADET LEAGUE OF CANADA ANNOUNCES "LONG SERVICE MEDAL"*
> 
> OTTAWA- The Air Cadet League of Canada is announcing the implementation of the "Air Cadet Long Service Medal" awarded to cadets who have completed four (4) continuous years of service with the Royal Canadian Air Cadets. The service medal is expected to be available to the squadrons in both official languages as early as the winter of 2006.
> 
> The Long Service Medal will be gold in colour and bear the RCAC crest in either French or English. The ribbon for the medal will be an attractive combination of blue and yellow and will feature an inscription box on the flip side. Included with the medal will be a short undress ribbon for the cadet's shirt as well as the presentation box.
> 
> Former cadets will also have the opportunity to purchase a Long Service Medal should they desire. Executive Director Jean Mignault stated that "We recognize that this is going to be popular with the cadets and will hopefully help with retention, which is one of our goals in introducing the medal. I want to assure everyone that I am doing everything I can to get the medals out as soon as possible."



Opinions? Please keep it civilized opinions. 

Personally, I really dislike it, I think it will end as far too common. When I ran the number, 51 was looking at 20 odd cadets wearing it. Seems a bit much to me......


----------



## yoman

I don't like it or dislike it. 

Dislike it: Doesn't the proficiency badges give you some idea of how senior the cadets are. And there would be way to many people who would have it, at least at 632.

Like it: I like medals  ;D Seriously, army and I believe sea cadets have it so why not air?


----------



## condor888000

Sea cadets don't have one. Army cadets do which is for a 5 year term. Seems to me thats a more reasonable amount of time, espically since there is no mention of a bar/clasp for each year after the fourth for us pigeons. I think the idea is one with the best intentions, but I disagree with the medal itself, espically since its for 4 years. Make it 5 and I'll respect it. Make it 6 and I will certainly respect it, espically since I'm 6 years in come Feb and there sure aren't many who can say that. 4 years? No.


----------



## Burrows

Sea cadets have year pips I believe.


----------



## condor888000

That they do, as air cadets have a profincency badge, a prop for each training level, and you have to be farily out of it to not pass your level every year. And we're still getting this medal.....  :-[ Not good in my mind....


----------



## yoman

Last night one of our officers said that were introducing the long service medal as you already know. Then she went on saying that they wern`t sure if they wanted the medal matte or shiny. So they asked us to vote on the style we preferred. 

What do you think, shiny or matte?


----------



## Bean

I think that the long service medal for the air cadet program is a good idea to recognize the achievement.  Retention rates beyond the fourth year in my experience with the program is low so I would expect that is why they set the bar at that point.  The purpose is to recognize service, where as the proficiency badge recognizes more academic achievement, and the perfect attendance pin recognizes attendance.  Each has its own place, and its own value.  Ultimately it is coming one way or another, so embrace the intent and feel proud to wear it when it is presented, because not everyone will stick the program out to ever see that medal let alone wear it.  As for shiny or matte, I always thought matte looked better.


----------



## condor888000

I agree on the matte bit. Perhaps a finish similar to the cap brass would be a good idea? Not too shiny, but not too matte either.

Bean, I understand where you're coming from. My biggest complaint isn't the idea of this medal itself. I've slowly come around to the point where I understand why it is being pushed for. My complaint, is that 4 years is too short. when 20% of my Sqn is wearing the same medal, kinda starts to lose its purpose. If they made it for 5 years, I would be more forgiving. Or if they made it for 4 years with a bar/clasp for each additional year. Then I could at least live with it, even though I dislike it. But since that isn't in the cards, since it's a one time award with no recognition for any more time in, I don't feel that it will do anything other than give more cadets a piece of fabric with a medallion on the end of it attached to their chests.


----------



## yoman

> I agree on the matte bit. Perhaps a finish similar to the cap brass would be a good idea? Not too shiny, but not too matte either.



Not a bad idea, too bad they didn't have that as a choice.Would of made picking more interesting. But since there wasn't that choice I preffer matte.


----------



## ryanmann356

4 years seems like a short time no?  The army's 5 year seems a little more reasonable, it thins out the numbers a bit.  A year is a long time, it could mean the difference between 5 people getting it and 2.  Thats what would have happend in my corps.  We had 3 seniors leave due to variouse reasons in LESS than one year.  :-\


----------



## Bean

I can conceed the point about 4 years being too short, I agree that 5 years would be a better target, but I'll go out on a limb and expect they did some research (although I can't say for sure they did) into when the greatest level of departure from the program was.  In my experience we lost the greatest number of long-term cadets after completion of level 4 because by that point people were hitting bottlenecks in promotions and courses, so alot of people either don't return after their 4th year or choose to not complete it.  However I worked at the two extremes of SQN size 200 cadets and 30 cadets, and the results seem to be similar.  If you've seen 20% of your squadron stay past 4 years I'd have to applaud your staff for keeping the program interesting, and applaud you cadets for sticking with it, and I wouldn't mind seeing that many ribbons on parade at the same time its a testiment to dedication.  I think things would have been different when the minimum entry age was 13 and a fourth year cadet would have been 17/18 rather than 16 or possibly 15 if a cadet was allowed to start training a couple months early in the current system.  Ultimately, the decisions on the cut-off are made well beyond most of those of us on this site, so as always we will suck it up an move forward.


----------



## Peace

Are there any 778 Cadets around these days?


----------



## chanman

Bean said:
			
		

> I think that the long service medal for the air cadet program is a good idea to recognize the achievement.  Retention rates beyond the fourth year in my experience with the program is low so I would expect that is why they set the bar at that point.  The purpose is to recognize service, where as the proficiency badge recognizes more academic achievement, and the perfect attendance pin recognizes attendance.  Each has its own place, and its own value.  Ultimately it is coming one way or another, so embrace the intent and feel proud to wear it when it is presented, because not everyone will stick the program out to ever see that medal let alone wear it.  As for shiny or matte, I always thought matte looked better.



I expect that the low retention rate at that time period is because of outside factors - seeing as how most people join at 12 or 13, their 4+ year mark corresponds to the time when they start thinking of graduation, post secondary, side jobs, dating, driving, etc. at the same time when they are expected to take a more involved role at cadets, planning, teaching, leading, organizing, etc.

At the time it seemed a lot of people left between first and second year, a smaller group left between second and third, and from third onwards, a few more would trickle off after every year


----------



## Joe Blow

In my day we walked 5 miles to school ..up hill ..both ways!  

The only medal I was aware of was the Legion Cadet Medal of Excellence (which I still treasure).  Medals for sticking with the programme and pins for attendance seem a bit much for me.. I stayed as long as I could and worked as hard as I could because I loved it.

My $0.02..

(SLC '90)


----------



## cadettrooper

HI my name is CPL. Curtis Trakalo from 848 Royal Roads RCACS (Victoria), i Just wanted to say hi to everyone, and i am wondering if there are any past or present members of my squadron around?, and also did everyone here about the "Aircadet long service medal" being implemented soon?


----------



## condor888000

Service medal? What service medal? You mean the one I posted about saying that they were trying to have it our be December? 



			
				Air Cadet League said:
			
		

> *AIR CADET LEAGUE OF CANADA ANNOUNCES "LONG SERVICE MEDAL"*OTTAWA- The Air Cadet League of Canada is announcing the implementation of the "Air Cadet Long Service Medal" awarded to cadets who have completed four (4) continuous years of service with the Royal Canadian Air Cadets. The service medal is expected to be available to the squadrons in both official languages as early as the winter of 2006.
> 
> The Long Service Medal will be gold in colour and bear the RCAC crest in either French or English. The ribbon for the medal will be an attractive combination of blue and yellow and will feature an inscription box on the flip side. Included with the medal will be a short undress ribbon for the cadet's shirt as well as the presentation box.
> 
> Former cadets will also have the opportunity to purchase a Long Service Medal should they desire. Executive Director Jean Mignault stated that "We recognize that this is going to be popular with the cadets and will hopefully help with retention, which is one of our goals in introducing the medal. I want to assure everyone that I am doing everything I can to get the medals out as soon as possible."



That one?? ???


----------



## cadettrooper

ya that's the one!,
       i was just wondering if it would be longer for us to get it in the pacific region?


----------



## condor888000

Whoops, forgot to post this one too.



			
				51 Newsletter said:
			
		

> AIR CADET LONG SERVICE MEDAL
> The medal design and ribbon (a combination of light or sky blue and yellow) are finalized and approved by the special committee struck specifically for this medal.
> 
> The front will have the RCAC crest in either French or English. The flip side will be blank with a small area highlighted in the middle of the design for engraving - i.e. as the individual recipient sees fit and at his/her own cost.
> 
> The medal will be for cadets who have completed four (4) continuous years of service. (If you were an Army or Sea cadet for two years and then joined Air Cadets; your two previous years of service will count for your 4 year total).
> 
> An undress ribbon will be available.
> 
> There will not be a bar or a maple leaf to be affixed to the medal or ribbon for the 5th, 6th and 7th year of service.
> 
> Roll-out is expected in Dec 05 with the smaller provinces receiving them first and then QC, ON and BC. An initial batch of 12 will be sent to the Sqn.
> 
> The cost will be around $5.50 plus taxes and shipping. There will be an additional fee of $0.50 for the presentation box.
> 
> Former cadets will be able to buy one.



So, Prarie and Atlantic will get them first, then Pacific, Eastern and Central. Help you out?


----------



## Slim

Peace said:
			
		

> Are there any 778 Cadets around these days?



IS that still the Richmond Hill Air Cadets?

I used to know a bunch of them years ago. I was a Sea Cadet at the same time and we occasionally did things together.

Slim


----------



## Peace

Thats the one.  Whom did you know?


----------



## Slim

Peace said:
			
		

> Thats the one.   Whom did you know?



Well this was back in '84 you understand...


----------



## Peace

roger that.


----------



## Slim

Peace said:
			
		

> roger that.



OK...Sheila Khutner, Scott and Craig Stevenson, Matt Follows, Sean , Peter Moth, Doug and Rick Somthing or other (brothers - one was rather heavy) 

Funny I can't seem to rememebr last names anymore...

Cheers

Slim


----------



## Peace

well im from the era about a decade later... i was in from .... 2000-2003 i believe.


----------



## Slim

Peace said:
			
		

> well im from the era about a decade later... i was in from .... 2000-2003 i believe.



A decade?! Cripes man...I'm talking '83 and '84!


----------



## cadettrooper

thanks alot for the help condor, it did help!

 ;D


----------



## Peace

actually it was more like 1998-2001


----------



## yoman

Last night my unit informed us that to get promoted / appointed the rank of LAC it you must now be in for only *5 month*. Any thoughts on this change?

On a second note I got promoted to Corporal.


----------



## condor888000

Good job Yoman. And the 5 month thing...........Not really a big deal. There was a provision before for doing it at 6 months, so 5 isn't all that big a change.


----------



## sgt_mandal

I'm getting rather anoyed......they are making cadet quite easy.......well.....easier.......


----------



## yoman

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> I'm getting rather anoyed......they are making cadet quite easy.......well.....easier.......



I don't like it either. You join in September and you get LAC in February. To me LAC meant that you had more experience doing things like your uniform and that you were more senior. Now LAC is going to turn into another retention thing. Ah well... My unit going to have 60 new LAC's in February.


----------



## condor888000

Like I said, many a unit gave them out after 6 months. So March. Is Feburary really all that big a deal? And anyway, a CO can not give someone their LAC's if they feel they don't deserve it. The only change is now, the earliest a cadet can get them is 5 not 6. Not a big deal.


----------



## Peace

Lac is jsut a giver anyhow.  Who cares. The ones who skip LAC are the ones to watch out for, espically in a large Sqn.  I mean honestly. IF it only takes a propellor and a pat on the back to make that cadet stand tall and WANT to pollish their boots and be a better cadet cause they feel good, then go for it.


----------



## Bean

I know a good number of units who start their first years off in a "recruit phase" and until they pass that and are sworn in (not a legal oath) the 5 months doesn't start.  This lets the SQN have them as regular AC's until about May so everyone is an LAC just prior to the Annual Review.  That practice has been pretty standard in units for decades (at least the 2 decades I've been around the system).


----------



## yoman

Bean said:
			
		

> I know a good number of units who start their first years off in a "recruit phase" and until they pass that and are sworn in (not a legal oath) the 5 months doesn't start.  This lets the SQN have them as regular AC's until about May so everyone is an LAC just prior to the Annual Review.  That practice has been pretty standard in units for decades (at least the 2 decades I've been around the system).



How long is this "recruit phase"? I think its a good idea from what your saying.



			
				Peace said:
			
		

> Lac is jsut a giver anyhow.  Who cares. The ones who skip LAC are the ones to watch out for, espically in a large Sqn.  I mean honestly. IF it only takes a propellor and a pat on the back to make that cadet stand tall and WANT to pollish their boots and be a better cadet cause they feel good, then go for it.



Good point.


----------



## Bean

The way I, and others I know, had structured the recuit training was all of the Level 1 GCK and Citizenship, plus half of the drill periods allocated for level one.  Depending on the squadron, this takes between 10-15 training nights and usually one famil weekend in the field or a famil flying opportunity.  Usually allows for a Mid September start of the program with Recruit swearing in (or similar event) just prior to christmas stand down.  It usually works well, and the ones who stick it out through arguably the least interessting, but foundation subjects in the progrm, will likely stick out at least through the second year (personal experience talking on that one, not hard facts).


----------



## PViddy

Here are some examples of what my unit does regarding the recruit program.

I am the RecO with my unit.  Our Recruit program is 14 weeks and directly supplements the level 1 program.  I have 5 staff Cadets and 61 recruits currently.  The Recruit Unifrom is black dress pants, black dress shoes and white dress shirt, this way everyone is uniformly dressed while they undergo training and earn the right to wear the Air Cadet uniform (also fills in the waiting time from Logistik).  All extra-curricular activities are earned.  Once the Rec. program is completed they take the oath, and graduate to Air Cadets.

just some insight.

regards

PV


----------



## yoman

PViddy said:
			
		

> Here are some examples of what my unit does regarding the recruit program.
> 
> I am the RecO with my unit.  Our Recruit program is 14 weeks and directly supplements the level 1 program.  I have 5 staff Cadets and 61 recruits currently.  The Recruit Unifrom is black dress pants, black dress shoes and white dress shirt, this way everyone is uniformly dressed while they undergo training and earn the right to wear the Air Cadet uniform (also fills in the waiting time from Logistik).  All extra-curricular activities are earned.  Once the Rec. program is completed they take the oath, and graduate to Air Cadets.
> 
> just some insight.
> 
> regards
> 
> PV



So they don't get the uniform until they finish recruit training? 

Our recruit dress uniform is the same witch I think is good.


----------



## PViddy

Recruits receive their uniform about 2-3 weeks prior to there graduation.  This allows time for correction of uniform infractions and improper wear, before graduation parade.  recruits are taught how to iron, shine, wear etc. before issuance of the uniform.  Our goal was to have them in uniform for Rememberance Day, however since we had an intake of 60 or so, supply took a litle longer than ususal.

regards

PV


----------



## condor888000

Sounds like a good system. 51 has all new recruits issued a blue t-shirt that is their uniform until they are issued the entire thing. Seems to work well, though I must say I like the idea of a whole recruit phase, we just have all the level ones together with the mandatory training. Mostly drill and GCK at the start until the understand the basics.


----------



## yoman

PViddy said:
			
		

> Recruits receive their uniform about 2-3 weeks prior to there graduation.   This allows time for correction of uniform infractions and improper wear, before graduation parade.   recruits are taught how to iron, shine, wear etc. before issuance of the uniform.   Our goal was to have them in uniform for Rememberance Day, however since we had an intake of 60 or so, supply took a litle longer than ususal.
> 
> regards
> 
> PV



I wonder why some units supply has a hard time getting uniforms. We had 64 ich recruits and we all had them in uniform after there 6 weeks. Then I hear somebody who has been in cadets for a year and still doesn't have a uniform. I find it weird how some units get uniforms faster then others.


----------



## PViddy

We never really have a problem getting uniforms.  All cadets were sized and orders sent within two weeks.  If Logistik Unicorp (uniform supplier) is back ordered on an item, the order will wait until it is complete.  If units are waiting a year to get a uniform....well, then their is a problem.


regards

PV


----------



## Burrows

I would just like to say I've been on backorder for about 2 years.  All the units want their very own Burrows 

Actually, I'm waiting for some size 11 boots ordered 2 years ago february.


----------



## condor888000

Wow........thats horrible. 2 years? Wow.......last time I needed uniform parts I went to supply gave in the old, and walked out with the new. 2 years.......


----------



## Burrows

I'm pretty sure they forgot about me.  Cleary they don't know who I am.


----------



## condor888000

Of course Herr General. It shall be corrected, immediately!!! 

Funny thing is, I know for a fact we just got some new size 11's in about 4 weeks ago......they just don't like you I guess. Then again, who does?


----------



## Burrows

Its tough being a general.  Would you believe I'm still wearing my MCpl rank because they haven't given me a single stripe yet?


----------



## yoman

Longest I have had to wait for something was 5 weeks and that was for a new pair of pants.


----------



## condor888000

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Its tough being a general.   Would you believe I'm still wearing my MCpl rank because they haven't given me a single stripe yet?


Of course Herr General........I'm sure thats the reason why..... :

Personally, only thing I had to wait for was my first ever overcoat because they didn't have one small enough to fit me. Well, they had one, but it was without a liner.....other than that, walk in, give them the old, get the new, walk out. Go 51 and our huge stockpile of uniforms!


----------



## Burrows

The only overcoat I have is trenchly.  I love it though.


----------



## sgt_mandal

The "trenchy" IS the over cooat.....so i don't see how there could be more than one (suggested by your saying that ...the only over coat you had...)....unless one had multiple overcoats...anyhoo, i love mine.....I Hear they are quite rare these days haha.....


----------



## PViddy

Alas, the good ole trench coat that looked so much better than the current military snowboard jacket, is issued no more. 

PV


----------



## Burrows

I'll fight to the death before they take my trench.


----------



## condor888000

I have mine, they didn't want it back, but its too small for me now, and it was decreed the next 51 cadet who wore one would have their ranks taken as they were disobeying a direct order to the effect that as soon as you were issued the new coat to no longer wear the old one.  I miss my overcoat.......so warm, so nice, so much better looking. I do like the cut of the new liner though, think it looks awesome without a tunic on. And it was difficult to properly salute in the old one. But I still miss it....... :crybaby:


----------



## sgt_mandal

It is not unauthorized.....you can still wear it....CATO wise that is.....


----------



## condor888000

Yes, but CO's can set policys that are more restrictive than the CATO's and mine has chosen to do so in the intrest of uniformity. I can't say I blame him, it does look better when we are all dressed the same. And as I said, it don't fit. Chest is 4" too small and it's 3" too short so the arms are way out there.....

EDIT: Because I'm too lazy to make a new post, CATO's are up. Air Cadet Service Medal is now the lowest medal in the order of precedence for Air Cadet Medals. Its coming.......and fast.


----------



## Burrows

Hold on.  Let me get my helmet. 


:warstory:

There we go.


----------



## condor888000

*hits Burrows in head with hockey stick*

Feel that?


----------



## Burrows

Nope.

*hits condor in knees with a tree*

Feel that? ;D


----------



## condor888000

*jumps up and flies away. Drops hockey stick on burrows foot*

Tsk tsk tsk. Gotta do better than that Burrows.


----------



## Burrows

Don't make me get out the flak cannon.  :fifty:


----------



## condor888000

Try me. I'll just drop a......darn, whats loose and not essential in this thing...........a flight instructor on you!


----------



## Burrows

Any decent flight instructor will tell you a propeller, as well as wings are loose and non-essential


----------



## condor888000

OK, I trust you....*sends prop spinning off to decapitate him*

Hey ma, a glider that don't glide too well! Wootz. 8)


----------



## Burrows

At least I took you with me


----------



## sgt_mandal

condor888000 said:
			
		

> EDIT: Because I'm too lazy to make a new post, CATO's are up. Air Cadet Service Medal is now the lowest medal in the order of precedence for Air Cadet Medals. Its coming.......and fast.



they also put in the Famil flight badges.....ew......


----------



## condor888000

Those have been in since march of last year. And why complain? There are VERY few cadets that are qualified for those badges, they are a real accomplishment. Especially the rear seat. Many sites won't do a rear seat conversion unless the pilot is going to be going to the glider instructors course that year. They are something that I feel should be there.


----------



## intrepid454

Wow there are actully air cadets in this forum! ;D thats awesome. BTW i'm Sgt Michael Van Vlaenderen. Also are any of you from the CW i reconize some of your names.


----------



## Dizzy

Loose wings = Day VFR only

But don't you dare fly without a working time piece!


----------



## condor888000

So true..........one guy had to have his cell on and visable every time he went up because that was his timepiece.....


----------



## midgetcop

PViddy said:
			
		

> Alas, the good ole trench coat that looked so much better than the current military snowboard jacket, is issued no more.
> 
> PV



Which trenchcoat are you guys referring to? Are you talking about those long, blue winter coats? 

(don't mind me, it's been a few years)


----------



## condor888000

Yes, the long blue recently replaced overcoat is what is being reffered to.


----------



## midgetcop

What has it been replaced with?

I remember as cadet the only way I was able to get a hold of one of those was to hit the army surplus store. In fact, that's how I got most of my uniform parts.


----------



## condor888000

A blue snowboard jacket with "Cadets Canada"  in a few places.

Army cadet version shell:






And the liner:


----------



## yoman

I think the parka is great, keeps you very warm. I don't know what else you would need besides having less clips to attach the overcoat and the liner.


----------



## PViddy

Functionally and fiscally the parka is fantastic.  IMHO however, they look like crap for ceremonial parades.  i wish their was enough dough to issue both.

regards

PV


----------



## Panzer_grenadier_1944

Here in my town there are sea cadets and air cadets , my sister is in air cadets , this is her second year and shes allready gotten a bronze and silver medal in the biathalon, shes gotten half a dozen badges on her sleeve , she went to greenwood over the summer , and shes also working on her Duke of Edinburgh award.

(side note: it would make more sense to have army cadets rather than sea cadets in my town,my town is surrounded by thick boreal forest , and the local sea cadet squadron dosen't have a lot of members)


----------



## PViddy

sory, maybe i missed it but....i saw absolutely no point to that post.  Anybody ? Bueller ?


regards

PV


----------



## Burrows

Whiskey Tango Hotel?  Over.


----------



## Peace

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Whiskey Tango Hotel?   Over.



Wait. Out.


----------



## condor888000

Well then........some people here must have fun when they'er using the radios.........


----------



## Slim

Cadets don't need coats
















Just kidding..Actually I think the new parka looks pretty good and very sharp!

Itsa about time something was done about the overcoat. I remeber having to wear one and not liking it very much.

Slim


----------



## condor888000

Really? I really dislike the look of the new coats. Yes, they're nice, and more pratical, but I greatly prefer the old overcoat on looks. Just seemed to look less like we were off to go skiing than with the current jacket......


----------



## cheungvictor

yoman said:
			
		

> I think the parka is great, keeps you very warm. I don't know what else you would need besides having less clips to attach the overcoat and the liner.



The parka is good for short times. But overtime the coat will give and water will just soak in.


----------



## condor888000

Short times of what? In the rain? Because if thats what you mean then yes the water will get through, its not designed as a rain coat. And believe it or not, water got through the old ones too. Trust me on that one. Wasn't fun either.


----------



## yoman

cheungvictor said:
			
		

> The parka is good for short times. But overtime the coat will give and water will just soak in.



I don`t believe it was made to be a raincoat. More for winter I think. And yes your right the water will go threw after a while.


----------



## Sloaner

Well, I've been lurking this site for far too long and have finally decided to sign on.  I was a cadet with 845 in Mississauga from 85 - 91 (yes I'm old).  I'm currently a CIC officer with an Army cadet corps in Ottawa. As for the new parka, they do represent the best possible option for cadets.  While not as formal as the old trenchy the new parka is a better fit for the program, and gives the cadets a better platform to use in multiple situations.  Say what you like, but the new coat is better suited to cadet activities in my book (but I've only been around the system for 20 years so what do I know)....


----------



## Burrows

Less than someone whos been in it for 21.


----------



## rbaumann_845

845 in Mississauga you say? Now THAT'S a good squadron   Just out of curosity, were you around during one of Maj Beck's many tenures as CO? 

As for the parka, I agree that it's better as far as functionality goes, just doesn't look as sharp. On Rememberance Day for example, seeing the Cenotaph Guards in parkas... just didn't look quite as nice as the old overcoats I remember from my first years in... on marches progress though, I guess.


----------



## Zoomie

rbaumann_845 said:
			
		

> 845 in Mississauga you say? Now THAT'S a good squadron   Just out of curosity, were you around during one of Maj Beck's many tenures as CO?



Indeed - those days did involve that certain Major.  We were also wearing the green uniforms (with blue nametags as we neared 1993), the squadron had a drill team, rifle team (with .303 Enflields), full band and a Colour Party.  Winter exercises lasted a week between Christmas and New Years - with logistic support from the Garrison in Downsview (arctic survival gear, MLVWs, Iltis, etc) - good times.

Sloaner - good to see you again.  Last I saw you was in Mississauga working for the government on Dundas.  My last name rhymes with SPort.


----------



## sgt_mandal

So was anyone in the santa clause parade? I heard a sqn or two were invited from Ottawa...


----------



## yoman

mandal said:
			
		

> So was anyone in the santa clause parade? I heard a sqn or two were invited from Ottawa...



Nope not hear, not that one anyways. We are doing the Orleans Santa Clause Parade (Orleans is part of Ottawa) this Saturday. My participation is pending until I know the out come of my hockey tournament going on the same day. I hope we win or else I can't go


----------



## Sloaner

rbaumann_845:  Yes I was around for one of Maj. Becks tenures as CO (he was my second CO in the squadron, and very much a mentor to many of us).  He is one of the few people I will always call sir as he deserves no less.  Indeed 845 will always be the paramount air cadet squadron in my mind (it always feels like home).  Am hoping there will be some effort to mark the 30th anniversary of the squadron come June.  I was on staff there for a time as well (CI 91 - O/Cdt. 93 - Lt. 97).  I hope you're taking care of my sqaudron while I'm away.  

Zoomie:  Good to see you here as well, from other threads I understand you're now a proud papa.  Congrats.  Do you see much of S.Clay?  I understand you fly with her hubby.  It was a good wedding last fall.  I'm now working at our National Headquarters in Ottawa (our department name keeps changing soits hard to say who I work for some days), spent some time kicking around the PRes in the last few years, but back to the CIC just due to work commitments not being flexible with the reserve commitments.  Now those exercises you refered to, don't forget our friends from the Civil Air Patrol and US Army who also provided support (when they weren't lost at Shadow Lake).  Good times indeed, too bad most cadet units can't get the support to pull those exercises off anymore.  But at least Gary isn't getting stuck in deep water in February anymore either.  I still get a chill looking at those pictures.  Who'd have thought 25 cadets could haul a 3/4 ton out of ice and water in under 15 minutes.  Good times, all around.


----------



## eliminator

Here's the updated Long Service medal pic with the mini and the ribbon,

enjoy


----------



## mavericknm

whats your take on the ACLS medal. Personaly I don't really like medals in the first place but then thats just my squadron on things like white belts and lanyards. Although some argue its what needed to make cadets feel they have achived something.


----------



## cadettrooper

hey i think there a great idea, it give you a better feeling of belonging and esprit de corps, and shows that you actually achieved something. does anyone have any other takes on that?


----------



## condor888000

My rank and position is enough achivement for me. And my wings, and my level 5 complete badge, and........

Thats my main arguement, when you are in long enough to recive this medal, you should have plently of things to be proud of. It not necessary. And the whole fact that my unit requires 20+ in order to make sure all that are eligable recieve one. Too common as well in my mind. That extra year that the Army Cadet LSM used to have would have made all the difference. Then I could understand, but 4 years is just too short.


----------



## sgt_mandal

I guess its for the newbies. They'll see all the medals, ask "I want one. How do i get one?" and when they are told all they have to do is stay 4 years, then w00t, promoting retention is complete.


----------



## condor888000

True, as long as they are reminded again so they don't quit as soon as they forget about it.......


----------



## p_imbeault

I don't think Cadets should get medals for being in for 7 years (that goes for other Cadet Service medals) I don't believe the driving force to stay in cadets for 7 years should be to get a medal. I think a plaque or a Certificate would be a better choice.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## PViddy

Those are already given out.  I like the service medal just because i don't think enough medals exist for Air Cadets.  I would make the criteria to be level training complete though instead of 4 years in.


regards,

PV


----------



## yoman

PViddy said:
			
		

> Those are already given out.  I like the service medal just because i don't think enough medals exist for Air Cadets.  I would make the criteria to be level training complete though instead of 4 years in.
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> PV



I agree that we don't have a lot of medals. On the other hand I think we have to many badges on the uniform. But that's another story.


----------



## Auster

This is my first time here, and just randomly found this forum, so ya... :S
I'm kinda not used to this area...
but brief intro...
I'm F/Sgt. Au from 351 Silverstar Sqn. in Markham
actually... we're 351 Silverstar Wing now lol


----------



## Spartan

You'd still be a squadron even if you parade in Wing...


----------



## condor888000

Personally, I've never really gotten the point of parading as a wing, in effect wouldn't you be increasing the amount of admin? And I know we already have a devil of a lot of admin work each week......


----------



## yoman

I haven't seen any big changes to the way they run it at my unit. Most of the way they do things stayed the same.
But who knows I don't do admin stuff.


----------



## PViddy

Their isn'tt a difference as to how a unit is run, whether it is a Squadron or is big enough to become a Wing.  You just have more Officers and hopefully a big enough facility.  Usually if you have a Wing size unit for long enough, they will create another unit to ease the numbers providing the demographics are right.  One of the jobs of the Air Cadet League  

cheers


PV


----------



## yoman

PViddy said:
			
		

> Their isn'tt a difference as to how a unit is run, whether it is a Squadron or is big enough to become a Wing.   You just have more Officers and hopefully a big enough facility.   Usually if you have a Wing size unit for long enough, they will create another unit to ease the numbers providing the demographics are right.   One of the jobs of the Air Cadet League
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> PV



We have been a wing for about a year so far. Are facilities are very good, only problem is on parade. We are forced to do elbow dressings because of the size of our unit. 

I'm hoping the Air Cadet League doesn't decide to split us up one day.


----------



## condor888000

Yeah, we have enough sqn's in Ottawa as is.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Yeah, we have enough sqn's in Ottawa as is.



Ya and they just started 5 Cyclone sqn this year too.


----------



## Burrows

I'm still waiting for the 1 Burrows Sqn.


----------



## yoman

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for the 1 Burrows Sqn.



Only in your dreams  :


----------



## Burrows

yoman said:
			
		

> Only in my dreams


Fixed your little typo there.


----------



## condor888000

Cyclone eh? Was wondering what they were going to name that one. 

And Burrows....you're a nutcase. Thats all I have to say...............*throws Burrows out of glider*


----------



## yoman

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Fixed your little typo there.



How thoughtfull of you  :nana:



			
				condor888000 said:
			
		

> Cyclone eh? Was wondering what they were going to name that one.
> 
> And Burrows....you're a nutcase. Thats all I have to say...............*throws Burrows out of glider*



Ya we hosted them on our last FTX. Man was that one long FTX.... there was like 100 recruits and like 90 regulars.

And I will give you a cookie condor for throwing him out of the glider.  ;D


----------



## condor888000

WOOT!!!! Cookie.........*drools*


----------



## Silent

> And I will give you a cookie condor for throwing him out of the glider.



I think he deserves a bit more than that yoman


----------



## condor888000

WOOT!!! I get even more!!! How about 2 cookies? ;D


----------



## yoman

Silent said:
			
		

> I think he deserves a bit more than that yoman



Fine then.



			
				condor888000 said:
			
		

> WOOT!!! I get even more!!! How about 2 cookies? ;D



How about your own glider and cessna 172?

And what happened to you being the drill NCO? Did they finally realise you don't like drill?


----------



## PViddy

Shouldn't every NCO be the drill NCO ?

PV


----------



## yoman

PViddy said:
			
		

> Shouldn't every NCO be the drill NCO ?
> 
> PV



Sir, his unit has specialised NCO's in certain areas. He was the drill NCO before. Now he is the training NCO. 

I would like to think every NCO was a drill NCO.


----------



## PViddy

I see,

Like level 5 OJT.

regards,

PV


----------



## condor888000

Yoman, I like the way you think!!!!!  8)

Yes, 51 has an abudance of FSgts. 8 as a matter of fact. So we have 4 as Flt Comds, 1 who assists the Admin O and is in charge of Duty NCO's, 1 who takes care of Dress and Deportment, 1 who is in charge of Flag Party and runs the Sqn drill practices(formally me), and 1 who assists the TRG O(my current job). Normally we would only have 7 FSgts and 3 WO 2's, with 1 as Dep, 1 as SWO, and the last as TRG, however, we're short on WO 2's so I"m doing TRG. Clear as mud?

Now, all NCO's are to ensure that the drill is up to snuff, however, if there is a specific problem it is generally the Drill NCO that takes care of this.


----------



## mzona

Sgt. Babenko 
Sqn 1, 612, 564

ASC 2000
Space 2001
SIC 2002 (CSTC Bagotville btw)
ATC 2003
Power 2004


----------



## foxtwo

gllllllllllllllllllllider exams coming up soon! whos goin'?


----------



## yoman

foxtwo said:
			
		

> gllllllllllllllllllllider exams coming up soon! whos goin'?



Me. Gotta pass the final exam at my unit before though.


----------



## condor888000

Good luck all, it a great experience to go on glider, heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## foxtwo

you guys doin' CRGS?


----------



## condor888000

Eastern English cadets either go to RGS(A), RGS(Pra) or RGS(Pac). They stopped sending us to CRGS because there were too many that eastern wanted to send there. So we go to the others. If you're picked off a waiting list though, odds are you head to EEVRE and beautiful St Jean......


----------



## PViddy

Do they not run gliding out of Baggotville anymore for Eastern region ?

cheers

PV


----------



## condor888000

They have famil flights and a power site in Chicoutimi, but gliding, ITAC, and Space is out of St Jean.


----------



## Silent

I'm goin! RGS(A) been studying my butt off too


----------



## foxtwo

CRGS is awesome. Loyalist College is luxury. Pilots get it easy  8)


----------



## yoman

Woot! Passed final unit exam. Regional exam hear I come!   8)


----------



## sgt_mandal

*speaks in SIC......*


----------



## yoman

mandal said:
			
		

> *speaks in SIC......*



Confused  ???


----------



## condor888000

It means he grunts and points at things. The classic SI has such low brain power from lack of food, and well, just stupidity for wanting to do the course, that they lose the ability to speak and or type coherently and revert to the simplest form of communication which is known as SIC speak.


----------



## PViddy

Hey! i resent that.

PV


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> It means he grunts and points at things. The classic SI has such low brain power from lack of food, and well, just stupidity for wanting to do the course, that they lose the ability to speak and or type coherently and revert to the simplest form of communication which is known as SIC speak.



I'm sure they can say the same about pilots. You know, the lack of oxygen up there can be harsh on the brain.  ;D

I had to defend survival junkies on this one as I like survival too.


----------



## Burrows

condor888000 said:
			
		

> It means he grunts and points at things. The classic SI has such low brain power from lack of food,



Catching rabbits is so much easier than going to the supermarket.


----------



## condor888000

Yeah, but hitting a rabbit with a car is more fun......


----------



## sgt_mandal

*grunts*.......*gestures*.......*then laughs at the pilots*


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but hitting a rabbit with a car is more fun......



You people are weird....

Shooting a rabbit is more fun  ;D


----------



## condor888000

Thanks for the obvious Yoman, yeesh.... :


----------



## sgt_mandal

So i think its final that im going to the ball.....now i'v got to make new sleeping arrangements....grr......


----------



## condor888000

Nice, go black jack..............no I don't have a problem. Stop looking at me like that.........


----------



## cheungvictor

Is 135 the second official air cadet squadron?  ???


----------



## condor888000

*sigh*
God I hate this debate. Don't bother argueing with whoever told you this. In my experience they don't shut up. OFFICALLY, #1 West Montreal was the first. 2nd was 2 something, 3rd was 3 something, etc. The number was given in the order of the charter until we reached the high 900's and we are now reusing old numbers from sqn's that have folded. EX: New Sqn in Russell this year, 5. As well, Yoman, did you know 632 was the newest in Ottawa until 5 came around?

So technically they are not the second oldest OFFICALLY reconginized Sqn's. Now, some unit had been unoffical for years prior to April 1941 when the movement began. Example is 6 Sqn, they were founded in the mid 30's I believe. That is not their offical date, but it is the one they feel is correct. So, offically, #1 is the oldest. The highest number after that that has not folded is the second oldest. Unoffically, 6 is the oldest group of its kind in the country and I don't know any more than that. So in answer to your question, maybe. Helpful aren't I?   

Just read your actual question, so no, they are not the second oldest offically. They may be unoffically if there was a similar unit there before, but they are not the second oldest offically.


----------



## PViddy

A good question, and a good way to get to know your Area Cadet League rep....

PV


----------



## GINge!

Sloaner said:
			
		

> Well, I've been lurking this site for far too long and have finally decided to sign on.   I was a cadet with 845 in Mississauga from 85 - 91 (yes I'm old).



Hiya, I was in 845 Phoenix Sqn (Mississauga) from 82-85...I'm trying to picture someone named Sloan, the name rings a bell for sure! Maybe you had an older brother in the Sqn? I transferred to 540 Oakville for 1985-86 before going PRes & RMC.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> As well, Yoman, did you know 632 was the newest in Ottawa until 5 came around?



Yes I did. Not bad for a squadron who beat the rest of the Ottawa valley eh? Did I mention we are also in the top 10 biggest squadron's in Canada? Go Taylor Trophy winners!  8)
And we aren't that new, the squadron is almost as old as I am.

Ok I am done advertising my unit


----------



## condor888000

As opposed to a 64 year old beast like 51 you're younins. And 51 has still held it more than the rest of the untis combined.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> As opposed to a 64 year old beast like 51 you're younins. And 51 has still held it more than the rest of the untis combined.



That's because you guys rigged it.


----------



## condor888000

Shhh, you're not supposed to know that......


----------



## foxtwo

Moving on... The entrance exam for Glider is in 2 weeks. Time to cram in some "ftgu" for the rest of my holidays... 
Any good exam study tips?

(edited for spelling)


----------



## condor888000

http://www.cadets.net/atl/rgs/courses/exam_instructions_e.asp

Left side. Bottom. Practice exams 1, 2 and 3. Used them to prep for power. Ended up with a 88% and the course. They're a useful tool. Other than that, study as much as you think is right for you. For glider, you're aiming for an 80%. People go with as low as a 68% but don't take that. Study plently of met, the light signals(always at least 1 question on that), def's (angle of attack, angle of incidence, chord, etc), nav will be limited, however, TVMDC will be on for at least one question, conversions are always a usefull thing to know as well(IE: 1.6Km/SM, SM=5280', NM=6080'). I'm not sure what else, just study everything pretty much. Best way I've found is to try to get your hands on an old copy of the exam and do it. Then see how you did. That will give you an idea of the questions and the answers expected. If you have any other questions ask, I"m sure someone here will be able to help  out.


----------



## foxtwo

Wow thats really useful! It looks very similar to my Sqn exam lol. Thanks condor


----------



## yoman

foxtwo said:
			
		

> Wow thats really useful! It looks very similar to my Sqn exam lol. Thanks condor



I have exams from past years. If you would like some just pm me.


----------



## midgetcop

GINge! said:
			
		

> Hiya, I was in 845 Phoenix Sqn (Mississauga) from 82-85...I'm trying to picture someone named Sloan, the name rings a bell for sure! Maybe you had an older brother in the Sqn? I transferred to 540 Oakville for 1985-86 before going PRes & RMC.



It was called 'Phoenix' at some point? Back in my time it was 'Avro Arrow'..


----------



## Bean

"Phoenix" was never an officially adopted name for the squadron.  It was always officially 845 Mississauga until the early 90's (92-93 I think) when the official name was changed to Avro Arrow.  At least this is what Sloaner is telling me as we sit in my cube.  The "Phoenix" nickname was commonly used until the official name change though, kind of represents how the squadron came into being.  Apparently a long story, can't be bothered to listen to Sloaner drone on today though.  I'll let him answer any direct questions.


----------



## midgetcop

That's cool. I actually went to MIssissauga's 2nd squadron - 800 Black Forest. A lot of 845 defectors jumped ship and joined the new sqn in '97.


----------



## Bean

Does that mean you were in 845 and left for 800, or you started in 800?


----------



## Sloaner

A good question.  Not too fond of those jumping ship, and if you were around before 97, you now me already......


----------



## midgetcop

I joined 800 just as it started up in '97 (a little old at 16, but ah well). 

I knew a lot of the guys/gals that left 845, and some of them had some legit complaints for leaving. Not only that, but there seemed to be a sense of adventure and accomplishment in forming a brand new squadron, and meshing with CIC/NCO's from various squadrons in the city (mainly 845, 180, and 707).


----------



## mark

i was in air cadets last year i was at 704 airforce city in Trenton Ontario


----------



## Good2Golf

GINge! said:
			
		

> Hiya, I was in 845 Phoenix Sqn (Mississauga) from 82-85...I'm trying to picture someone named Sloan, the name rings a bell for sure! Maybe you had an older brother in the Sqn? I transferred to 540 Oakville for 1985-86 before going PRes & RMC.



  Hmmmm...*scratches chin*....GINge, methinks we might have run into each other...I was 666 Civitan (North York) from 81 to 85... Sandra S. and I were on Gliders together in 84... 

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## sgt_mandal

Anyone going to apply for the long service medal?


----------



## condor888000

I'm gonna be gone before it issued so, thank god, I'll never have to see this abomination.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be gone before it issued so, thank god, I'll never have to see this abomination.



You can still apply for it after you retire you know  

I may apply for it.......... in 2 years.


----------



## condor888000

And waste $25 plus tax?!?!?!?!? For a medal I hated ever since I heard of it?!?!?!?!?!?! I'd rather save my cash!


----------



## yoman

With tax its 28.75$  ;D


----------



## Sf2

Can CF reg force members wear this medal?  He he, that would be funny, a CD and that medal.


----------



## Burrows

No, it is not allowed for wear on a CF uniform.


----------



## WO2 Gubbels

condor888000 said:
			
		

> And waste $25 plus tax?!?!?!?!? For a medal I hated ever since I heard of it?!?!?!?!?!?! I'd rather save my cash!




 Amen to that, even if I was still in you would never catch me wearing it - pfft four years - they go by in a flash, the 3 after that are the few that seem to take forever.


----------



## yoman

Gubb said:
			
		

> Amen to that, even if I was still in you would never catch me wearing it - pfft four years - they go by in a flash, the 3 after that are the few that seem to take forever.



Yep, my little time in has flown by so quickly.


----------



## condor888000

Quite, and on the topic of time in.......5 years, 11 months, 15 days. And thats it.....I'm finished.


----------



## cadettrooper

So has anyone seen the knew cadet boots with the vibram soles? i just got a new pair last night. what do you guys think of them?


----------



## Burrows

cadettrooper said:
			
		

> So has anyone seen the knew cadet boots with the vibram soles? i just got a new pair last night. what do you guys think of them?


They look horrible IMO.


----------



## cadettrooper

Yes they may look bad but there extremely comfotable! ;D


----------



## Burrows

They're or they are.

For the record, so are the Old boots if you use an insole like any intelligent person, and then it doesn't look like you're parading in platforms.


----------



## condor888000

Only thing about insoles is that I had either the choice of wearing insoles, or wearing the woolies. Not both. Or I could go one size too big, fit in the insoles and woolies and the get a blister cause the boots were too big. Yes I know I'm weird. I wore insoles for my first year. Past that, just the wool socks. I don't know what everyone was complaining about. I flew with those darn boots on for 7 weeks last summer and they were fine. Nice and comfortable, though the rudder pedals were hard to move with the boots on, couldn't tell if you were hitting them hard enough or not......


----------



## yoman

The boots are comfortable with wool socks. I don't think drill boots are made to be as comfortable as your slippers.


----------



## CI.Robertson

hey I'm CI in Air cadet core 653 squad. in Renfrew...it's a change I was a former Army so lol...they'll never get me in a airplane


----------



## yoman

CI.Robertson said:
			
		

> hey I'm CI in Air cadet core 653 squad. in Renfrew...it's a change I was a former Army so lol...they'll never get me in a airplane



They will slowly convert you. Shouldn't be to long before you see the light.   ;D

Airplanes are fun. I would suggest going in a powered airplane before a glider. Due to the fact that your falling out of the sky (with style) in a glider.


----------



## CI.Robertson

yoman said:
			
		

> They will slowly convert you. Shouldn't be to long before you see the light.   ;D
> 
> Airplanes are fun. I would suggest going in a powered airplane before a glider. Due to the fact that your falling out of the sky (with style) in a glider.



haha yeah that is if I don't go back to land  Javilin missle I hear are quite fun


----------



## yoman

I thought I'd let you guys know that getting tazered feels really weird. Ya that's right, I got tazered tonight at cadets.


----------



## sgt_mandal

hmm....maybe not such a good thing to mention.....I'm sure you meant that you were tazered tonight but the tazering was nothing to do with cadets, and you weren't tazered at cadets, right?...good....


----------



## condor888000

Let me guess Yoman, that visit to the police station you were trying to get together went though tonight?


----------



## Superrampie

Yeoman 

I highly doubt that you would have been tazered just as a demonstration, this is highly controlled and would need to be documented as it is a use of force. 

Even police forces are not tazering their own people anymore as they are worried about officers dying from cardiac arrest. 

If you were tazered I would not be talking about it on here as you were probably doing something unlawful.


----------



## George Wallace

Superrampie 

I am going to question you on your statements.  You have a blank profile, so I, and everyone else here, have no idea who or what you are.  You haven't posted anything yet to indicate that you are a Police Officer, so I would like you to clarify your statements a bit more.  To the best of my knowledge, Police Forces and the Military both conduct training with Tazer and Mace, which involves the use of the devices on each other.  That way the people empowered to use these devices will know what they are actually dealing with.  For Training Purposes, the devices are not used at full strength.

As for causing cardiac arrest, they have scientifically found that the use of Tazers of Drug Users can in some cases cause them to suffer cardiac arrest.  So unless the Officers are doing drugs or physically unfit for duty, there should be no cause for them to suffer a cardiac arrest.  A Doctor or Medic will be able to explain that in greater detail.


----------



## Burrows

mandal said:
			
		

> hmm....maybe not such a good thing to mention.....im sure u meant u were tazered tonight.....the tazering was nothing to do with cadets, and u werent at cadets when it happened, right?


Your spelling makes me cry, and the fact you make us look like idiots to passers by is horrible.


----------



## yoman

Superrampie said:
			
		

> Yeoman
> 
> I highly doubt that you would have been tazered just as a demonstration, this is highly controlled and would need to be documented as it is a use of force.
> 
> Even police forces are not tazering their own people anymore as they are worried about officers dying from cardiac arrest.
> 
> If you were tazered I would not be talking about it on here as you were probably doing something unlawful.



I highly doubt you have any experience with police services as you are incorrect. Police forces still use it.



			
				condor888000 said:
			
		

> Let me guess Yoman, that visit to the police station you were trying to get together went though tonight?



Yep, and it was a total success. Even had a canine take down demonstration. My WO2 was impressed.  ;D



			
				mandal said:
			
		

> hmm....maybe not such a good thing to mention.....I'm sure you meant that you were tazered tonight but the tazering was nothing to do with cadets, and you weren't tazered at cadets, right?...good....



Well I was in uniform.... The officer even got tazered. Nothing wrong with mentioning this. I even have a couple pictures of it, I may post them on later when I get them developed. This was for my level 3 citizenship class.

This is to show that if you have something like this in mind, try to do it.


----------



## Burrows

I fail to comprehend how being tazered is a requirement for level 3 citizenship.


----------



## condor888000

I believe he meant that it was something that he had to organize or perhaps to give a presentation on how the night went.


----------



## c.jacob

I would imagine that the trip to the Police Station in general covered the citizenship PO. The tazer and K-9 demonstration would likely just be for general interest.


----------



## Burrows

Jacob said:
			
		

> I would imagine that the trip to the Police Station in general covered the citizenship PO. The tazer and K-9 demonstration would likely just be for general interest.


I'm sure it was great for the cadets...seeing their corporal tazered. >

I hope none of my cadets read this forum. It might give them ideas.  :'(


----------



## yoman

Jacob said:
			
		

> I would imagine that the trip to the Police Station in general covered the citizenship PO. The tazer and K-9 demonstration would likely just be for general interest.



Bingo.  



			
				Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I'm sure it was great for the cadets...seeing their corporal tazered. >
> 
> I hope none of my cadets read this forum. It might give them ideas.  :'(



Oh sure I could hear them laughing while I was trying to stay on my 2 feet.  

I wasn't the only one who got tazered. The senior level instructor (a WO2) and an officer was also tazered..... he tazered the WO2 4 or 5 times. (The tactical officer was having fun)


----------



## LordOsborne

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Only thing about insoles is that I had either the choice of wearing insoles, or wearing the woolies. Not both. Or I could go one size too big, fit in the insoles and woolies and the get a blister cause the boots were too big. Yes I know I'm weird. I wore insoles for my first year. Past that, just the wool socks. I don't know what everyone was complaining about. I flew with those darn boots on for 7 weeks last summer and they were fine. Nice and comfortable, though the rudder pedals were hard to move with the boots on, couldn't tell if you were hitting them hard enough or not......



The obvious solution is to compromise. Buy some quality insoles, especially if you're going on staff. Having done one stint as a staff cadet, i regret not ever using insoles, but i made sure to get some high quality ones to use in my Mk. 3 combats. it makes all the difference, IMHO. What you can do is slip you insoles inside the boot and cut the top portion off your wool socks, giving the illusion of wearing them to anyone who might check. As for the vibram boots, they look awful. I am thankful i joined a highland regiment, because we never wear parade boots, and we look much better for it.


----------



## condor888000

Past my first year, I wore insoles in my combat boots. Nothing else. I never found that I was so uncomfortable that I needed the insoles. Provided of course that I was wearing the woolies. The majority of cadets who have told me that the boots were hurting their feet either didn't wear the wool socks or had the wrong size boots. 

From what I had seen, this leads me to feel that if you have the woolies, insoles are not needed in the parade boots. Combat boots are another story.......


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> From what I had seen, this leads me to feel that if you have the woolies, insoles are not needed in the parade boots. Combat boots are another story.......



Woolies act as insoles as far as I`m concerned with parade boots. 
I have indeed learnt that insoles in combats boots are necessary. Took me a year to get that one down


----------



## Scott

What are you issued?

What do they tell you to wear?

Seems simple to me.



> What you can do is slip you insoles inside the boot and cut the top portion off your wool socks, giving the illusion of wearing them to anyone who might check.



And when you go down with screwed feet because you didn't wear woolies you'll be setting an excellent example for your charges. Ever think the day may come when you must remove a boot in their presence? Hardly fitting to expect them to wear the kit but you won't. I wore what I was issued both in the CF and Cadets and I never once had an issue. If you are one of those special cases then get a chit. Otherwise you wear what is given to you.


----------



## yoman

Scott said:
			
		

> What are you issued?
> 
> What do they tell you to wear?
> 
> Seems simple to me.
> 
> And when you go down with screwed feet because you didn't wear woolies you'll be setting an excellent example for your charges. Ever think the day may come when you must remove a boot in their presence? Hardly fitting to expect them to wear the kit but you won't. I wore what I was issued both in the CF and Cadets and I never once had an issue. If you are one of those special cases then get a chit. Otherwise you wear what is given to you.



We are issued no combat nothing for FTX's. If we buy combat clothing its on our own dime. The only time cadets may be issued combat clothing would be at camp.


----------



## Scott

OK, I am not going to get into yet another debate about Cadets needing field clothing. But if you ain't issued it then you don't need it. 

However, after many bunfights here I have conceded that it's OK for a kid, who is interested, to go buy something to wear while they are on their FTX's. That is the reason we now have CADETPAT, correct? Are we clear so far? ;D

What I have a huge issue with is when someone arbitrarily decides to go against the system. Someone in leadership role. You all want to be taken so seriously and then you have people who obey the rules they like and ignore the ones they don't - the real world doesn't work that way.


----------



## yoman

Scott said:
			
		

> OK, I am not going to get into yet another debate about Cadets needing field clothing. But if you ain't issued it then you don't need it.
> 
> However, after many bunfights here I have conceded that it's OK for a kid, who is interested, to go buy something to wear while they are on their FTX's. That is the reason we now have CADETPAT, correct? Are we clear so far? ;D
> 
> What I have a huge issue with is when someone arbitrarily decides to go against the system. Someone in leadership role. You all want to be taken so seriously and then you have people who obey the rules they like and ignore the ones they don't - the real world doesn't work that way.



If they want to buy something to wear on FTX then that's their decision, what ever it may be. This topic is not about combat clothing, we already had plenty of those and you've seen the results of them.

I'm sorry if I missed something but what where did that last statement come from?


----------



## Scott

It comes, quite simply, from those who are in leadership roles and do not follow the rules. How can they expect their charges to follow the rules and how can they enforce them when they themselves break them? Further, the statement comes from some of the goings on I have seen in the Cadet Forums overall in the last few days. CIC disobeying rules _in public_. All a Cadet member of this site has to do is click on someone's profile to see that they are CIC. They then click on their most recent posts and see that the guy acts like a clown and thumbs his nose at the rules in every case that he can. Do you think this really sets a good example?

Just my rant of the frustrating day.

The conversation came to this here:



> What you can do is slip you insoles inside the boot and cut the top portion off your wool socks, giving the illusion of wearing them to anyone who might check.



To which I responded:


> What are you issued?
> 
> What do they tell you to wear?
> 
> Seems simple to me.
> 
> And when you go down with screwed feet because you didn't wear woolies you'll be setting an excellent example for your charges. Ever think the day may come when you must remove a boot in their presence? Hardly fitting to expect them to wear the kit but you won't. I wore what I was issued both in the CF and Cadets and I never once had an issue. If you are one of those special cases then get a chit. Otherwise you wear what is given to you.



Better now?

Edited for spelling mistake.


----------



## GINge!

Duey said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...*scratches chin*....GINge, methinks we might have run into each other...I was 666 Civitan (North York) from 81 to 85... Sandra S. and I were on Gliders together in 84...
> 
> Cheers,
> Duey



I'm sure we know some of the same people. I got a PM from Capt Sloan a few weeks back and some of the names he mentioned brought on a severe bout of nostalgia. I never went the glider/power route - at 16, I discovered I needed glasses, so I went to Trenton for JLC (I think that's what it was called?) for a few weeks. But, even at 16, I knew the Air Force was run by pilots, so my jump over to A Coy, Lorne Scots was only a matter of time until I turned 17.  ;D


----------



## big_castor

Scott said:
			
		

> It comes, quite simply, fro those who are in leadership roles and do not follow the rules. How can they expect their charges to follow the rules and how can they enforce them when they themselves break them? Further, the statement comes from some of the goings on I have seen in the Cadet Forums overall in the last few days. CIC disobeying rules _in public_.



I wear black CIVILIAN socks with my CF Oxfords. Are you going to report me to the sock police ?


----------



## Scott

Well you certainly made a great effort to get my point. Wind your neck in, I wasn't attacking you or anyone who decides to wear pink, purple or green socks. I was making a statement, you choose to do otherwise then it's obvious that we disagree, you don't have to act like an ass because you disagree with me.

Here, read it again:


> It comes, quite simply, from those who are in leadership roles and do not follow the rules. How can they expect their charges to follow the rules and how can they enforce them when they themselves break them? Further, the statement comes from some of the goings on I have seen in the Cadet Forums overall in the last few days. CIC disobeying rules in public. All a Cadet member of this site has to do is click on someone's profile to see that they are CIC. They then click on their most recent posts and see that the guy acts like a clown and thumbs his nose at the rules in every case that he can. Do you think this really sets a good example?



Get it this time? It wasn't about the fact that someone is breaking rules, it's about them being in a leadership role and expecting different behavior from their charges. You would have picked up on that had you taken the time to read the post a little more carefully instead of slamming the reply button to say something snotty.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Hopefully you are relaxed with your dress and deportment with your cadets as well. Can't have a double standard now can we? 

Damn Scott beat me again lol


----------



## big_castor

Scott said:
			
		

> Get it this time? It wasn't about the fact that someone is breaking rules, it's about them being in a leadership role and expecting different behavior from their charges. You would have picked up on that had you taken the time to read the post a little more carefully instead of slamming the reply button to say something snotty.



I read your post.  I responded in that way because I think making broad assessments of someone’s leadership trough is choice of footwear is ridiculous.


----------



## Scott

Squadron CO said:
			
		

> I read your post.  I responded in that way because I think making broad assessments of someone’s leadership trough is choice of footwear is ridiculous.








Hmm, then why didn't you say that? Nevermind :

Leading by example means nothing to you? I didn't once say that if you wear pink socks that you are not an effective leader. When you set double standards and incorporate a "Do as I say, not as I do" attitude _then_ I believe you to be an ineffective leader or at the very least on your way down that path. 



			
				Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Hopefully you are relaxed with your dress and deportment with your cadets as well. Can't have a double standard now can we?



Squadron CO, you stumbled into a rant by me about the behavior of one CIC on this site. That person has been dealt with and that part of things needs no discussion. The Cadets who post in here really try to make an effort to post intelligently and follow the rules, they also do alot of self policing and it works quite well. What really angers me is when someone who is supposed to supervise them comes in here and breaks the very rules that they try so hard to follow and then thumbs his nose about it! What kind of example is that setting? So, from disobeying the guidelines to talk of socks - here we lie.


----------



## LordOsborne

Scott said:
			
		

> It comes, quite simply, from those who are in leadership roles and do not follow the rules. How can they expect their charges to follow the rules and how can they enforce them when they themselves break them? Further, the statement comes from some of the goings on I have seen in the Cadet Forums overall in the last few days. CIC disobeying rules _in public_. All a Cadet member of this site has to do is click on someone's profile to see that they are CIC. They then click on their most recent posts and see that the guy acts like a clown and thumbs his nose at the rules in every case that he can. Do you think this really sets a good example?
> 
> Just my rant of the frustrating day.
> 
> The conversation came to this here:
> 
> To which I responded:
> Better now?
> 
> Edited for spelling mistake.



I do understand where you're coming from, Scott. In my time in cadets, i always wore what i was originally issued - cotton socks underneath a pair of grey wool socks, no insoles, no resoling of the old parade boot. However, it was deemed an accepted practise at my old squadron for cadets with fit issues / wool allergies etc to use a "cheater" sock to maintain the desired appearance of uniformity. In my experience, no real harm was done, since those cadets using the cheater socks had a decent reason for doing so, and all the staff approved of the practise. I'm sure different standards exist, but in my entire time in the cadet program, the cheater sock, although rare, was the approved way to go.


----------



## Scott

Please, do not get me wrong. I was not trying to be a sock God. 

The points I made were carried over from another thread and both deal with leadership issues within the CIC. At a very base level I pointed out that if you, the CIC, want to be taken seriously then you had better tow the line. I was also pointing out that, at a base level, if you are not following the same rules as your charges then you have failed one part of leadership - Leading by Example.

Not to paint all the CIC with the same brush, I have stated that I do not and stand by that. But there are some, a few who frequent this site, who will quote the rules but refuse to live by them. I am very passionate about showing these sorts the err of their ways before they get eaten in the real world.

I was misread in this thread, the debate came from another, I'd quote it all but it seems to be a dead issue now (hopefully) so I see no further use discussing it here. We could open a thread on leadership issues within the CIC but that would go the same place it always does:
-You good, dedicated members would get real feedback from members of your units as well as Reg and Res Pers.
-The thuds in your ranks would flame or avoid the thread.
-If they got ballsy and posted they'd get torn apart and leave the thread.

So sorry, I am not going to subject myself to that.


----------



## sgt_mandal

If a cadet is allergic to wool, what difference does it make if he's wearing a whole sock or half a sock? He would still be allergic. If anything, this "cheater sock" would pose more of a risk, as it is closer to the bare skin of ones ankle (asuming that he is wearing a non regulation sock with this "cheater sock").


----------



## LordOsborne

the idea is to wear a non-regulation sock tall enough to protect the skin from the cheater sock as well.


----------



## sgt_mandal

And how would that be any different from wearing the whole sock?


----------



## Scott

> If a cadet is allergic to wool



The he/she gets a chit explaining that so they don't get jacked for not wearing wool. When I was in the Mo we had a guy who had some sort of skin condition that was really hard on him if he had hair, so he shaved it right to the wood. Problem was that regs stated you have some hair on your melon (I can't recall how much right now but something makes me think #1 on the sides, #2 on top) He got a chit and was happy. The system does work if you use it.


----------



## condor888000

mandal said:
			
		

> And how would that be any different from wearing the whole sock?



Boot would fit looser. Only thing I can think of.


----------



## LordOsborne

it would also allow for more space inside of the boot to wear insoles.


----------



## yoman

As promised earlier (and proof for some), I have the pictures from the Police tour I was talking about. 

http://p5.piczo.com/img/i11425196_83391_5.jpg

This is a picture of me getting tazered.

http://p5.piczo.com/img/i11395938_92073_5.jpg

Canine picture.


----------



## sgt_mandal

LordOsborne said:
			
		

> it would also allow for more space inside of the boot to wear insoles.



what do insoles and space have to do with an allergic reaction to wool?


----------



## GINge!

Scott said:
			
		

> . Problem was that regs stated you have some hair on your melon (I can't recall how much right now but something makes me think #1 on the sides, #2 on top) He got a chit and was happy. The system does work if you use it.



I've heard that same 'reg' too. What do the bald guys do in that case?


----------



## Scott

From what I understand the rules have changed.


----------



## condor888000

mandal said:
			
		

> what do insoles and space have to do with an allergic reaction to wool?


...

Here's how it works. Cadet A is alergic to wool. As such, they can't wear have the wool socks on their skin. So either the cadet is permitted to wear just plain cotton socks, or the cadet wears the cotton socks under the woolies, the cadet will be ok. Now, the problem with option 1 is that it isn't uniform. The problem with option 2 is that wearing two pairs of socks is very warm, and it will cause the boot to feel small. So in comes option 3, the cadet cuts the woolies so that just the top portion(so from the ankle up) is left. They wear cotton socks underneath and the fakes up top so that the come out the top of the boot. So the cadet looks uniform without having an allergic reaction. Well, ideally that's why its done....


----------



## PViddy

> Here's how it works. Cadet A is alergic to wool. As such, they can't wear have the wool socks on their skin. So either the cadet is permitted to wear just plain cotton socks, or the cadet wears the cotton socks under the woolies,



you forgot the dot dot dot (i am sure you meant this   ) so here it is.

...accompanying this cadet is a medical chit of course, proving the allergy which further authorizes him/her to wear varied artiles of uniform hearin identified as "cheats"

PV


----------



## Scott

And provided with *all* of that information I can't see there being a problem with that.


----------



## goldorak

Hello every one! I'm new here. I'm a former air cadet, but still in the movement. I'm a commanding officer in the Montreal area. It is not easy but i still love it after , what, 20 years total! ciao every one!


----------



## goldorak

condor888000 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Here's how it works. Cadet A is alergic to wool. As such, they can't wear have the wool socks on their skin. So either the cadet is permitted to wear just plain cotton socks, or the cadet wears the cotton socks under the woolies, the cadet will be ok. Now, the problem with option 1 is that it isn't uniform. The problem with option 2 is that wearing two pairs of socks is very warm, and it will cause the boot to feel small. So in comes option 3, the cadet cuts the woolies so that just the top portion(so from the ankle up) is left. They wear cotton socks underneath and the fakes up top so that the come out the top of the boot. So the cadet looks uniform without having an allergic reaction. Well, ideally that's why its done....


as a commanding officer a will authorize the wearing of cotton socks only. cut the wool socks is a good idea but sometimes when you walk the sokcs move too, so you will get some of the socks in your skin. The sock are from nylon and wool, i don't kwow if it makes a difference for the ones who are allergic, but in all cases i say to the cadet: try it, and if it doesn't work, just put on some grey sock.


----------



## bbbb

Hey yoman, I was a member of 632 too! How is it at 632 these days? I hear they did very well after 2000 when I moved out of town. The people there were really professional back then so I'm sure that was a reason for their doing very well. Congrats on the promo to Cpl!

(Yes, I know, that's Cadet Corporal... We really need an Air Cadet forum...)


----------



## Burrows

bbbb said:
			
		

> (Yes, I know, that's Cadet Corporal... We really need an Air Cadet forum...)


Welcome to Cadets & CIC, I think you're covered.


----------



## yoman

bbbb said:
			
		

> Hey yoman, I was a member of 632 too! How is it at 632 these days? I hear they did very well after 2000 when I moved out of town. The people there were really professional back then so I'm sure that was a reason for their doing very well. Congrats on the promo to Cpl!
> 
> (Yes, I know, that's Cadet Corporal... We really need an Air Cadet forum...)



Were doing very well. We are about 160-170 now. We won the Taylor trophy this year (best air cadet squadron in Ottawa area). We have 4 flights, a band and a colour party.


----------



## bbbb

160-170 cadets! Yikes, we were struggling to maintain 90 active back in the day. The opportunities must be boundless now.

Wow!

632 Rocks!


----------



## condor888000

yoman said:
			
		

> colour party.



*smack*

C'mon Yoman! You should know better than that!


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> *smack*
> 
> C'mon Yoman! You should know better than that!



Its the proper name. Even my units website says Colour Party. But yes, I know we say flag party on parade......



			
				bbbb said:
			
		

> 160-170 cadets! Yikes, we were struggling to maintain 90 active back in the day. The opportunities must be boundless now.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 632 Rocks!



Well we are 160-170 on paper. About 140-150 show up any given night.


----------



## condor888000

yoman said:
			
		

> Its the proper name.


.....*smack*


			
				yoman said:
			
		

> Even my units website says Colour Party. But yes, I know we say flag party on parade......


.....*smack*

C'mon, Air Cadets do NOT carry colours, therefore it is a Flag Party. Even if 632's website says otherwise. I always knew you buggers were a bit out of it...


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> C'mon, Air Cadets do NOT carry colours, therefore it is a Flag Party. Even if 632's website says otherwise. I always knew you buggers were a bit out of it...



*looks at Taylor Trophy*

Nope, I don't think were out of it.  ;D


----------



## bbbb

632 knows what it is doing, that's why they are such a good squadron. 140-150 a night, wow!


----------



## PViddy

There are a lot of Squadrons with this many cadets, including mine!  

cheers

PV


----------



## mechanic_chick

Anyone from 517 Fl/ Lt. Graham... I use to be there for about 4 years!! Totally miss it!


----------



## sgt_mandal

ha! i know people that used to be in that sqn.....o and for any ottawa based sqns....i think ill be going to university in ottawa, and im looking for a sqn...anyone need a WO2?...or...want one?...*insert angelic face here*


----------



## yoman

Your welcomed to come to 632.  8)

Just go find the tall guy in flag party and all show you around.


----------



## bbbb

Where could I find info about weekly attendance numbers for the air cadet squadrons in eastern Ontario? I'd be interested in knowing whether the rumoured retention problem was dealt with. I don't think it's a problem for 632 however.


----------



## yoman

bbbb said:
			
		

> Where could I find info about weekly attendance numbers for the air cadet squadrons in eastern Ontario? I'd be interested in knowing whether the rumoured retention problem was dealt with. I don't think it's a problem for 632 however.



If you had access to fortress, I think it would be in there (not sure though). But if you want to find the unit quota's for eastern region, I'm sure that would be easier to find. I will look around when I have the time.


----------



## PViddy

If your with a unit, ask your CO or TrgO to see if they can find anything on Fortress, although it might be easier to ask around on cadet.net as well if your set up on that.

cheers

PV


----------



## bbbb

Good day,

Thank you for your quick response to my question. I appreciate the great work of those involved with the air cadets. I wouldn't mind flying with the cadets on my spare time but my research has produced nothing WRT volunteer flying with the air cadet movement, you know to gain hours towards my CPL.


----------



## condor888000

http://www.cadets.ca/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp?cato=52-07

Might apply. If not, I don't know what would.


----------



## nubNull

go 759 Falcons. i was there 2 years then I TOSd.

the admins were horrible tho, anyone from 759 would agree with me on that fact =P


----------



## yaceyko

I'm an air cadet and wouldn't wanna be anyother!


----------



## cadettrooper

yaceyko said:
			
		

> I'm an air cadet and wouldn't wanna be anyother!



DAMN RIGHT!  ​


----------



## yoman

Following an intense drill and band competition where our drill team won both the precision and compulsory routines. I am pleased to announce that my unit, 632 Phoenix Telesat Wing has won the Excalibur Sword this year. We finished the year with 200 points out of a maximum of 200 points. We also won the top sports and most sportsmanlike awards.


----------



## sgtdixon

yaceyko said:
			
		

> I'm an air cadet and wouldn't wanna be anyother!




SO was I, then i saw the light, and Enlisted


----------



## Excalibur

Yep. Squadron 632 is one of the best out there.  They indeed won the Excalibur Championship two days ago.  The Excalibur Championship is the most difficult Championship for a unit to win and the winners get to receive and parade the Excalibur Sword, symbol of their excellence. The Championship takes place throughout the training year, 20 days of competition and 12 events, including several sports tournaments, an adventure decathlon for senior cadets, a marksmanship competition, a biathlon competition, a physical fitness tournament and a music competition that includes events for soloists, percussion ensembles, small ensembles, large ensembles, pipes and drums and even a band choreography competition.  

I am the Director of this Championship and I can assure you that 632 has every right to be very proud of their accomplishments.  The competition is between units of the Gatineau/Ottawa area, including Army and Sea Cadet Units. I invite you to visit the Championship Website to see the results for all events and to see how 632 won.  http://www.cadets.net/est/detmtl/excalibur/

Bravo Zulu to all cadets from 632 Phoenix-Telesat, you guys rock!


----------



## PViddy

> Following an intense drill and band competition where our drill team won both the precision and compulsory routines. I am pleased to announce that my unit, 632 Phoenix Telesat Wing has won the Excalibur Sword this year. We finished the year with 200 points out of a maximum of 200 points. We also won the top sports and most sportsmanlike awards.



Ok, if you get to boast then so do I!!  This year my unit was not only able to pull off top Pipe and Drums Band in Central Region, but we also top overall band as well, effectivley making us the best Cadet band in (most) of Ontario.  P & D beats out Brass and Reed? who would have thought! A lot of hard work went into this year, i'm super proud-can ya tell?

cheers

PV


----------



## yoman

PViddy said:
			
		

> Ok, if you get to boast then so do I!!  This year my unit was not only able to pull off top Pipe and Drums Band in Central Region, but we also top overall band as well, effectivley making us the best Cadet band in (most) of Ontario.  P & D beats out Brass and Reed? who would have thought! A lot of hard work went into this year, i'm super proud-can ya tell?
> 
> cheers
> 
> PV



A little boasting here, a little boasting there does us all some good. Congratulations to your band!   Unfortunately last year my band lost a lot of its senior members. So we are starting to rebuild our band


----------



## gummer

hya im new hereand i need some help 

the flag part this year for my squadron decided to make a flag party drill manual and i was put in charge of carry and order flags 

can u tell me some important points to remember?


----------



## yoman

> 12. On the command CARRY COLOUR(S) BY
> NUMBERS, SQUAD – ONE;
> 
> a. with the right hand, raise the Colour to a
> vertical position in front of the centre of the
> body, keeping the base of the pike just clear
> of the socket, and the right forearm alongside
> the pike (Figure 8-3-3); and
> 
> b. simultaneously, bring the left hand to the
> socket and guide the pike into the socket.
> 
> 13. On the command SQUAD – TWO:
> 
> a. bring the left hand to the position of the
> order;
> b. simultaneously raise the right forearm
> parallel to the ground; thus
> c. on completion of the movement:
> (1) the right hand is opposite the mouth,
> (2) the right forearm is parallel to the
> ground at right angles to the pike,
> (3) the wrist of the right arm is straight,
> (4) the back of the hand is outwards, and
> (5) the head and eyes are facing the front.





> 16. On the command ORDER COLOUR(S) BY
> NUMBERS, SQUAD – ONE:
> 
> a. with the right hand raise the pike clear of the
> socket, bringing the right forearm from the
> horizontal position to a vertical position
> alongside the pike (Figure 8-3-4); and
> 
> b. simultaneously, bring the left hand to the
> socket to steady the pike and belt.
> 
> 17. On the command SQUAD – TWO:
> 
> a. carry the Colour with the right hand to the
> position of the order;
> 
> b. move the left hand across the body to steady
> the pike; thus
> 
> c. on completion of the movement:
> (1) the back of the left hand shall be
> outwards,
> (2) the fingers of the left hand are extended
> and pointing to the right, and
> (3) the left forearm is parallel to the ground.
> 
> 18. On the command SQUAD – THREE, cut the
> left hand to the side in the position of attention.



This is from the 201. Just make it as simple as you can. Pictures help to. If you want pictures showing this movement just ask me.

Good luck.


----------



## Krisz

'lo, everyone.

Briefly skimmed over most of this thread... I can't imagine trying to wade through 67 pages worth of typing. So, forgive me if my question is a little redundant, (meaning it's already been answered.) 

However, I would like to know if there's any West Coast Air Cadets around here. (Meaning British Columbia.) From what I read, it seemed that there were quite a few from the East Coast... but. Off topic. In case anyone is wondering, I'm a Sergeant within 754 Phoenix Squadron - based in Port Moody, on the West Coast. Which is why I was wondering. 

Krisz


----------



## cadettrooper

Krisz said:
			
		

> 'lo, everyone.
> 
> Briefly skimmed over most of this thread... I can't imagine trying to wade through 67 pages worth of typing. So, forgive me if my question is a little redundant, (meaning it's already been answered.)
> 
> However, I would like to know if there's any West Coast Air Cadets around here. (Meaning British Columbia.) From what I read, it seemed that there were quite a few from the East Coast... but. Off topic. In case anyone is wondering, I'm a Sergeant within 754 Phoenix Squadron - based in Port Moody, on the West Coast. Which is why I was wondering.
> 
> Krisz



well welcome!!
               well you aren't the only west coaster on the forum.............i'm a sergeant with 848 Royal Roads Squadron Here in Victoria. good luck and i hope too hear more from you on this forum!!!!


----------



## Krisz

Hmmm. Not sure if he's Royal Roads or not, but I know he's on the island... Would you happen to know a certain Sergeant Geoffery Plint? I believe he's a Sergeant. I went to ITLC with him.

If so, tell him Chapman says Hello. And thank you; I plan to become more active.

Krisz


----------



## sgt_mandal

Well my fine feathered friends, im out...yes that's right, i've cashed in my chips and retired...wow.....has it really been 5 years :|


----------



## condor888000

Congrats on joining the ex cadets, fun ain't it?


----------



## PViddy

5 years, that's it!?  ;D welcome to the Alumnus club.  Do you guys do a retirement parade and such ?

cheers

PV


----------



## Krisz

Congratulations.


----------



## Ilku

yeah, im from the west: 637 Arrow down in Burnaby. Just my 2 cents


----------



## BobDylan

Congrats on the out Mandal. lol

I'm a WO 2 with 599 Marc Garneau, formerly with #27 City of London.

By the by, what comes next for you, Mandal?


----------



## sgt_mandal

What comes next, wow, thats a good question....life?.....

i think i'm out of the cadet system for good; no transferring sqn's or CIC or CI for me. The system and all the politics that surround everything is disgusting. Maybe I'll join a reserve unit when i move to Ottawa. Hopefully there'll be less BS...


----------



## BobDylan

Reserves in Ottawa would be awesome.

Join the Highlanders!  All the goodness of a part-time army job plus the added benefit of kilts!

Good luck!


----------



## yoman

I heard they are changing some of the summer courses next year (according to a few of my officers). Such as lengthening some of the courses and reducing the length of some other courses. Creating a few courses and probably merging some (such as ITL and ITI into one course). 

Has anybody else heard anything?


----------



## condor888000

I would like to point out that the worst possible information tends to flow from the grapevine. So I wouldn't place much stock in that yet. Of course I was saying the same thing about the darn service medal so what do I know...


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> I would like to point out that the worst possible information tends to flow from the grapevine. So I wouldn't place much stock in that yet. Of course I was saying the same thing about the darn service medal so what do I know...



Obviously not very much. 

But if they did, for example, merge ITL and ITI together into a new lengthened course, it would be beneficial. A lot of cadets that I talk to do not want to take ITI because they do not like teaching or being in front of a group. This would give them the leadership aspect that they like and force them to be better teachers/talking in front of large groups.


----------



## condor888000

I don't like it. You have 13 or 14 years olds, 3 weeks is plently long enough to be away from mommy and daddy. To properly teach this you're upping it to 6 weeks. So, you have the cadets would would be first intake, and the cadets who would be second intake, they'd have to all be there together in order to keep the same numbers of cadets attending these courses each year. 

I still think its not gonna happen. Too much trouble. Might happen eventually, but I can't see it at the moment.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> I don't like it. You have 13 or 14 years olds, 3 weeks is plently long enough to be away from mommy and daddy. To properly teach this you're upping it to 6 weeks. *So, you have the cadets would would be first intake, and the cadets who would be second intake, they'd have to all be there together in order to keep the same numbers of cadets attending these courses each year. *
> 
> I still think its not gonna happen. Too much trouble. Might happen eventually, but I can't see it at the moment.



The part in bold is the major problem that I see that you have pointed out. ITL and ITI also have two different level requirements. It would be very hard to accomplish a merge like this.

What about a 6 week marksmanship course to advance on the knowledge of  Rifle Coach?


----------



## condor888000

Exactly. Which is why I think it won't be done in the near future.

Find that much range space and I say go for it. But you have to find the space. Connaught might handle it, but thats pretty much the only place I can even start to think of.


----------



## yoman

Connaught would probably be the only able to accept a new course like this. We could probably piggy back on the army cadet CLI marksman course somewhat (change the course accordingly). In creating a new course like this, it would be creating a new specialty in air cadets. Sort of like SI or AI.


----------



## condor888000

Ah, but is not CLI Marksman a very selective course? How much would they like it if we dropped a flight of air cadets on them? 

I think it would have to be run seperatly, unfortunate, but I can't see how it could be combined.


----------



## yoman

Rifle Coach is already run at Connaught and Penhold. The graduates of these courses can be the staff cadets of the new course (along with help from army cadets at first). When I said piggy back, I meant taking there curriculum and modifying it to our needs.

Penhold can be the second location of this course.


----------



## condor888000

I've been to Penhold. Last I heard ITRCC's range and classroom was the curling rink. Yes the curling rink. They don't have the range space.

And isn't CLI Marksman the Bisley exchange? You want to try and piggy back onto that?


----------



## yoman

Ok so scratch Penhold off the list. 

I said piggy back on to their curriculum, not the actual course. I don't know if CLI Marksman is the Bisley exchange. Any army cadet want to clarify?


----------



## Liu Steven

HAHAHA flying Squrl.....LOl


----------



## cadettrooper

C/WO Liu-2381 Fusiliers said:
			
		

> HAHAHA flying Squrl.....LOl



                                                           :threat:*** Squints eyes angrily ***


----------



## Sloaner

A bit of a history lesson ITLC and ITIC used to be one three week course, JLC.  We covered the same material from both courses in a three week time period, granted that was the 80's.  The seperation of these courses was to allow more focus and practice time in specific disciplines because too many people were returning to their units at the end of training with nkowledge but little practicle experience.  Personally, I preferred the combined course, but many years out and now as an officer, I can see the value of the two seperated streams.


----------



## PViddy

JLC 95 grad!

hahaha

PV


----------



## Krisz

Mhh.

I've got a bit of a question, here.

What exactly is the difference between ITIC and ITLC? I know that one teachs you to instruct, and one teachs you to be a leader, but aren't those two duties in essence the same thing? If you're a leader, you give orders - you *INSTRUCT* those under you on how to do things, when you want them done, and that sort of thing. As an instructor, you're more or less *IN CHARGE* of a class - leadership on a somewhat smaller basis. (I'm a graduate of ITLC, myself.)

I think that the two of them are pretty much the same course.

Feel free to rant at me, now.  

Cheers,
Krisz


----------



## Sloaner

I'll go you one better PVid, JLC 87.


----------



## yoman

Krisz said:
			
		

> Mhh.
> 
> I've got a bit of a question, here.
> 
> What exactly is the difference between ITIC and ITLC? I know that one teachs you to instruct, and one teachs you to be a leader, but aren't those two duties in essence the same thing? If you're a leader, you give orders - you *INSTRUCT* those under you on how to do things, when you want them done, and that sort of thing. As an instructor, you're more or less *IN CHARGE* of a class - leadership on a somewhat smaller basis. (I'm a graduate of ITLC, myself.)
> 
> I think that the two of them are pretty much the same course.
> 
> Feel free to rant at me, now.
> 
> Cheers,
> Krisz



ITIC teachers you how to teach a class of cadets. I have not been on ITIC myself, but I assume it covers lesson plans, the principles of teaching, gives you the opportunity to practice teaching  etc. I would assume it basically expands on level 3 IT (Instructional Techniques).


----------



## Krisz

True, Yoman.

In essence, they're different, I suppose.

I just believe that the two courses could be combined very successfully, and perhaps they should be- not necessarily even a 6 week course.
It's most likely difficult, (but wherein lies the pleasure in anything not difficult?,) but you could probably teach Instruction and Leadership hand in hand. Once again, JLC. I believe that it's difficult to be a good instructor unless you're a good leader, and vice versa. Being a good instructor doesn't mean knowing the topic - it means that when your pupils leave your class, THEY know the topic.

Cheers,
Krisz


----------



## yoman

The problem with combining ITL and ITI is that it would require more then 3 weeks to teach it properly. If you were to create a 'new' JLC course that's 6 weeks, it would mean less cadets can attend the course. Witch is something that you don't want. 

I do believe that they are going to change some courses. Its just a matter of what courses are affected.


----------



## Touchingthevoid

Greetings, I could not help but intervien, SLC or Senior Leaders Course covers ITLC and ITIC in six weeks. The primary difference between ITL and ITI is ITI prepares you to take instructional responsibilities in the squadron. ITL is more focused on leadership theories and procedures. Leadership procedure in taskings and what not. 

Dyma Khmel
Former Sgt 778 Banshee Squadron
ITAC
CRGS


----------



## Krisz

Heh, well.

I suppose all I'm saying is that IN ESSENCE they're the same. Yes, I know, in essence a lot of things are similar. But teaching and leadership don't fall that far apart from each other. But I see your point.

ITIC, (Teaching in general,) involves showing Cadets how to instruct.
ITLC, (or Leadership in general,) involves showing Cadets how to put that which they've learned from teachers to good use.

Make sense?

Cheers,
Krisz


----------



## cadettrooper

So whats new on the Air side?, anyone enjoy camp?, anyone looking forward to the new year?, let's hear it.........  


                                                                           *CAUTION*
                                                                   *IDLE CONVERSATION*


----------



## yoman

Trakalo said:
			
		

> *CAUTION*
> *IDLE CONVERSATION*



 ;D

Camp was good. I don't really like Bagotville all that much now, going to try and avoid it as much as possible. The beginning of the next training year is going to be interesting, lots of rumours going around.


----------



## cadettrooper

> ........The beginning of the next training year is going to be interesting, lots of rumours going around.



Rumors eh?


----------



## Krisz

Oh, rumours always float around.

It's Cadets, what do you honestly expect?

Cheers once more,
Krisz


----------



## cadettrooper

Krisz said:
			
		

> Oh, rumours always float around.
> 
> It's Cadets, what do you honestly expect?
> 
> Cheers once more,
> Krisz



HAHAHA ;D........... it's sad but true


----------



## Krisz

Not that this is by any means a good thing. All NCOs should do their best to nip these problems in the rear, and solve them before they're started - rumours, I have seen through experience, can harm a Squadron more then the truth.

Rumours = problems = more problems = ... you can see where that's going.

Cheers,
Krisz


----------



## HuntKenny

hey im new any 848ers?


----------



## Krisz

'lo, Hunt.

Not sure, to tell you the truth - you may well be the first.

Friendly advice, though...

-------------------------------------

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

-------------------------------------

Hereabouts, it's preferred that everyone uses capitals, grammar, proper punctuation - pretty much all the stuff that goes to Hell in a handbasket when you're typing with your buddies on messenger.

So... welcome to Army.Ca, start reading, and hopefully we have some more 848ers for you to chat with.
Failing that, bring them aboard.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## HuntKenny

i might be th3 first 848er? no. i see an 848er. i might me the second tho


----------



## Michael OLeary

HuntKenny,

STOP!

You posting syle is inappropriate.  This forum does not appreciate or allow the use of MSN style posting.  Please review the guidelines and these reference posts:

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Grammar and Sentence Structures - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31327.0.html


Mike 
Staff


----------



## HuntKenny

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> HuntKenny,
> 
> STOP!
> 
> You posting syle is inappropriate.  This forum does not appreciate or allow the use of MSN style posting.  Please review the guidelines and these reference posts:
> 
> Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html
> 
> FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412
> 
> MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html
> 
> Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446
> 
> Grammar and Sentence Structures - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31327.0.html
> 
> 
> sorry. im just a little tired today.


----------



## HuntKenny

I'm only a corporal and I can't wait to see what the new training year has in store for me and my squadron


----------



## yoman

HuntKenny said:
			
		

> I'm only a corporal and I can't wait to see what the new training year has in store for me and my squadron



Give it your all and have fun. 

I have been summoned on my summer holidays by cadets. It seems they want the drill team to go to Quebec City for some International Exchange drill thing. Can't wait!


----------



## HuntKenny

Yeah. I joined the drill team in level 1. i had no clue what to do. but i got used to it we didn't go to comp because the first aid team had a comp the exact same day. I hope that never happens again


----------



## cadettrooper

> 'lo, Hunt.
> 
> Not sure, to tell you the truth - you may well be the first.



Are you kidding me?, seeing as i've been here for almost two years............... 





			
				HuntKenny said:
			
		

> i might be th3 first 848er? no. i see an 848er. i might me the second tho


 hey there bud, nice too see another freindly onboard , welcome.


----------



## Krisz

Ahh, you beat me out Trakalo.

I'm a newbie to Army.Ca anyways.  :

So, what're you lot looking forward to in the new Cadet year?

Cheers,
Krisz


----------



## HuntKenny

hey guys.. I'm in a bit of a self discussion here.. I'm on the junior first aid team and our captain aged out to the Senior team. I got the second highest on the test scores and i want to know if I'm going to be the captain of next years junior team

                                                                                                :argument:


----------



## cadettrooper

HuntKenny said:
			
		

> hey guys.. I'm in a bit of a self discussion here.. I'm on the junior first aid team and our captain aged out to the Senior team. I got the second highest on the test scores and i want to know if I'm going to be the captain of next years junior team
> 
> :argument:


Well refresh my memory a bit here......who else was on the junior team this year?,   because most likely they will choose thier descision upon rank and age (unfortunately not scores), believe me i was on the team for three years and never got anywhere.............


----------



## HuntKenny

hello again sgt Trakalo fellow 848er  ther people on the team were ME 13 :king: Jordan Haley.13 Haley winning13/14 and ester kacey (no clue) but cprl ridout aged out of the junior soooooooo


----------



## Michael OLeary

HuntKenny said:
			
		

> hey guys.. I'm in a bit of a self discussion here.. I'm on the junior first aid team and our captain aged out to the Senior team. I got the second highest on the test scores and i want to know if I'm going to be the captain of next years junior team



Well, since no-one here will be making the decision, the definitive army.ca answer is ..... maybe.

Next question for the magic eight-ball?


----------



## HuntKenny

Thanks for the motivation because maybe is better than the answer i was thinkin about. Sometimes i dont think i get the job done on the first aid team. If i become captain though, i Will make sure to give it 100%!!! i even told that to the team


----------



## cadettrooper

HuntKenny said:
			
		

> hello again Sgt Trakalo fellow 848er  ther people on the team were ME 13 :king: Jordan Haley.13 Haley winning13/14 and ester kacey (no clue) but cprl ridout aged out of the junior soooooooo



from the looks of this years teammembers, I'm going to say you've got the best chance of them all. but like everything else in this world (unfortunately) there's no guaranteeing anything.........but you'll get it this year ;D


----------



## HuntKenny

Thanks for the motivation, I really appreciate it. If i become captain i will give it my all to make the team succeed  :king: :king:


                                                                 for the first aid team!!


----------



## Krisz

Deciding who's in Command is always a hassle. 

One reason that I heard from a good friend why:
You want to give the Command to someone responsible, someone who can do a good job - someone who's proven themself to be a good leader. But at the same time, if you give Command to that same person, another person is thinking the exact same thing about this 'proven' NCO anyways. So, chances are he'll end up in Command of two things... then three. And unless he has the sense to say no, all it'll do is turn the once-lively and once-brilliant NCO into a burnt-out stressed husk.

Just my twopence,
Krisz


----------



## PViddy

> hey guys.. I'm in a bit of a self discussion here.. I'm on the junior first aid team and our captain aged out to the Senior team. I got the second highest on the test scores and i want to know if I'm going to be the captain of next years junior team



Does your staff know that you are actually interested in the position ? send a memo up the chain explaining that you are applying for the position and why you should get it, take the initiative, show that you want he job.  
Although Army.ca has a great pool of people and resources, it doesn't (to my knowledge) have a fortune teller on board.

regards,

PV


----------



## HuntKenny

thanks, but i already told the coach that i would be a good captain next year. I just hope i get the position because i was the #2 almost the entire team year. When i first joined, I was the #4, next week i was the #3 and for a couple weeks i was the #3 until i took the course.. Ive been #2 ever since  Maybe I'm not ready for the captain spot. Maybe they will leave me as #2 because now the captains gone, I'm the best member of the Junior team... maybe


----------



## Burrows

While eagerness is appreciated, be careful not to become overzealous.  Telling your coach you would be a good captain shouldn't be done, as you don't know that.  Saying you'd try your best to help the team in the next year just might be though.


----------



## HuntKenny

well true, but After the one millionth thought about it  I honestly don't think that i am ready for the captain position of the first aid team. I will probably stay the #2 for the next year or so. I'll make sure to tell the forums when the team starts in January if i got it or not


----------



## yoman

Don't under estimate your own abilities either. Good luck with what ever you decide to pursue.


----------



## brisebois109

I just retired from air cadets as a FSGT and am now an army reserve eme officer and next year I am going reg force as an aere officer all I can say is that cadets is one of the best programs that I ever joined


----------



## HuntKenny

My sisters were Warrant officers when they aged out. Now, everyone knows that they, Infact were my sisters, I think that might of changed the way some senior cadets thought about me, Not in a negative way though. On a more personal note, I would like to introduce you to the newest addition to my family, Baby Cooper Franklin Kenny. Born August 24Th at 2:30 in the morning. 6 pounds 5 ounces. Welcome to the world Cooper   from your big brother, Me!!


----------



## Krisz

Congratulations.

Have fun dealing with him ten years from now... know I'm having fun with my little brother.  :

Cheers,
Krisz


----------



## HuntKenny

Krisz said:
			
		

> Congratulations.
> 
> Have fun dealing with him ten years from now... know I'm having fun with my little brother.  :
> 
> Cheers,
> Krisz



Hes just 4 days old now, He is so small and he cries rivers


----------



## Krisz

So, Air Cadets about and around, how's everyone's year kicked off?

My Squadron had a Bush Exercise/Field Exercise (whatever you wish to call it) this past weekend... was quite enjoyable. They segregated us Seniors from the Junior Cdts, and more or less we spent the weekend doing practical leadership training/teamwork building. I'm defintely looking forward to this year.

Cheers,
Krisz


----------



## cadettrooper

My squadron started things off with a NCO Training weekend(similar to a live-in), in which we went over all the necessary leadership and instruction techniques, (I.E.... lesson plans and stuff). we all got assigned classes and tasks for the year ( i was given 28 classes! ). so all-in-all things look quite promising for the new year.


----------



## yoman

Krisz said:
			
		

> So, Air Cadets about and around, how's everyone's year kicked off?



Looking great. Lots of things to do so far.


----------



## sgt_mandal

Well well well...it's been a long while since i've posted in this forum...alas, i am no longer an air cadet..rather...a former air cadet lol...yay uottawa!


----------



## pinkbug

Congrats to the new baby!
4 days old ... still crying rivers and making no mistakes yet.

You should be nice to him. He might become your CO one day.


----------



## yoman

mandal said:
			
		

> Well well well...it's been a long while since i've posted in this forum...alas, i am no longer an air cadet..rather...a former air cadet lol...yay uottawa!



Are you going to become a CI at one of the Ottawa units?


----------



## sgt_mandal

Don't think so. Either the reserves, or a normal civvy type job...blek


----------



## HuntKenny

848 recently had a change of CO parade it was my first, and hopefully last, it wasn't hard but having to remember all my flag party drill was kind of a challenge, I was nearly out of step one time


----------



## cadettrooper

HuntKenny said:
			
		

> 848 recently had a change of CO parade it was my first, and hopefully last, it wasn't hard but having to remember all my flag party drill was kind of a challenge, I was nearly out of step one time



HAHAHA.......your lucky Huntkenny ;D, you weren't around for the other 5 CoC Ceremonies in the past three years......


----------



## yoman

My CO just announced to my unit that there will be a new new rank introduced to air cadets. This new rank will be F/Cpl. I am not sure when they are implementing this rank but I will try to find out. 

Should be interesting.


----------



## Burrows

...Flight Corporal?  You've gotta be kidding me.


----------



## yoman

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> ...Flight Corporal?  You've gotta be kidding me.



I wish I were... :'(

They could of at least picked M/Cpl.


----------



## Krisz

Wow.

That's all I can say...

Ridiculous, anyone?

Chaps


----------



## condor888000

Seconded.


----------



## cadettrooper

yoman said:
			
		

> My CO just announced to my unit that there will be a new new rank introduced to air cadets. This new rank will be F/Cpl. I am not sure when they are implementing this rank but I will try to find out.
> 
> Should be interesting.


----------



## sgt_mandal

ha I chose a good time to bug out


----------



## condor888000

mandal said:
			
		

> ha I chose a good time to bug out



Seconded. I even buggered off before the medals were issued.


----------



## PViddy

> My CO just announced to my unit that there will be a new new rank introduced to air cadets. This new rank will be F/Cpl. I am not sure when they are implementing this rank but I will try to find out.
> 
> Should be interesting.




Uhhh.........I would be highly interested as to where your CO heard this.  Unless you are mistaken and your CO meant a new appointment being introduced to you particular Sqn. (ie a duty Cpl.) not a nation wide rank change.  elaboration is appreciated.


regards

PV


----------



## condor888000

From what I understand, as part of the new national standards that are SUPPOSED to come out in the not so distant future, a rank will be added. This could still be a rumour, but I have heard it from Yoman, as well as from another cadet in a position of authority with another unit. Their CO's relayed it to each. So, it could be a big rumour, or there may be something new in the future.

 Personally, I think it is likely happening, but I'll wait for the CATO before I'm sure.


----------



## PViddy

News to central region, like many things in the cadet movement, i'll believe it when i see it.  When and if i find somthing written, i will post an update.

regards,

PV


----------



## condor888000

yoman said:
			
		

> But I *drought* my CO would embarrass herself in telling 165 cadets plus there parents if it wasn't true.



How does a lack of water come into this here? ??? 

Silly editor, not fast enough to stop me....


----------



## yoman

Way to correct me on msn then post it on army...


----------



## condor888000

You asked for it. You should have asked BEFORE posting, c'mon....


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> You asked for it. You should have asked BEFORE posting, c'mon....



I thought the spell check was correct until I re-read my post after submitting. Then I saw drought and asked you how to spell it. 

A lack of water would be pretty bad though...  ;D


----------



## condor888000

Tsk tsk. Gotta catch it that first time. Other wise the misunderstanding could have caused a rush on bottled water don'tcha know.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Tsk tsk. Gotta catch it that first time. Other wise the misunderstanding could have caused a rush on bottled water don'tcha know.



Don't you mean the bottled water that comes in a glass bottle?


----------



## condor888000

Nah, not in Quebec tonight. Otherwise, you'd have it right my friend.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Nah, not in Quebec tonight. Otherwise, you'd have it right my friend.



This is where we stop if we know what's good for us. 

To MSN!!!


----------



## condor888000

Seconded.


----------



## Burrows

...I don't really expect THAT much intelligence...this is the Air Cadet Thread after all.


----------



## condor888000

Hey. You want me to come after you in the glider again? I'll do it. I really will.


----------



## yoman

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> ...I don't really expect THAT much intelligence...this is the Air Cadet Thread after all.



Thanks Kyle we appreciate your love and support.   

Perhaps we should bare condor from sending you pm's from now on.  ;D


----------



## condor888000

Hey. You're target number two now. I'll drop a......Taylor Trophy on you! That'll fix you.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Hey. You're target number two now. I'll drop a......Taylor Trophey on you! That'll fix you.



Sorry, we've already been bombarded with it 2 years in a row now.


----------



## condor888000

Well I'll drop something larger, and more likely to crack your skull then. How about your ego?


----------



## yoman

My head is made of reinforced titanium, sorry.


----------



## condor888000

Don't worry, that ego all 632's seem to have has no problem getting through that stuff.  Now, if it was just a pilot's ego we'd be having problems....

See what you got us back into Kyle? Shame on you.....


----------



## yoman

I'm hoping to join that pilot club, does that count?


----------



## condor888000

Uh, no. You see, even a pilot can be crushed under a 632's ego, so you're pretty much screwed either way.


----------



## Burrows

Geeze.  This thread has gotten quite off topic.  Silly air cadets, always giving me a reason to lock things. :


----------



## condor888000

AH HA! The lobbying Kyle worked. Sweet 8)


----------



## HuntKenny

My My! 5 CoC's in the last three years! My sister must have been WO for one of those


----------



## cadettrooper

HuntKenny said:
			
		

> My My! 5 CoC's in the last three years! My sister must have been WO for one of those



Ya 1 of them i think........


----------



## PViddy

It won't happen.  They are still trying to fully implement cadet.net and Fortress, and that's been years! I'll keep looking for anything written down.

PV


----------



## yoman

Unless they've already been working on it for a while now. I just want to see it on paper sometime soon.


----------



## HuntKenny

Well... The captain of the first aid team is undecided  I just hope i get it. 


                                       Go 848 Drill team


----------



## PViddy

Well Yoman,

As promised, after looking into this new rank, i am just starting to hear some ramblings here in central region.  They are introducing a new rank at an attempt for better retention amongst the younger cadets.  Apparently studies have been done blah blah, and younger cadets want quick, accelerated progress (so LAC to FCpl will become "gimme" ranks), whereas the Sgt. and up rank will require more work and will have assigned, national requirements.  Yes, i am still in awe, personally i think "Flight Corporal" sounds kind of....odd but hey, what can you do and no i still have not seen anything on paper, so i guess you can still consider this unofficial info.

The level 1 program has been completely redesigned and they are trialing it with 2 units in Central Region (including mine), i am sure other levels are not far behind.  That's all i know for now, but i post any progress including how the new level 1 looks (if i can).


regards

PV


----------



## condor888000

From what I understand the new level 1 program will be put into effect nation wide next Sept, with a re-write of basic coming up for summer 2008. Level 2 will be redone for Sept 2008, with level 2 courses summer 2009, etc.

Should be interesting. I may have to come back as a CI and see what its like.


----------



## PViddy

They will also be cahnging some of the promotion requirements, that is, being able to be promoted more than once in a year.  as it stands right now, promotion to a rank requires that you have a certain amount of time in your current rank yet you can only be promoted once every training year.

regards,

PV


----------



## yoman

How much of a change is there in the level 1 programme from what you have seen so fare? 

They have officially cancelled the Photo Tech course and ATC has been renamed to Advanced Aviation Technology - Airport Operation Course. The course material is supposedly different too. Seems the changes are finally coming into affect.

http://www.cadets.net/est/aircad/intro_e.asp


----------



## PViddy

We havn't received the package yet, but it is on the way.  Since, in level 1, you learn the rank structure, maybe it will have a picture of this new rank.

regards

PV


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Should be interesting. I may have to come back as a CI and see what its like.



Like that's going to happen...  



			
				PViddy said:
			
		

> We havn't received the package yet, but it is on the way.  Since, in level 1, you learn the rank structure, maybe it will have a picture of this new rank.



I gather your teaching the current recruits the old level 1 until the "package" arrives? It would be interesting seeing a change in curriculum on the go.


----------



## condor888000

yoman said:
			
		

> Like that's going to happen...



I know, scary thought eh?


----------



## PViddy

> I gather your teaching the current recruits the old level 1 until the "package" arrives? It would be interesting seeing a change in curriculum on the go.




Ya, AFAIK they just want us to go through it first, not teach it, then forward our comments, things we would change etc. , like a book review.


regards,

PV


----------



## sgt_mandal

I'm hearing rumours that they're phazing out CHAP...please tell me thats not true...


----------



## coq

I used to be in the Air Cadets a very very very long time ago! hehe ( From 1983 to 1988 )
I was with the 314 SQN, located in Grand Falls, NB Canada. Final rank was WO 1st class.

I've had the chance to meet fellow Cadets from across Canada.
If you attended any summer courses at the AFB Greenwood, NS during those summers, I was there.


----------



## yoman

mandal said:
			
		

> I'm hearing rumours that they're phazing out CHAP...please tell me thats not true...



Perhaps modified. I've heard a little bit of talk about that, but nothing concrete or precise.


----------



## cadettrooper

so is anyone's Squadron doing anything exciting for the rememberance day long weekend?


----------



## yoman

Going to a local Remembrance Day parade, maybe two. Going to be doing the school Remembrance Day ceremony's also.

Wanted to go to the down-town ceremony's  but my unit doesn't do those.


----------



## cadettrooper

well my squadrons holding a huge annual multi-squadron Live-in from Friday to Monday. just about all the squadrons from here on the island will be attending (it's like a mini summer camp), so It should be eventful...........
        
           even more fun is that I'll be doing a "Senior" staff position this year......... ;D


----------



## surgite-AC

Hi I just joined Air Cadets about 3 1/2 months ago my squadron is 856 Squadron. I found this foum and signed up, so i guess anther Air Cadet on the list ;D


My squadron is doing the local rememberance day parade but thats not really exiting :boring:. Our sqadron won the G. Westman trophy for top squadron in Ontario 2006, and our squadron has only been up for 7 years. Our CO Mjr. Blight has been our CO for the whole time our squadron has been up and she is stepping down on the 9th.  :'(
Anyways just thought i'd say hi c ya.


----------



## Rocketryan

Anyone from 121 Red Arrows??

Anyways. My squadron(121) is doing local Remembrance Day Parade in our Squadrons City (I'm from a town nearby) and we're doing something on Friday.I think it's a dinner for the veterans.
I personally am doing something with the wreaths(So one of my Sgt. says)

And that's my story.


----------



## HuntKenny

Trakalo said:
			
		

> well my squadrons holding a huge annual multi-squadron Live-in from Friday to Monday. just about all the squadrons from here on the island will be attending (it's like a mini summer camp), so It should be eventful...........
> 
> even more fun is that I'll be doing a "Senior" staff position this year......... ;D


 Trakalo, You've never been more right. I know I am as stoked as EVER for the live in. :blotto: being a CPRL at one of those for the first time will be fun for me


----------



## cadettrooper

HuntKenny said:
			
		

> Trakalo, You've never been more right. I know I am as stoked as EVER for the live in. :blotto: being a CPRL at one of those for the first time will be fun for me



well it should be fun for "everyone" this year :


----------



## HuntKenny

Hey trakalo, good live in eh? The corporals of 848 at the "meeting" got absolutely hammered from each direction. They said the CO has ideas of promoting only a few cadets. Talk about ROASTED . I also heard one of our sergeants whispering that CPRL is going to become a "Gimme" rank. I knew it was going to happen sooner or later. :threat:


----------



## Burrows

1) Its CPL not CRPL.

Corporal was set to become a gimmie rank a long time ago.


----------



## cadettrooper

HuntKenny said:
			
		

> Hey trakalo, good live in eh? The corporals of 848 at the "meeting" got absolutely hammered from each direction. They said the CO has ideas of promoting only a few cadets. Talk about ROASTED .



ya i heard about that........................... :


----------



## yoman

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Corporal was set to become a gimmie rank a long time ago.



That it was.

If its only starting to happen to you guys now then count yourself lucky.


----------



## HuntKenny

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> 1) Its CPL not CRPL.
> 
> Corporal was set to become a gimmie rank a long time ago.


 Ar, I do the CPL or CPRL both ways  i know i applied for CPL.is it only gimmie sometimes?


----------



## condor888000

No. Its Cpl.


----------



## Burrows

Who APPLIES for a promotion?  Tooting the horn much?

 or no , it is Cpl, not CRPL. If you say Cpl, I will call you Corporal. If you say CRPL I *WILL* call you Crapple.


----------



## condor888000

Or just crap. Yeah we'll stick with crap. Remember, Cpl. Not Crpl.


----------



## Rocketryan

I just had a camp information night tonight.

I want SLC

The age requirement is to be 15 and a half (1/2) by March 2Xth(X=Unknown Number)(so its between 20 and 29)

Since my Birthday is on October 14th, I am not old enough by like 10-15-20 days...I couldn't believe it.

Anybody know why you have to be a certain age by March instead of other camps where you have to be a certain age by June???

Also, Would there be anyway of contacting the people who make the decision on who goes to SLC and who doesn't? Because I want to be able to convince them to judge me by who I am as a Cadet, not how old I am. Its only like 10-15 days,I'm getting the impression that since your parents didn't do something like 10-15 days earlier, you get...disappointed 15 years later when you can't go to the summer camp you wanted.

If anyone has any advice, It would be appreciated


----------



## condor888000

Apply and see what happens?

Bitching won't solve a thing. However, your birthday may be reasonably close. So you really might as well apply and give it a shot.


----------



## yoman

They obviously have a age requirement for a reason. Seeing as your birthday is pretty close to the deadline, you might have a case or you may not. I know that if you were at my squadron, you would probably not be going to SLC this year. You still have many more years in cadets, don't worry about it.

Try applying for ITLC or ITIC if you haven't done those course's already.


----------



## HuntKenny

A quick question from the "noob".... me :blotto: is it possible to go to navy league and then to air cadets?


----------



## yoman

HuntKenny said:
			
		

> A quick question from the "noob".... me :blotto: is it possible to go to navy league and then to air cadets?



I`m not sure what you mean. 

Are you asking if it is possible to be part of the Navy League and Air Cadets at the same time? Or if you can quit the Navy League and then go to Air Cadets. The answer is yes if you want to go from the Navy League to Air Cadets.


----------



## CILady

Kyle, in our squadron, you have to apply for all promotions, including Corporal.  LAC is automatic.

We have a pretty intense promotion process.  You attend a briefing session, complete an application form, and submit it and a narrative stating what benefit promoting you will have for the squadron, and at the senior ranks, you also submit a complete plan for an event, including a Warning Order, an Ops Order and including all research.  There is then a test, which you have to pass with at least 75%, then a drill test, then an interview in front of at least two people.  Once that is complete, the staff meet to discuss each application.  The final decision belongs with the CO.

We get some really good packages, some not so good and some people just don't want to do the work, so they don't apply.  Works for us.


----------



## CILady

I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but I do not want my email to be available to everyone here.  Can someone tell me how to alter my profile so it is not visible?  I have tried "hide" but it doesn't work.  Thank you.


----------



## Burrows

When I view your profile your email displays _in italics_.  When your email is hidden it will still be visible to you (account owner) and mebers of the directing staff (Moderators and Admins).  Nobody else will see your email.


----------



## CILady

Thanks, Kyle.  I finally figured it out.


----------



## yoman

CILady said:
			
		

> Kyle, in our squadron, you have to apply for all promotions, including Corporal.  LAC is automatic.



Its like that at my squadron too. Unfortunately, they are changing the promotion process so that its no longer like that.

It has its pros and cons.


----------



## CILady

I think it's the best way to do it.  Everything is open and above board, and when a parent complains, we can say the decision was made based on performance, which is true.  The only drawback is that cadets who do very well on interviews and tests have an edge, but we also consider weekly performance, and if their weekly performance is bad based on known indicators, they will be mentored, and promoted the next time.


----------



## Burrows

It works in a sense, but that is provided there is more to go on than just some application form.  Writing essays (which I have heard of being done) is neither practical nor a good judge.


----------



## CILady

The narrative is only part of the final score.  The interview has the greatest score.  As a former parent, I think it is a very fair process.   My son was passed over for promotion more than once, but I never had an issue with it because of the process.


----------



## yoman

Having interviews for every rank would not be very practical in large units (like mine). When you would have around 50 cadets to interview for the rank of corporal then it would take forever. 

My unit used to not consider you for promotion if you did not have your promotion test in and/or your narrative.  

Current promotion criteria at my unit http://www.cadets.net/est/632aviation/downloads/Promotion_Criteria.doc


----------



## CILady

Actually, interviews are totally doable in large squadrons.  How big is yours?  One south of here has more than 150 cadets and does interviews at all levels.

Your promotion criteria are interesting, and thanks for sharing them.  We don't consider anyone for promotion if they are missing any of the components either.


----------



## yoman

We currently have 185 cadets on paper. 

We have a hard time finding time for practice interviews for senior camps. I just don't see it happening at my unit when they role out the revised promotion process in December.


----------



## CILady

That's too bad.  We often find out about how cadets handle difficult questions, and what their long term aspirations are, during the interview process.  We usually hold the interviews on our Admin night, not a regular training night, but cadets must be in uniform.


----------



## CaNaDiAn_GhOsT

I was in cadets for 5 years. I left as a Level 5 Cpl. (I got demoted in lvl3 for lying about a questionable fire-pickett act) I served 4 years with the 15 Medicine Hat and then 1 year with the 34 Sabre (Regina) sqn. I wuz teaching lvl's 2-4 in Regina. All of my promotions were delayed due to moving issues.

My file has been opened for SALH Reserve Unit.


----------



## yoman

Last Friday I was fortunate enough attended a portion of the Air Cadet League Convention in Ottawa. There they showed us the picture of the new rank (Flight Corporal  : ). Seems like its happening for sure. 
They also talked about the Cadet Program Update. They mentioned that there will be less drill classes in the new program. All the cadets who were there (including junior cadets) made it very clear to them that we do not want drill to be cut back. He also said that in the future the classes will be more hands on (IE: For a a subject that's supposed to last 4 classes, there would be 1 lecture class and 3 hands on classes).

The officer in charge of supply in cadets came up to us and asked us what part of the uniform could be improved. All the cadets there told them that the new boots sucked and to bring back the old style. He seemed to listen to us.

You can also expect to see move civilian organizations providing training (summer and regional) to air cadets.


----------



## PViddy

From what i have seen, the new level 1 program also confirms those things.  I am interested in what the new rank would look like however.

Regards,

PV


----------



## yoman

Same thing as Flight Sergeant minus a chevron.


----------



## PViddy

That's what i figured.

PV


----------



## HuntKenny

Its funny because some cadets in my squadron think it is a lie when i talk about flight corporal. Newbies. :


----------



## yoman

The Cadet Program Update has been delayed to Fall 2008.



> CPU documents, originally scheduled for release in Feb 07, will be now be sent to Corps and Squadrons in Fall 07 for implementation in Sep 08.
> Corps/Squadrons will conduct updated 1st year training starting in Sep 08.
> 
> Operational demands on DND/CF directorates are preventing them from meeting the production requirements for the CPU training materials and documents. In essence, they can’t get produced within a reasonable time. As a result, there will be a delay of the CPU roll-out.



http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/QandACPUDelay_e.pdf

I don't know if this is a good thing or bad thing. Ah well I'll wait and see.


----------



## HuntKenny

I have to decide camps, ITL or ITIC   ??? I just dont know


----------



## Rocketryan

My last camp was ITIC. If you want a CHALLENGING CAMP. Go to ITIC. My flight won best flight AND we won Drill Comp.
Also, If your going to TACSTC, you get air conditioned trailers that you have classes in.

however

If your flight staff want you guys to do well they will yell at you.


A really great Course though, you basically learn how to teach.


----------



## yoman

HuntKenny said:
			
		

> I have to decide camps, ITL or ITIC   ??? I just dont know



ITIC. Learning to instruct properly is pretty important.


----------



## condor888000

ITLC, learning the basics of leadership is just as, if not more important. Can't instruct if you don't have respect. Hard to get respect if you don't know how to lead. 

....and also because Yoman has to be wrong.


----------



## yoman

Condor.... See what happens when I leave for a while? 

ITIC would of been so much more usefull to me then ITL was. Everything they taught us in ITL minus a few little things I already knew. I would of much preferred spending that time practicing teaching, something that I find myself doing more of lately.


----------



## condor888000

That my friend is why you have mutuals to do in level 4. ITIC is not required, ITLC can be useful if taken by the proper cadets. 

Think about it, when would ITIC ideally be taken? Not before level 3, as you have none of the basics for the course as well as no need for it. After level 3 perhaps, but then you will be sitting in your level 4 IT class bored out of your mind due to the course. Not to mention that from my understanding, its pretty much level 4 IT, but in more depth. If thats the case, it makes more sense to take it post level 4, when you will be instructing. But by that point in time cadets are doing 6 weeks on course or staffing. So really, it has no point in time where it offers an effective choice. 

ITLC on the other hand is wonderful for a advanced cadet to take between level 2 and 3 or a more average paced cadet to take between levels 3 and 4. A advanced cadet can take back the knowledge and help themselves advance quickly while an average cadet can use it to make that big jump from Cpl to Sgt. In my opinion, really ITL is a more useful course on the whole.


----------



## medaid

yoman said:
			
		

> The officer in charge of supply in cadets came up to us and asked us what part of the uniform could be improved. All the cadets there told them that the new boots sucked and to bring back the old style. He seemed to listen to us.



Hmm...I doubt he'll be able to do much for the Cadets Yoman, as the boots are a CF issued item, these are the new style of boots that we have adopted, and thus these are the only styles available now. Unless there are stocks of the old stuff somewhere. Besides, VIBRAM soles are more comfortable then the old two piece sole IMO. Another interesting thing is the F/Cpl rank...wow...times have changed LOL. Back when I was a cadet...a LONG time ago, these things would've been unfathomable. But I guess it only makes sense to reflect the proper ranks within the Forces, as F/Cpl would be on par with the C/MCpl of the Army Cadets and something else (cant recall right now) of the Sea Cadets. 

I've always felt that there was a rather large leap for Cpls when they were promoted and stuffed into a Sgts' position. Most of them werent ready. At least a F/Cpl would give them the chance to experience some leadership at a higher level prior to being given their third chevron minus tudor, and assume flight sergeant duties.


----------



## yoman

I already sit threw my level 4 classes bored out of my mind. Nothing much would change there.  ;D

Condor, you seem to know so much of the course when you haven't even done it.   Out of all the stuff that I learned at ITLC, I knew about 75% of it already. For me, it would of been more advantageous to have taken ITIC. 



			
				MedTech said:
			
		

> Hmm...I doubt he'll be able to do much for the Cadets Yoman, as the boots are a CF issued item, these are the new style of boots that we have adopted, and thus these are the only styles available now. Unless there are stocks of the old stuff somewhere. Besides, VIBRAM soles are more comfortable then the old two piece sole IMO.



I definitely agree that the new boots are more comfortable then the old style boots. I don't have a pair of the new boots so I can't comment too much on them. Everything I know about them is from the junior cadets telling me and me trying on a pair for a couple of minutes.  

I agree F/Cpl is a good thing. Its just most of us don't like the name. A lot of us would prefer M/Cpl. Ideally, I would rather have a rank structure identical to the CF.


----------



## condor888000

yoman said:
			
		

> I already sit threw my level 4 classes bored out of my mind. Nothing much would changed there.  ;D


 Then your instructors aren't keeping you interested. Their fault.


			
				yoman said:
			
		

> Condor, you seem to know so much of the course when you haven't even done it.


Very true, however I did have the experience of being Flt 2IC as well as Flt Comd and observed the cadets who had taken each, as well when I was working in Trg I knew which cadets I could trust to do a class on a short time frame. Those with ITIC weren't on my list, they just didn't have the skills despite what they may have thought. I noticed that they seemed to just have a harder time overall and those who had only done IT throughout level 3 and 4 seemed to be better instructors. 


			
				yoman said:
			
		

> Out of all the stuff that I learned at ITLC, I knew about 75% of it already. For me, it would of been more advantageous to have taken ITIC.


Which is why I pointed out that for the right cadet ITLC is a great course, I suppose you weren't the right cadet. As well, I'm sure for the right cadet ITIC is a great course as well, I just haven't met any of these cadets.


----------



## yoman

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Then your instructors aren't keeping you interested. Their fault.



No its mine, I'm in (also in previous years) optional activities that teach me just about all the course material in level 4. Also, ITLC did help with me knowing some of the 404 stuff being taught. IE: SMEAC 



			
				condor888000 said:
			
		

> Very true, however I did have the experience of being Flt 2IC as well as Flt Comd and observed the cadets who had taken each, as well when I was working in Trg I knew which cadets I could trust to do a class on a short time frame. Those with ITIC weren't on my list, they just didn't have the skills despite what they may have thought. I noticed that they seemed to just have a harder time overall and those who had only done IT throughout level 3 and 4 seemed to be better instructors. Which is why I pointed out that for the right cadet ITLC is a great course, I suppose you weren't the right cadet. As well, I'm sure for the right cadet ITIC is a great course as well, I just haven't met any of these cadets.



That's unfortunate, I know an ITIC grad who is an excellent cadet and role model.


----------



## hornet13

It is great to see such discussion and information sharing amongst us as cadets. It would also be great to see that such information that we are passing along to each other is correct and factual.

There have been many discussions in regards to the Flight Corporal rank - it is interesting to see how this information has been dissiminated. One thing that must be remembered and taken into account with anything for the cadet program, as my CO says as well - is believe it when you see it! She says and cautions us all the time - since she knows we talk to each other - that Often times an idea will be pitched , however, the time that the idea is pitched and thought about, and discused ad agreed on - the original version compared to the final version may be very very different. Talking about the new rank of Flight Corporal is great - shows the enthusiasm, however, talking about whether or not current Cpl's will be grandfathered or not, this information is still unknown....and I find that the Officers at my squadron don't really know - when you ask them a question they are very tight lipped about it....

Also, a word to the caution - everything you write can be traced.....and I am sure that certain COs would find it very interesting that they are being named and mentioned that they have said something...when I am part of the same squadron and I know that they have really said nothing. 

My CO has only ever said - wait and see, there will be a directive on it - and when it comes out in its final version that is when it will be announced officially.

Sorry to bust the bubble - I just don't like to see my CO being named for saying things when she has always tried to not get us excited about stuff until we see it and know the final decision....remember the band incident we had and we thought we won first...she said to not get excited until the final scores are tallied....and that they review the marks officially...and look what happened - we were crushed and came in third....

632 Phoenix-Telesat Squadron


----------



## yoman

PM Inbound hornet13.


----------



## kayla748

I think that Fcpl might be a good thing. I mean, I underwent a major change in the sqn when I became a lv. 4 Sgt (from of course, a lv 3 cpl). This rank should help prepare other Cpls for the responsibilities of Sgt. This has been a very popular topic on www.cadet-world.com as well. You guys should join us over there....lots of stuff to look at! Go air cadets!


Sgt Kayla Sheppard
842 bomber RCACS
G.F.W, NL


----------



## Rocketryan

I was on Cadet world but I never used it alot and now I forget the username


On Flight Corporal topic, I also think it is a good idea, I'm a level 4 Corporal, and I'm seeing level 2's say to me that they don't need to listen to me because they're a corporal too. (Funny how they still listen to me anyways)

So a Flight Corporal would be basically showing, that they have alot more experience at being a corporal than they do.


----------



## HuntKenny

Well, First aid team practice was a few nights ago. And there was a loop in the rules, for ST John, the old captain can participate, but in MILITARY first aid, he cannot, puts him and i in a awkward position. Why is this possible :-\


----------



## cadettrooper

whaa? who's the old captain? maybe osborne just wants him because he's experienced?


----------



## HuntKenny

Trakalo said:
			
		

> whaa? who's the old captain? maybe osborne just wants him because he's experienced?



its Sgt Ridout, Oh my! what a technicality!


----------



## cadettrooper

HuntKenny said:
			
		

> its Sgt Ridout



HAHAHAHA............. ;D


----------



## LordOsborne

So just a quick question for you guys who are in the know.. I was in cadets a few years back before joining the reserves. This new F/Cpl rank seems like an interesting move. Are they going to delete the F/Sgt rank and convert it to the WO style badge, in keeping with making the Air Cadet rank structure more CF-current?

btw, i'm not related to the Osborne family of CIC personnel working with 848.


----------



## cadettrooper

LordOsborne said:
			
		

> Are they going to delete the F/Sgt rank and convert it to the WO style badge, in keeping with making the Air Cadet rank structure more CF-current?



HA! i wish......... :


(but you never know it might happen...... eventually)


----------



## yoman

LordOsborne said:
			
		

> So just a quick question for you guys who are in the know.. I was in cadets a few years back before joining the reserves. This new F/Cpl rank seems like an interesting move. Are they going to delete the F/Sgt rank and convert it to the WO style badge, in keeping with making the Air Cadet rank structure more CF-current?
> 
> btw, i'm not related to the Osborne family of CIC personnel working with 848.



As far as I know, no they are not. But anything is possible.


----------



## Burrows

Silly air cadets, always having to be different. ;D


----------



## condor888000

Look who's talking, where exactly do you wear your rank badges again?


----------



## Burrows

On our sleeves just like you.


----------



## HuntKenny

Trakalo said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA............. ;D



Thats not funny!! :threat:


----------



## condor888000

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> On our sleeves just like you.



And which sleeve now?


----------



## Burrows

the RIGHT one   pun intended, flyboy.


----------



## cadettrooper

HuntKenny said:
			
		

> Thats not funny!! :threat:




Ya it is, its's pretty funny................


----------



## HuntKenny

Trakalo said:
			
		

> Ya it is, its's pretty funny................



again. no it isnt.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

I hope this is not going to be a seesaw conversation between you two....


----------



## HuntKenny

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I hope this is not going to be a seesaw conversation between you two....



No, something makes me think we will both solve it on Tuesday


----------



## yoman

Regionals are done. And no condor I did not fail again this year...

Now all I have to do is wait till march to see if I get power.


----------



## condor888000

Good job. Mark?


----------



## CILady

Yoman, how many slots does your squadron get?

Good luck.


----------



## yoman

CILady said:
			
		

> Yoman, how many slots does your squadron get?
> 
> Good luck.



5 cadets may go to the regional selection. A max of 4 cadets may get the camp at my squadron however. 



			
				condor888000 said:
			
		

> Good job. Mark?



Not as good as it could of been unfortunately. My interview on the other hand was awesome.


----------



## CILady

Our squadron doesn't have any candidates this year.   I hope you are successful.


----------



## Krisz

Hah, things are still same old around here it seems.

I've been away for a while - how's everyone doing? Seems that everyone's well into applications for the Flight Program. (Trying out for Glider myself.)

Cheers


----------



## HuntKenny

yay! I got ITL, but a first year cadet also got ITL. it is OK because he is my friend. But he is an AC, why not go to basic instead for ITL?


----------



## CILady

Did he start this year as an older recruit?  Perhaps the staff thought he had good leadership potential.


----------



## Rocketryan

You found out what camp you got ALREADY?!?!

I found out my previous 2 camps in May or something.

ITLC should be good, but I still suggest taking ITIC sometime in the Future


----------



## Krisz

Interesting that he should get that as a first year Cadet.

Like CILady said though, if he started off when he was older, the Staff might've given him the jump up because they thought he could handle it. It's always good to have trained older Cadets - otherwise junk shalt happen, and if that happens when you have nobody to step in and take control... even worse junk shalt happen.


----------



## HuntKenny

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> You found out what camp you got ALREADY?!?!
> 
> I found out my previous 2 camps in May or something.
> 
> ITLC should be good, but I still suggest taking ITIC sometime in the Future



yeah. my squadron likes to announce camps a little early. a little, really early.


----------



## wartide

Ahhh... Air Cadets...... the good old days  ;D before I started worrying myself with a career... Now going ArmO on CEOTP   Was with 585 Rideau ACSqn, Staff at Blackdown 2004, TACSTC 2005.   Any of you that know of my former sqn, or staffed at either CTC, PM me, it's good to hear from you guys.


----------



## cadettrooper

So who's done there selection board review's yet? 
We (Vancouver Island) just had ours up in Nanaimo this past Saturday and wow, what dumb questions they gave us..........


----------



## Krisz

I get mine this Sunday.

(Fraser Valley Region.) At... 8:30 in the morning. Not a bad hour.


----------



## cadettrooper

Krisz said:
			
		

> I get mine this Sunday.
> 
> (Fraser Valley Region.) At... 8:30 in the morning. Not a bad hour.



that should be fun..............not.

               but good luck, because you'll need it....


----------



## Krisz

That bad?

Delightful. Well, from what I've heard, it's more about your attitude during the interview then your answers to the questions themselves. So long as you remain positive, confident, (not arrogant,) and speak clearly, (may have a problem with that; I just recently got braces,) doing well should be no problem. Once again, this is only from what I've heard, though, and I imagine a lot more things are considered.


----------



## cadettrooper

A few quick pointers that'll help you out during your interview:

1. Always look the League member/Officer straight in the eyes, don't look off into space.

2. Always be confident of your answers, Never say "umm...", or "uhh...".

          

                                            So with those two in mind you should Ace the interview, no problem.


----------



## Sf2

I remember when I was accepted for Power, and I turned it down.... ;D


----------



## Krisz

Why's that, SF2?

*Senses a story.*


----------



## mrshappy

Former Air Cadet here, was a Flight Sergeant with 386 Squadron Komox, now a CI with 386 Squadron and in the process of applying to the CIC.  Anybody else out there a SLC Grad from 1984?  Drat, now I've dated myself!


----------



## Sf2

I turned it down because I figured RMC was a better bet......


----------



## Good2Golf

SF2 said:
			
		

> I turned it down because I figured RMC was a better bet......



Same here...North Bay...Chilliwack?  Easy choice.

G2G


----------



## yoman

Flight Corporal is now official.

http://cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/5102_b.pdf

Summary: 

- No quota limit

- Prerequisites are 6 months of Cpl, level 2 completed and preferably have completed a summer familiarization course. 

- Being introduced September 2007


----------



## BobDylan

Flight corporal, eh?  This is the first I've heard of it and to be honest I don't think we need it, though it will finally even up the army vs. air amount of ranks (7 for each) for those who have been trying to match up the different ranks.
I'm guessing the promotion trains the cadet for 2IC responsibilities?


----------



## Burrows

Now we just have to wait for them sea cadets to catch up!


----------



## yoman

Bob Dylan said:
			
		

> Flight corporal, eh?  This is the first I've heard of it and to be honest I don't think we need it, though it will finally even up the army vs. air amount of ranks (7 for each) for those who have been trying to match up the different ranks.
> I'm guessing the promotion trains the cadet for 2IC responsibilities?



Section commander would be a nice position for this rank IMO.

If you look at the prerequisites for each rank they make a lot more sense for the responsibilities of somebody at that rank.


----------



## condor888000

Problem with making them section commanders is you cut the number of Sgt's required. If you made all FCpl's section commanders, that leaves the Flt Sgt as a Sgt and thats it. A good balance to me would see to be FSgt as Flt IC, Sgt as Flt Com and #1 Section IC, FCpl as #2 and #3 section IC, and Cpl's section 2IC's.


----------



## Burrows

FCpl compares to MCpl in the army world.  Usually MCpls are used as section 2ics.


----------



## condor888000

Right, but as some Sqn's use Cpl's as section commanders currently, it doesn't make sense to have them all changed to Sgts. In effect, you would have FCpl's holding positions junior to the ones that were previously held by Cpl's. 

In any event it will vary from unit to unit.


----------



## yoman

What Kyle said makes sense too. If positions are open and no sgt's are available then you could also make them (FCpl's) section IC's.


----------



## CadetSgt511

I completely agree with the new rank of Flight Corporal because there are people who have to wait for 2 years, in some cases three years just to make Sgt and by that time your close to graduating anyway.


----------



## BobDylan

> I completely agree with the new rank of Flight Corporal because there are people who have to wait for 2 years, in some cases three years just to make Sgt and by that time your close to graduating anyway.



Something we jokingly talk about at our squadron is how army cadets seem to get rewarded for every little thing they do.  They're like walking billboards.    What I'm hearing is that you want to make it easier to advance in rank.  Doesn't it feel better when you get promoted, knowing it wasn't a guaranteed thing?  Sort of a filter to the organization.   Flight corporal has its merits, I'm sure, but the system as I know it is like a well oiled machine.  It doesn't need another rank.  F/Sgts = F commanders.  Sgt = 2ic.  Cpl = 3ic, mentors.  This is the general rule and I think another rank introduces laziness and uneeded length to the chain of command.

On another note, I can think of more than a few corporals who are going to be disgruntled they got gipped out of sgt-hood. :rage:


----------



## kayla748

I agree with it, so yeah...it's all good for me cause I am already a sgt.

I was wondering if anyone here would be interested in helping me and my sqn put together a display for our ACR. It is titled "Connecting Squadrons". This would require me getting a bunch of people from other sqns to send some of their sqn's things here. Things included:

 a sqn picture
 sqn training pics,
 a shoulder flash,
 a history of the sqn (maybe even short biographies of successful cadets from the sqn) 
 as well as a short letter which is signed by the whole sqn.


any and all help would be greatly appreciated. If you are interested, pm me. Thanks


----------



## Rocketryan

Is it Squadrons in a certain area?Like say your from BC, do you only want Squadrons from BC in it? Or do you want squadrons all across Canada?
Im going to cadets tonight so I'll see if anyones intrested.


----------



## BobDylan

Kayla, 

I'll check tomorrow what we've got available for you and chat it over with the CO.  Let me know whereabouts your squadron is located.


----------



## BobDylan

A bit of a different topic...

What are your thoughts on multi-squadron bush weekends (Ex: All air)?  Personally, I think they're great but there are some who prefer squadron survival exes.  Also, who would be open to the idea of multi-element bush weekends (ex: Air vs Army capture the flag)?   I'd love to hear your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Rocketryan

Multi Squadron Bush Weekends have been a great experience for me.
My Squadron 121 and 242 Squadron have a annual fall bush weekend.
The first time I went, I made so many new friends, everyone was nice to eachother.
Also, I found 3 guys who went to Basic with me(1 of them was part of our hangout group thing)I never knew this because after basic my Msn was broken so I never really talked to anyone from Basic. Plus I was sick during the bushweekend after Basic. So it was a really good thing.

Those are my experiences from Multi Squadron Bush Weekends


----------



## kayla748

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> Is it Squadrons in a certain area?Like say your from BC, do you only want Squadrons from BC in it? Or do you want squadrons all across Canada?
> Im going to cadets tonight so I'll see if anyones intrested.




No,not in a "certain" area at all. As long as they are in Canada (all across Canada). This display would be a bit of a refreshing change from all of our old ones. I hope to get a few responses soon

Sgt Kayla Sheppard
842 Bomber Squadron
RCACS


----------



## kayla748

Bob Dylan said:
			
		

> Kayla,
> 
> I'll check tomorrow what we've got available for you and chat it over with the CO.  Let me know whereabouts your squadron is located.




Well, I am in 842 Bomber, in other words....Newfoundland
Thank you for the interest


----------



## Krisz

Multi-squadron exercises are all well and good, yes. I enjoy them when I get the oppurtunity to go, as you can take away some neat stuff, having learned the way other Squadrons do things. Multi-unit exercises, with two elements involved? I can't say I've ever been on one, but the premise and idea sounds very interesting.


----------



## BobDylan

In the London area we have an annual all-air weekend with 27, 612, 599 and a bunch of others (sorry to you guys, can't remember right now) and I've always thought it was amazing.  Look forward to them every year.  I agree, everyone's so friendly and you can make larger more awesome games with so many people.

I was talking to my buddy about multi-element and he thinks it a horrible idea.  Basically, the rivalry could get out of hand and there would be some respect issues that would ruin everything.  Anyone else have another point of view?


----------



## Rocketryan

O yeah I forgot about the Multi-Element part in my above post.
My squadrons experience with a Multi-Element.

We were going to try it for the first for a Tri-Service Bush Weekend.
Well it didn't really work out.
The other 2 services were being lazy and didn't even bother trying to get a reservation at the camp site place.So we barely got the reservation for our own squadron.

And last time we brought another element unit on a Citizenship Trip, we got stuck at the border for about 2 1/2 hours. It was the officers of that unit to make sure that everyone had proper identification for the border, and well they didn't.

Also, if the amount of room is limited at the place where you sleep, it may only be maybe 10-20 cadets from each unit. So theres that factor to take into consideration.

In theory, it would be tons of fun.
Try it out. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## Burrows

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> O yeah I forgot about the Multi-Element part in my above post.
> My squadrons experience with a Multi-Element.
> 
> We were going to try it for the first for a Tri-Service Bush Weekend.
> Well it didn't really work out.
> The other 2 services were being lazy and didn't even bother trying to get a reservation at the camp site place.So we barely got the reservation for our own squadron.
> 
> And last time we brought another element unit on a Citizenship Trip, we got stuck at the border for about 2 1/2 hours. It was the officers of that unit to make sure that everyone had proper identification for the border, and well they didn't.
> 
> Also, if the amount of room is limited at the place where you sleep, it may only be maybe 10-20 cadets from each unit. So theres that factor to take into consideration.
> 
> In theory, it would be tons of fun.
> Try it out. Hopefully it will work.



Seems like the issues there came from poor delegation of tasks.  Leaders should be responsible for their own charges and nobody else.  What good does an officer from sqn 1 do to ensure all members of sqn 2 have their passports?  The officer probably doesn't know the cadets, or see them on a regular basis to remind them.


----------



## Rocketryan

Hows everyones squadrons annual practice going so far?
If anyones has already had their annual, how did it go?

My squadron has been practicing pretty hard to get ready for our Squadrons 65th Anniversary. Next weekend is the big day.


----------



## cadettrooper

My Squadron's Annual Ceremonial Review is on this Saturday. We will be Celebrating My Squadron's 30th Anniversary 
And we Have also been Practising BIG TIME for the event. 

     We got really lucky This year and were given Access to the Old Royal Roads Military College (RRMC) Parade Square. ;D 
                                                                                                                     'Just like the 'Old days.......


----------



## Moggie

ACR's next Friday.  I'm very excited because the whole night is a tribute to fallen servicemen and women.  Our dynamic display is amazing.  It'll be an honour to perform.


----------



## Rocketryan

My annual was on sunday. Went really well. Its my last one since Im leaving cadets in october for various reasons.


But....I GOT ITAC!!!

1st Intake at the Regional Gliding School

Anyone else going?


----------



## yoman

I guess I'll be seeing you at ITAC this summer. Central Region right?


----------



## Rocketryan

Regional Gliding School (Centre)
Guess so.

I go to Trenton before going there.

You staff or course cadet?


----------



## Moggie

You guys are going to have an amazing time at CRGS on ITAC!  Your staff will be awesome and it's an overall great learning experience, and FUN on top of that =)

I'll see you there!


----------



## Rocketryan

Moggie you staff too?


----------



## Moggie

Nope.. Glider baby!  But my FSgt from last summer is going to be officer staff I believe and she's absolutely awesome and I know someone else staffing too.  You'll have a good time, guaranteed.  Unless you completely dislike learning about aircraft and radios etc.  In which case ..


----------



## yoman

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> You *staff* or course cadet?



I wish!!! Course cadet 1st intake.


----------



## Rocketryan

Im on 1st intake too!
Im the _121 guy at cadet-world



			
				Moggie said:
			
		

> You'll have a good time, guaranteed.  Unless you completely dislike learning about aircraft and radios etc.



That include Nav and Met?


----------



## yoman

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> Im on 1st intake too!
> Im the _121 guy at cadet-world
> 
> That include Nav and Met?



Nav = good
Met = bad

Hopefully that will improve at ITAC.

Have you gotten your joining instructions yet?


----------



## Rocketryan

Yeah I got the joining instructions.

Still waiting for exact times and stuff for the bus to Trenton.


----------



## Moggie

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> That include Nav and Met?




Yep.  The met you learn on ITAC isn't too hard, and even gets to be fun (or I'm just a nerd  8))  As for the Nav, that's pretty basic too, and some of it is *similar* to the compass stuff you do in level 3/4 aircrew.  There's lots of support, you can ask for extra help almost every night, and around test time there are study groups where some flight staff will open up a classroom or two and help everyone out who goes.  Don't get too stressed, just do your best, know when to ask for help and have fun!  That's the way you're going to get the best out of the course.


----------



## yoman

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> Yeah I got the joining instructions.
> 
> Still waiting for exact times and stuff for the bus to Trenton.



I'm still waiting for mine...


----------



## cadettrooper

Anyone going to Cold Lake?
I got SI and I'm getting pretty choked that i haven't gotten my orders yet . 
Seeing as the course begins on the 9Th. Anyone else going to Cold Lake get theirs yet?


----------



## cadetangel_54

I was looking around the site thought there was only army cadets but anyways I'm going to ITAC this summer.  ;D


----------



## sgt_mandal

Heh, this thread's still around....That's awesome


----------



## HuntKenny

I have come back from my Whatever i did. anyways? my camp was lengthened by two days? why?


----------



## KEVIN.T.

Im still an air cadet and i go 2 110 Black Hawk!


----------



## aesop081

KEVIN.T. said:
			
		

> Im still an air cadet *and i go 2* 110 Black Hawk!




should have been ".....and i go TO.........."

MSN speak is not welcome here, it was in the user guidelines you accepted when you registered here

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## intrepid454

I am going to be an Air Cadet for at least another 2 years. Currently I am in my 5th year and a WO2 at 6 Jim Whitecross RCACS. Just for curiosity how many of you have an account of CW?


----------



## Rocketryan

I do, made it in 05, ended up using it to check on ITAC for this year, havent looked there since

Im in my 5th year and as of last night Im a Flight Corporal, and I got my long term service medal last night too. (Wings Parade)


----------



## medaid

No offence my young friend! But you did 5 years and you JUST made F/Cpl? What happened man? I made Cpl in 1, Sgt in two and Flight in 2 and I was in line for my WO2 when I left, and this was a sqn of 140 roughly on parade every Thursday night!


----------



## Moggie

Eh, congrats Ryan, on both the long service and the promotion!  Have fun with being a FCpl, should be an interesting experience.  Has your sqn got all the responsibilities mapped out for the new rank yet?


----------



## Rocketryan

Medtech, take a seat, grab a coffee and enjoy my novelization of my cadet career as a corporal  ;D

I was a corporal since Wings parade in Level 2. One person in my level got promoted to Sergeant in level 3 at wings, the rest of my level (except one (besides me) got promoted to Sergeant in Level 4 at wings. I asked my CO

"Sir what did I do wrong?"
"You didn't do anything wrong its just we need the Sergeant to be more mature"
and I walked away wondering how these 2 clowns got Sgt if its based on maturity

Then later on in level 4 they had "Tryouts for Sergeant". And basically I thought it was a stupid idea so I didn't sign up. Then on the Annual Dinner the last corporal(besides me) got Sergeant along with 5 Level 3's (Now Level 4's)


Now I'm a Level 5, still end up ordering around the Sergeants and telling them how to do their job, do not have respect for our "seniors"(As leaders, still respect them as people though).


Moggie- My F/Cpl experience lasts another 4 days


So yeah I'm handing in my uniform on Tuesday


*Ok I know this may seem like a rant or something but I tried not to, if it still seems like it tell me and I'll edit it*


----------



## Moggie

If you're handing it on Tuesday,  is it safe to assume that it went fairly well at the recruiter's yesterday?


----------



## Rocketryan

Recruiters went well

But thats not the reason Im leaving, its a bunch of individual reasons combined


----------



## Moggie

'Nuff said.


----------



## Rayman

Its at that great rank of coporal I found that cadets just wasnt for me anymore and I wanted something more military...so I quit and started working my butt off to get into the Reserves. However, that fell face first. Today im trying again and this time im not giving up.


----------



## JAWS228

Ahhhh air cadets....the good old days.  How I do miss the summer camps.  good times, good times indeed.
Hey question, anyone who has taken S.I. at Cold Lake, do they still have the officers carrying around loaded shotguns in case of bear attacks?  Just curious.....some "interesting" memories along those lines.
Anyways wish you all the best to all those cadets still out there. 

By the way, Rayman good luck to you in getting into the reserves.  You've got the right attitude man.


----------



## cadettrooper

JAWS228 said:
			
		

> Hey question, anyone who has taken S.I. at Cold Lake, do they still have the officers carrying around loaded shotguns in case of bear attacks?



Have been there Last two Summers On Course and As Staff.
And no, They don't carry Shotguns. Just "Bearbangers".


----------



## kayla748

Just wondering, is there anyone here going to GACSTC this summer? (2008) 
I know there are a bunch of us on www.cadet-world.com , but I wanted to know if there was anyone here...


----------



## MedTechStudent

Oh I do miss the Air Cadets, 534 Raider Sqn. Peterborough ON to be precise.  Good times, CRGS, Bush Outings, Range Team, Drill Comp., Drum Lines, White Water Rafting in Quebec.

"Sgt Dorricott, my tent blew away!..."
"With you inside of it?"
"....well ya"
"You ok in there?"
"...well ya"
"Good!  Go to sleep!"


----------



## lone bugler

former 547 cannuck and 614 forst city... good time good times air cadets, too bad it's more like the boy scouts everyday, we were banned from playing capture the flag on our exercises because it resembles war haha


----------



## bartbandyrfc

I was 170 St James Kiwanis Squadron 1976-83. Basic, Air Studies, Gliding Scholarship, and Flying Scholarship.  In those days there was beaucoup partying, a fair amount of booze, and many other "extra-curicular activities" (lock up your daughters). 

Great times, and in retrospect cadets gave me some good tools for the future (I just was having too much fun to care).

BB


----------



## yoman

Well, after 4 years in cadets I am now officially retired as of Sunday. I finished my cadet career this past weekend by winning the Eastern Region Air Cadet Drill Competition in Quebec City. What an experience that was. I shall miss cadets very much but every good thing has to come to an end unfortunately. I'm now going to shift my focus to RMC and hopefully do well there.


----------



## EStrike101

Hey there, I'm a F/cpl, just wondering who is going to glider this coming up summer at Comox RGS? I just went to ITAC last summer and it was kinda fun.


----------



## armyvern

EStrike101 said:
			
		

> hey there, im a F/cpl, just wondering who is going to glider this coming up summer at comox RGS? I just went to ITAC last summer and it was kinda fun.



Please, please, please ... use your capital letters.


----------



## PViddy

> Hey there, I'm a F/cpl, just wondering who is going to glider this coming up summer at Comox RGS? I just went to ITAC last summer and it was kinda fun.



Nobody will know if they are going to RGS (glider) or not until MOT exams in Jan. - Feb.

regards,

PV


----------



## EStrike101

^You're right. I'll ask again.


Who would try to go to RGS Comox for either glider or power next summer? ;D


----------



## Kr3w

I use to be Sgt in 18 Dartmouth Squadron in Halifax NS. Spent 6 years and glad im out. Did any compete in Biathlon provincials 08?


----------

